# Wessex Fertility: Part 19



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, wow!  What a close shave!  So glad you got them ok


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

My god we're on another new home already!! Boy we chat


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, 40 pages in 18 days!  Not bad going


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG didn't realise it was that much  

Glad to hear your gas meter is sorted hun


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, nearly...  All the 'move' is done outside, just waiting on the plumber to re-connect the boiler to get heating and hot water back   Hopefully any moment now...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters said:


> Yeah, 40 pages in 18 days! Not bad going


Its because of all the good news flying about, Its a celebration!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

congratulations bev and dh! fantastic news!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just had a call to say the plumber is stuck at a job and so won't be out until tomorrow late morning.  Out come the good old fan heaters then!  Not grumbling, I am still just so happy that meter is now out of the way.

Poor Keilidh had an accident at school.  She tripped over and hit her head on the brick wall.  She was with Matron for quite a while apparently with a cold pack on.  Matron even called to warn me which is unusual (between them, they know Matron well!)  Sure enough, a nice, big, pink and already turning blue 'egg' right in the middle of her forehead.  She know's it's Easter and will be getting eggs anyway, she didn't need to create her own!   She seems fine, so hopefully looks worse than it is.  Last week, Myles fell and got a nasty carpet burn around his eye socket.  Seriously looked like he's been in a fight!  That's just clearing up, and now it looks like I can't look after Keilidh   

CKay, any updates?


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA - yippee on drugs arriving get them in the fridge pronto.  

Witters - Hope Keilidh's egg goes down! glad she's OK though.

Bev - still big congrats!!!

LAM - thank you for well wishes.

AFM:  Thank you for thoughts    the last 4 hours have gone very slowly for me.  Second blood test today and levels have doubled from 1500 on Weds to 2900 (and something I didn't quite hear) today.  So shows things are progressing OK.  Now just a wait for the scan.  Still spotting old blood (sorry tmi) so not sure what it's all about.  I am taking Progynova which was to thicken my lining and read on the side effects that it can cause breakthrough bleeding so it could be that.  Who knows as long as it stays as it is I think I can cope.  Saw nurse Sarah at the clinic she was lovely and said she had bleeding in her pregnancy too.  

So onwards and upwards it's been a funny few days I've not known what to think.  I don't know whether to go back to work I guess I'll have to see how things go over the weekend.

Love to all a happier CKay xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, I'm so pleased that you got good doubling numbers, especially seeing that it wasn't the full 48 hours inbetween.  Hopefully the spotting will stop over the weekend to allow you to actually enjoy your pregnancy   I know you have been so worried.  As you say, I would see how the weekend goes before you decide anything, remember that this is the most important thing and you have got this far.  I'm sure work will cope for another few days   Now, go back to putting your feet up!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ckay, so pleased your blood results are good hun   Take it easy now xxx

Witters, poor Keilidh, whenever we do first aid training at school they always say it is much better if the lump and bruise come out quickly, so hopefully no lasting effects   Sorry you haven't got your heating and hot water back, at least it is a bit warmer at the moment. Hope it gets fixed tomorrow. 

Qa, glad you got your drugs eventually hun.

Ells, how did you get on today? Did you go to London for the day?

Thank god it's the weekend    not planning on doing much, hope the weather is good.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Bev, that's good to know   She is fine in herself (playing it up a bit, but I know she's ok really  )  I managed to get a bit of Arnica stick on her, so hopefully the bruise will come out quick and heal just as quick   It is true what they say, children really do bounce back...

Yes, it's much better in here this time around.  When the boiler wasn't working for weeks and it was snowing outside, that wasn't so much fun!  I guess the positive is that we only have half the house to keep warm now as the rest is demolished! 

We told their school that they would be leaving at the end of the Summer Term.  They seemed genuinely upset and their teacher had a tear in her eye when we spoke about it saying how much they will miss them.  Their new school is nice though, the teacher called me the other evening to arrange a time for a home visit so that she can see them in their familiar environment.  This will then be followed by her visiting them at their current school so she can assess them in that environment and then by them going for a taster at the new school.  I've never heard of that much 'break in' before.  It's nice to know they are taking personal interest in each new child.  The benefit of a small school I guess...


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like the school is really trying to make the transition as easy as possible for the twins which is great


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening ladies

Ckay - Such good news, really pleased for you   xx

Bev - Bet your still on cloud 9 hun xx

Witters - Oh dear your two have been in the wars, sorry you have no heating or hot water, hopefully it'll all be sorted for you tommorow xx

QA - So glad you've got your drugs, suddenly feels real then.

Girls I'm a but miffed, at my initial consultation we were keen if we had enough to have two embryo's transferred, the consultant agreed and almost encouraged it as this is our only attempt, we got a letter today saying my gynaecologist consultant has contacted them voicing his concerns of me being likely to have a multiple pregnancy and that they would discuss with me when I'm in next, but looking like they will force a SET on me, they've sent a form saying if your under 34 they will only transfer one top grade embie, assuming I get a top gradxe one, so feel like I've lost my   now, and that this won't work for us, sorry to be negative   xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, sorry that you received this news and by letter of all things   I have heard of HFEA changing the rules to only allow one embryo transfer in women below a certain age.  I'm not sure of details, but maybe this could be linked?  I'm sure it won't ruin your chances, but I understand the way you must feel about it.  It takes much time, effort and discussions to come to a decision with which you are comfortable with and just as you feel you are level with your emotions, you are thrown this!  I would call the clinic on Monday if you still feel the same way to discuss it.  Definately ask for their reasoning behind this.  If you are still convinced two is the way to go, perhaps ask the question that if you were to sign something to state this was your decision and were advised against it?  Just a thought...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I have just uploaded some clips of M&K singing to my blog. If anyone is interested,  -> click here <- 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Witters, I should have my baseline next week and will speak to them then, I just want to know what makes me more likely to twinning? xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Just bookmarking will catch up properly later xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG WP how arwful to receive info like that in a letter! I don't understand...so is your gyneacologist telling the wessex that you should only have one embie? And is the wessex agreeing to this? Or just going to discuss this with you?


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Evening girlies

Congratulations on the BFP!  

Now the pressure is on for me, 10 more days to go. 

Started getting a few cramps this morning, hopefully emby is snuggling in.   :

Sounds like everyone had a good day.

If I dont get a chance, have a lush weekend.

I really want to go for a walk, but the weather doesnt look that fab.

Love and hugs

Anneken


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters, QA
I've just re-read the letter it says they are concerned about a multiple pregnancy at my age, and that it will be discussed again at embryo transfer, they have attached their SET policy which says under 34 years, 1st cycle if you have top grade embryos only one will be transferred if no top grade embryos 2 will be transferred so I don't think at this stage anything is set in stone xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Errr will that be the same for me and hodge then? We are under 34


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

That's what I thought, I think it's because my consultant also treated me when I had IUI and I responded really well to Clomid, in fact over responded on a really small dosage 50mg and 25mg, therefore there is a good chance I will respond well to the IVF drugs, hence the risk of OHSS.  I dunno don't want to worry anyone, and I'm sure you'll both be fine, I'll speak to them about it when I go in for my baseline and get some proper info (hopefully)


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, well I might see what they say when I go for my set-up appt on Monday. Also, I didn't respond to clomid and I went tup to 75mg!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sure you'll be fine, we all will, think it just took the wind out of my sails a bit, I tend to shoot from the hip a little.  Set up Monday how exciting, then we'll all just be waiting for the old witch to arrive xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it's getting exciting! Glad to hear you are still positive.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I guess what they are saying is that if you have two 'textbook embies' and good womb lining etc, given your age, there is more of a chance of them both sticking.  If they are less than perfect, then you will have the choice of one or two.  As you can see from this site, twins do appear pretty frequently and although lovely, the pregnancy is very difficult with potential complications.  Just look at the difference between my two pregnancies... 

I guess all they are trying to do is to save you any difficulties in the future, which although not the best way to put things to someone with IF going through IVF, I guess I can see where they are coming from.  Must admit, going back in time, I would go through all of it all over again to get what I have.  On the otherhand, as they were 'written off' by the medical team, I guess all along they wouold have transferred two in my circumstance.  Just goes to show, anything can happen  Look at it positively, if that is their decision, they must feel that chances of a pregnancy are very high 

Waiting, I too responded 'too well' to clomid.  In the end, I was on 1/4 tablet (12.5mg - very fiddly given the size of them!) and still produced multiple follies / eggs.  I am guessing that you have PCOS?  I do too and it seems that once I actually produce eggs / embies, my womb is ready and waiting to accept them.  It's the getting to embie stage which is the hard part.  Perhaps the same issues are with your situation?  Makes it hard to take in though when it is your only go


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - You've got it exactly, I don't want a child at any cost we have looked at all the risks, and decided we wanted to try for two if they would allow us, I have PCO not the syndrome   and only on one ovary, how weird am I?  Thank you so much for your comments has made me feel much better, think I'm anxcious to start, AF is due in a few days, then I get a letter I'm not expecting!!!  But you are exactly right if I get lesser quality embies they'll transfer two, and although I say our only go, it's our only free go, we'd find the funding from somewhere to try again we are def not at the stage of giving up even if this cycle fails xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - Sorry meant to say looked at your link, so cute


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP you won't need to find funding!     You WIL get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA -   Thanks huni, we all will xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Definately!  This is the beginning of all good positive results


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Bev such great news,   .

Witters sounds like its all systems go on the building.  Glad the school looked after your little one - hope the 'egg' will be a little one   .

WP - we had this too - dont panic.  When you see the cons at the clinic you can have an indepth discussion about it all but we told them we were aware of the risks and would really love to have twins.  Sue and Jacqui were more then happy with putting 2 back.  Was your cons Mr Brook?

Anneken         .

How is everyone else?

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - No Mr Riddle, were you at Woking Nuffield too then?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi WP yes we were, but we were under Mr Brook.  Mr Riddle did my EC when we were there.  I wouldnt worry to much about it though hun I am sure when you speak to the Wessex they will go with whatever you want to do.  

Ells

PS we werent very impresses with Woking, had a bad experience with them - mainly a couple of nurses and an embryologist with 'attitudes' that you could do without when going through all this   .


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

I had issues with a couple of nurses there too, my experience of the Wessex so far has been amazing, no one has been rude, and I've been seen virtually on time for every appointment, unlike my previous clinic!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Same here - chalk and cheese come to mind   .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad it's not just me  

Can't believe we're on page 3 after a few hours


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP is Mr Riddle the same MR Riddle at Frimely Park Hospital?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Yes, I really like him TBH, have you had dealings?? xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I was one of his patients at Frimley in 2005 but only saw him once - all other appts I saw the registrar. Can't really remember him that much. Certainly didn't have a negative experience tho.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Did you live down this way then, I'm about 10 mins from Frimley Park xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG i didn't realise you were there. Where do you live? I was in Aldershot and will be moving back there later this year. My DH still works at Frimley and commutes from Gosport. Was thinking of (if this cycle did fail about going to Woking Nutfield. Would you reccomend staying with the Wessex and cummute?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in Farnborough, work in the Military Town, are you forces, if your coming back to Aldershot?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes hun we are   I should be back by September (I think) Wow we'll be able to meet up and compare bumps


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - That'd be great xxx  In terms of WN I don't know what they're like with IVF, but I only had IUI, just a few nurses made me feel I was wasting their time, may just have been me though xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well so far I am very happy with the wessex so may stay with them. Just thought how come you only get one free NHS go. Your post code entitles you to two goes! That why I was annoyed I didn't stick with frimley instead of portsmouth. One of DH collegues at frimley has two attemps with WN


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - No Hun, Farnborough is Hampshire, I think Surrey get two goes which is about 5 miles down the road


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats pants


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's be   that we only need one go xxx

Going for a bath, speak soon xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello fellow chatterboxes

hope your all ok. Really sorry will do personnels later as on phone andnits just bout to die

have great wkd and will try and catch up
properly tommorrow as working but will sneak on xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

congratulations bev thats fantastic news well done
kirst x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Chitter chatter today!

Ells, Bev and Ckay- how are you all feeling, now that you are officially preggers? Must be an amazing feeling 

Qa- hi huni - great news on the drugs coming, how did you feel when you saw it all?

Wp- hi huni, what a nightmare with that letter, I think as Witters and Ells said, its probably just a standard letter to protect themselves and to also make you aware. Im sure it will be okay, the other ladies on here have been under 34 and have had 2....we will be okay.   

Witters- mwwah, checked out your blog, M&K are delightful, very cute, hope you dont mind, I checked out the other pictures, and your bump looks really big!!!! I find it fascinating, 

Caz- hi sweetie, hope your okay, dont work too hard tomorrow hun..xx

                    [fly][/fly]

Just a little dance to finish off the week as its been such a great with on FF!!!!

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

WP,   sorry that letter has unsettled you hun. Write down everything you want to discuss on Monday so you don't forget anything. I did that but found when I saw Chantal she covered most of what I was concerned about anyway.

Witters, love the vids of your 2. They are so lovely.  

 to everyone else

DH up early this morning to watch the Formula 1 so managed to have a bit of a lie in as he took James down with him. Still can't believe I'm pg. 
Have a good weekend everyone and don't forget to change your clocks tonight.
Love Bev xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bev - Thanks Huni, I'm not going on Monday though, QA is.  I'm ok though spoke to DH about it last night, we'll just see what happens, the clinic will want the best result so we'll see what heappens xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone has a good day xx

Off to meet hodge and Suedulux for lunch


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry WP, thought you were there on mOnday too  

QA, have a good lunch


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We used to live near Frimley Park, in fact I was born there   DH was literally walking distance.  One of my salons was in Aldershot  too!  Small world...

As for the funding and one cycle, I'm sure that will be all you need   Post code lottery had us down for no funding at all, so had to go private 

Hodge, you are more than welcome to check out my blog, thanks for the lovely comments   My bump is pretty big, the comparrison between this singleton and last twin pregnancy at the same point was interesting to do!

Hodge, Sue and Qa, hope you had a lovely lunch!

We have gas back on!  Almost back to normal living again


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters -   for having you gas back, one less thing to worry you, it is a small world isn't it xx  Believe me I'm grateful for one attempt we didn't think we'd get that and were saving for IVF privately, it was pure luck I think that they lowered the age when they did, but I hope your right


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow Witters it IS a small world eh? Yipee for having your gas back  

Had a great lunch, am totally stuffed now   Did I really need that pudding? Of course I did   Suedulux and Hodge it was great catching up and looking forward to the 10th xx
p.s. DH was up, dressed and out!!


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG - CONGRATULATIONS ELLS, CKAY & BEV. FANTASTIC NEWS!!!
I'm so far behind!!
Must have been all the dancing Ells!!!!!

AFM - Well last day of injecting for me today and go for EC on Tuesday - eeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

omg
i havent been on for afew days and look at everything i have missed!!!!! congrats ladies things are def on the way up, isnt it funny how it goes its all then nothing, im so so so pleased for u, it made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.
i hope the news is settling in, take it easy.
really looking forward to the 10th, it should be a lovely afternoon, 
finally got through the first week at my new job, i think its getting better, still not 100% though, so going to give it another week, these early morning are really hurting!!!! lol

Helen x x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Helen It is always hard when you start a new job, I hated mine and I am only just starting to get use to it 5 months down the line, do you know when Mark is getting home yet.

Hi to everyon else blimey it has been quiet on here today I bet you have all been watching the footy. I didnt go in the end couldnt be bothered getting up at 4.30am (really 3.30) then catching a train at 6 then being a millian feet up in the air on tier 5. So def decided going to do some retail therapy was better

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Wow, Caz, yes I agree, it certainly has been quiet on here today, and dont blame you for not going to the footy....did you buy anything nice on your retail Therapy urge?

Helen- hi huni, was thinking the other day that we hadnt seen you on the thread for a while, hope you are okay, sounds like the new job is getting better, always hard starting somewhere fresh.   Looking forward to seeing everyone on 10th.

I met up with QA and SueDulux on saturday, was supposed to be a light lunch, but 3 hours later, 1 Dinner and pudding later,we were still there talking and laughing!!   Its so nice to actually meet and talk to ladies that are actually feeling all the emotions that I am feeling.
Thats why I think that us all meeting on 10th is going to be an absolute laugh and really helpful..cant wait!  

Hope everyone is okay....will pop on later for personals..xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey caz
yeah marc is back on the first of may, 4 weeks and 6 days not that im counting. lol hehehe
how many are going on the 10th
H x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge Lunch sound great just what you need for a sat. Went to M&S in Hedge end they have a sale on got two Bras and two tops all reduced to £3 each. Great!!!

Helen so how many seconds  bet you cant wait I would be literally climing the walls. I think about 12 of us if everyone comes but I have tried to call prezzo again today and the number just got diverted to a fax machine  dunno what thats about

will keep trying but really excited to meet everyone might even have a vino or two xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....blimey, its soooooo quiet on here......lol  

xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Certainly was quiet!  Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  I still have spotting, it makes me so anxious.  We have our scan today at Winchester early pregnancy unit, so hoping things will be OK        .

Still off work, but doing college work - not sure how it's going to go down if I'm told to rest up this week as well, I guess I'll just have to not worry about it other things are more important!  

CKay xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

How are we all doing today?

Anneken,       How are you feeling sweetie?
[fly]*THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*[/fly]

CKay, how are you doing hunni? Good luck for your scan hunni, I am sure it will be fine. Let us know how you get on. 

Hodge, hunni, how are you doing? I liked your Friday dance BTW  .

Caz, we went up to the footie - I am so glad they won otherwise it would have been a bit pants. My DH (who had a terrible hangover in the morning) was very happy by 4pm. Sounds like you got some great deals in M&S - how longs the sale on for? I think I am going to need to get some new bra's  .

Onesock - see you cant stay away for too long  . Great news that your DH will be home soon - not long to wait now hunni.

Misty, wow EC on Tuesday. Good luck I hope you will not be too sore afterwards. Sending you lots of eggie vibes      . What time will you be there?

Bev, how are you doing hunni? Still grinning from ear to ear? I still cant believe it. If I have checked my tests 100 times I am sure that you could times it by a million  .

QA how are you doing hunni?

Katie, hope all is well with you.

Witters, I bet it must be full steam ahead now with the building work.

LAM, how are you doing? How are you little ones? Hope that Clemmie is back to normal now. Your story on them turning on to their tummy's had me  .

CJH how did the party go?

WP how are you doing hun? Has AF arrived?

V1, Kirst, Loubylou, Sue, PoD, and everyone else  hope you are all well and had good weekends.

AFM, well still cant believe it. My clothes are quite tight, I thought I would wear my work trousers that have always been big by at least a size and a half if not two, but boy are they tight around my waist. I dont have much of an appetite still, but have been eating little and often. I am getting a bit of nausea on and off but not too bad. My mum never had morning sickness but I think I might - but bring it on is what I say  . Still feel pretty tired and if I move my head to quickly feel a bit dizzy but other then that not alot else, oh but I am soooooooooooooo thirsty. I am  that we will see heartbeat(s) at the scan next Friday it would be soooooooo great to see that. 
Right I better get on a do some work, got loads to catch up on but I am taking it easy - I even have my legs up on a storage box under desk  .

Have a good day everyone,

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well you know why it has been quiet? Coz I wasn't here  

How is everyone? It's that dam Monday again   

Hope everyone has had a good weekend

I'm about a stone heavier thanks to Hodge and Suedulux   ok and the pizza hut on saturday night, the pub lunch (again I know  ) and chinese yesterday. I really need to get to the  

I'm off to my set-up appt this sfternnon, I try not to forget you questions Hodge     then got my maths test at college tonight


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA - Good luck for your appointment hun.  I am sure you will be fine but remember if you forget anything then we will be here to help!!

Ells

PS - dont stop at any food stops on the way


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA -   Good luck for this afternoon xx

Ells - Bet your still walking on air aren't you?  No she's not here yet, but I have rumblings so in the next few days I hope, not due until Wednesday xx

Hope everyone else is ok, will do personals later xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, awww, it sounds like they are doing so well!  Isn't it cute when they first start rolling about?  You just wait when they really can wriggle about and end up somewhere completely different to where you leave them in very little time at all 

QA, best of luck at the set up appointment!  They are pretty good at going over things so I'm sure they will answer any questions you forget anyway   Good luck with your exam this evening too!!

CKay, sorry that you are spotting  I hope you get some reassuring news at the scan   I hope not to upset you, but I wonder if you initially had two stick but just the one bouncing baby to meet at the end?  Could explain a lot?

Ells, I remember being extremely bloated for the first few weeks, then you hit around 8/9 weeks and you go skinny again, only to begin putting on real baby weight a few weeks later   All sounds very normal to me   Oh, and when you go bra shopping, remember to try to avoid underwire as it could interfere with milk making 

Caz, yay on the retail therapy!  How nice that you got some bargains too!  I'm so pleased my DH hates footie!

Socks, we'll be with you for the count down!  I bet you really miss him 

Misty, yay!  A drug free day!  Best of luck with collection tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys

I haven't been on here for a few days - been chatting in the chat room mainly.. but was wondering if you could advise me... getting nervous about my scan (7wk) tomorrow - as I have feelings like I am about to come on.....  only really started yesterday.. but guess, as I am about 7 wks 3 days, my body may be thinking that it's "that time again" and maybe thats all it is.. what you guys think..?

still feeling VERY tired, a little nauseous, and boobies still a little painful.... and still very bloated.....

do you think this is normal??

Please help!!

Raine
xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Raine,

From what I understand that is normal.  I am sure one of the other girls will be on soon to reassure you.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow.  (I am dreading mine too I hope they see a heartbeat or two   )

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope so... I just wanna hera the words "oohh thats all looks nice and healthy" and "I can se one (or two) strong haertbeats there" and I may feel slightly happier!!! was calm until today!!!! whens yours??


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

9th April so still have quite a lot of time to wait.  

I am sure everything will be fine.  I have had a heavy, full feeling down there and general aches and pains but too scared to do another test   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, Ells, all very normal   It's common to feel lots going on 'down there' there are lots of chemical changes as well as adjusting and stretching going on.  As for feeling like you are coming on, again, all very normal feelings.  After my bleeding experience of testing early, all cleared up right until the day before my 7 week scan.  I had yet more red blood 'flow' along with pretty strong cramps.  We thought it was all over and they would find nothing.  Instead, we had the opposite - Here's your baby's heart beating...  she moved the wand a little ...and here's it's buddy's heart beating!  You can imagine our total shock and suprise from truly expecting the worse!  Chins up, tummy rubs and positive vibes to you!!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Ells:* I did do another one on Friday... and that was all fine, said 3+ weeks (whoichin GP speak is 5+, so that was right) but... it's just not enough - I wanna see them / it....... ha ha

I can see how people get addicted to the pee sticks though!!! ha ha........

9th April....... gosh - that sounds a long way off.. but it will soon come round - I thought mine was ages away... but now all of a sudden it's here!!!

good luck though!!!

*Witters:* Thanks for the re-assurance.... I remember from last time they did say I would feel it, but as this one is SO very different form the last one I can't really compare!

Oh i so wanna hear that tomorrow - lets just keep fingers crossed!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  I know I am feeling pretty tired so hopefully all good signs.

Raine, I am sure you will get good news tomorrow,  you're right about the 9th being a long way off but hopefully that will mean that Sugar and Spice will be busy getting the hearts beating in the meantime   .

CKay, hunni, hope you are okay, how was the scan?

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had an okay Monday, shame about the pooey weather though. .

QA- hi huni, how was the set up appointment, did they actually make you do an injection into something, and did they say to have the jabs at the same time everyday? Hope you are all ready to go now and full of    ..xx

Ckay - Hope you are okay and the scan went okay today?

Ells- hey sweetie, you better buy some maternity clothes hun, sounds like you may need them sooner than you thought!  

Raines - hi hun, sorry cant help with the feelings you are getting, sounds like sound advice from the other ladies though...will be thinking of you tomorrow?

Monkey- was thinking that you had your follow up appt last week, how did it go,   

WP- we are soooooo close now, I have bad AF dull ache today so I reckon mine is bubbling away in there, please please please please let it be our turn to chick...hey ladies we need some BFP vibes!!!  
Cant believ that in about 4 weeks we could be preggers...gulp!!  

Witters- hey hun, or should I say BUMP lol...hope you are okay, and your horse is okay in this poo weather?

Caz- did you have any hang overs at the weekend??  and what bargains you got from M&S, £3, well you cant go wrong with that!  

Onesock - How many days and minutes now  bless you...  

Misty - good luck for tomorrow., let us all know how you get on, like Ells said, sending eggie vibes to you..xxxx

Hi to everyone ele, hope you are all well...xxxx

AFM-------still waiting for AF!!!!!!!!!  come onnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!    ..lol, not due on for 3 days, but hey, lets pray she raises her head early!!!?


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls. just a quickie as DH wants the computer.

Ells, my scan isn't until 20th april, Sarah said i'd be 7wks 4 days then but I can't work that out   you had ec 2 days before me I think. Do you think I should phone and check?

QA, hope the set up went well hun.

Hi to everyone


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev that does sound very late but then I am having an early scan (6 weeks) because of my crohns and blocked tube. I think I would definitely ring and see if you could get an earlier scan? I know they were busy as Jacqui was struggling to get the appointment booked for us. How are you feeling?

Hodge sending you a little Af dance

[fly]             [/fly]

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Ells,


Lol the AF dance, my cat is sat on my lap, she loves it too!!   

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

wrestled the computer back off Dh   

I'm feeling ok, quite tired and have got backache. I'm quite bloated too, and like you my trousers were tight today. I had to undo my top button   
Will phone clinic and see, but If you are having a scan at 6 weeks than my dates would be right for 20th april.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

WP and Hodge sending AF your way

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey ladies

just been to college to fail my maths test   (ever the optomist)

Set-up appt went well just roll on 19 April when I can take the Provera to bring on the   

Sorry about the lack of personals - need to iron a uniform


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies

Raine - Hope all goes well for you tommorow Hun xx

QA - So glad set up went well, less than 3 weeks hun xx

Bev - Thanks for the lil dance, does seem a long time til your scan xx

Ells - Just over a week til your scan xx

CKay - Hope everything was ok today Hun xx

Witters - Hows the building work progressing, amazing story about yor scan xx

Hodge - When you put it like that it's quite scary, I too can feel the witch coming, just wish she'd show her face than not come back for oooh about 8-9 mths xx

Hello to all the other ladies hope your well xx

AFM - A little emotional ATM anything sets me off & I've not even started pumping hormones into me yet lol.  The witch is on her way definitely be her either tommorow or Wednesday I think, will be glad to get going now xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, sure AF will be with you soon for a good old spring clean   Treat her nice and hopefully she will stay away 

Bev, I had my first scan at 7w2d, then the second at 9w2d.  I think they like to do it at that point as it is still early (remember, this natural pregnancy, I had to wait until 12 weeks  ) but late enough to give baby a chance to get that heart beating nice and strong.  The amount of posts which I have read of people going for early scans only to worry for a week as all they see at 6 weeks is a yolk sac - perfectly normal at that point.  Some are lucky, but unless there is a specific reason (such as Ells') then although is seems hard, it is for the best   Can you remember when you had your first scan with James?


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning girls, I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Sorry for lackof personals will catch up eventually.

I was at the clinic yesterday for my blood test, which came back surpressed so I started stimming today. I have a question about the gonal F.... when I did the injection this morning, it felt like nothing, if you know what I mean. When doing the Buserelin it sorta tingles and you know you have done it but the Gonal F, I felt nothing.....is this right?   Sorry for the random question  (I can't believe how quick this is going)

I hope ou all have a lovely day x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Twinkle 

I wasn't on Gonal F, I was on Menopur, but I did feel that the stimming drug was far nicer than the buserelin.  The worst I felt was that my leg felt 'heavy' for a short while.  With the Buserelin, it stung and always left a red welt kind of spidering out.  I understand both these reactions to be totally normal 

Yay for being suppressed and starting stimming!  You're on your way now!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Morning all.
Good news Twinkle that you can start stimming.... We all have different reactions to the drugs... so feeling nothing is normal.

Witters- hope the building work is now coming on a pace- even in this bad weather and a good job you have you gs up and running again now.

Ells, Bev- has it sunk in yet?

AFM- Nothing interesting to report- spring cleaned the kitchen whilst the boys napped this morning- my aim is to do one room a day to get around the house... as nothing but the basics have been done for a while...

Hope you don't all get too wet about your jobs today.
Pop in later

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I know what you mean about housework LAM.  I'm dreadful for starting something and getting destracted by something else.  At the end of the day, I feel like I've done loads but when you look at it, it's as if I've done nothing   I do try to focus on little areas and complete them, which does work much better.  Just doesn't seem to be in my mentality 

So, well done you for getting the kitchen done!  You are very lucky to have all boys nap at the same time!  My two kind of did, but from a very young age - I forget what now, they cut out all naps completely, which made days very hard work.  Easy in some ways though as I could go out when I needed to and not plan around nap times.  I think it has also made school transition easier as they are used to the full day awake approach.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Witters, funny you should ask about when I had my 1st scan with James. I went and looked up the dates and I was 6wks 6days, we did see his little heart beating. So not much later really for this one. I don't know how you lasted until 12 weeks with this pregnancy. 

LAM, it is starting to sink in, though haven't told many people yet. Hope all is well with you.

QA, hope the maths was ok hun. Glad your set up went ok.

WP.    sorry you are feeling emotional hun. AF must definately be on her way.

Ckay, hope all okay with you hun.

Hi to everyone else  

AFM, still in shock but it is beginning to feel real, am feeling really tired. Roll on Easter hols on thursday.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

hope we are alll well.

Anneken         .  Hope all is going well, sending lots and lots of         your way hunni.

Ckay, I hope everything is okay hun   .

Bev, did you ring the clinic?

LAM, no it still hasnt sunk in   . Still keep pinching myself that I am not dreaming. 

MIsty hope all went well today hunni and that you are not too sore.

Twinkle, on some days I felt it others I didnt, I think it just depends.  I think if its your first one then you probably wont notice it.  Gonal f is definitely one of the easiest stimming drugs I used. 

Hows everyone else, Caz, Kirst, Monkey, Hodge, Onesock, Witters, CJH, V, WP, QA, Loubylou, Sue and eveyrone?

AFM feel fine, just quite tired, very thirsty and very bloated   .

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Raine, how was the scan?  

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Els.......



just got back in....

all ok - one little one snuggled up safe... strong heartbeat...... just keeping fingers crossed now.....

one thing though - Cons said I was under 7 wks.. but ET was 23rd Feb... what do you make it... I made it 7 weeks....

thanks for remembering!!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sweetie, great news     .  My understanding on calculating dates is that you take EC as the date of ovulation and count from there.  You might be a day or two out but because it is a stimmulated cylce you cant base it off your last MP as the drugs would have affected it.  I think it is something like, at ET you are roughly 2 weeks pg IYSWIM.  
hope this helps.


Has anyone heard from CKay?

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

hmmm thats what I thought - and ET was 5 weeks ago.... exactly.. so that makes me about 7..

oh well.. 

thanks - quite happy!!! but still aware it's early!!! (you know, I'm probably still going to be saying that at 3 weeks!!! ha ha) let me know how you get on....  won't you.....

haven't heard form ckay - is she ok?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Raine290871: Glad the scan went well 
Ells: How you feeling hun? are you still going to acu? bet you can't wait for you scan 
Anneken: When do you test hun? sending    
BAE: Has it sunk in yet? hope your'e well  
Witters: How's you and bump? sounds like the building work is well underway now  
LAM: good idea about cleaning one room at a time, I'm going to spring clean my entire house the weekend and get the garden sorted, DH is under strict instructions to help  
CKay: How did the scan go? I hope you are ok 
twinkle29: I was on Gonal F and I didn't feel much at all so I think it's quite normal, hope your'e feeling ok 
QAGirl: The countdown is now on, roll on the 19th 
Hodgson: How sweet of you to think I had my follow up appointment but it's not until the 26th April, hope af arrives for you soon 
Caz: Looking forward to the 10th, not sure if I'm drinking now  I had a couple of glasses of wine last week and I didn't really enjoy it  unlike me, I'm just hoping I haven't gone off it completely  
WP: Sorry to hear your'e feeling emotional af must be on her way, hope she arrives soon for you  

 to anyone I've missed.

AFM, I decided at the weekend I want to move, We've been in our house for 14years and it's time.
Spent most of the weekend online looking at houses but I'm not sure where I want to move to.
Maybe somewhere a bit rural, fed up being too close to other people  any ideas ladies?

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Raine!  Many congratulations!  

I always thought you took collection as 'Ovulation' date, but the clinic always seem to take transfer as 'O' date, so initially I was running 3 days out, but all my scans proved their date was right   Trust the experts to know better   Regardless, what a fab scan!  Did you cry? 

Yes, I too have been wondering how CKay is...  I hope you're ok!!

Monkey, good luck on the house hunting!  I must admit, I prefer rural, infact, the more 'out of it' the better for me.  We are semi rural which is great as we have a nice plot of land, fields to overlook and yet still close to major access routes and shops etc.  What kind of area were you thinking?  Still Hampshire?

Bump's good thanks   If anyone would like me to post any bump pics, I can.  Just don't wish to upset anyone.  I do weekly one's like last time


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Evening girls

My, you all sound so busy.

Im having a    moment.

Just returned home to discover that I have had a little bleed.  Im petrified it is all over.

AF was exactly a month ago, and I'm as regular as clockwork.

I don't test until monday.  What should I do?  I have never bled on 2ww before.

Any advice will be welcome.

Love Ani


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all okay, cant believe that its only Tuesday, feels like I have done a week already!

Ladies, I do hope Ckay is okay, she had a scan yesterday but noticed that she hasnt been on here, bless her.. xx

Monkey - nice to see you back on the thread, doh!!  just read your signature and it says April, lol I had it in my head that it was this month,,   wow 14 years is a long time to be in a house, but know what you mean about a change, and to be more rural will be lovely!  I am a mortgage adviser so happy to give you some pointers in the right direction for lenders.   

Ani - hey huni,    I havent started TX yet, but hearing what other ladies have said, maybe its implantation?  I really dunno sweetie, hopefully the other ladies can reassure you hon..keep positive though..xxx

QA and WP- how are you both  fine and dandy I hope..xx 

Caz- hey hun, hope you are okay and not working too hard...whats that place called that we are going to 10th? I will have a look for some vouchers..x

Witters- hi hun, I am so nosey and would love to see the pictures, I find it all very fascinating and would be great to see you expand!!  lolxx

Ells, and Bev....hey preggers!!  sounds like you will both have to get maternity shopping!!  Ells, hope work is okay and you are settling back into it okay?

Rains- whoop whoop!!  ah hun, you must be over the moon after today, I am so pleased for you, bet you are sooooo chuffed... 


Twinkle - hi hun, phew, you have made me feel better about Gonal F, lets pray that I dont feel anything lol....not long to go now then before you are PUPO!!  x

Hi to anyone that I have missed...xxxx

AFM- still sat here waiting for AF...xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, hopefully you can steer her away from Ani   I will hear what others say in regards to putting up a bump picture, but more than willing to do so 

Ani, sorry to hear that you are bleeding   It is very scary to find and leaves your tummy in knots   Ever the optimist, I would say it is hopeful implantation bleed.  If you are a week away from testing, it is around the right kind of time.  Even though you may be regular, if you ovulate - which I would guess you do given your comment, then it is your time from ovulation to AF which assures your cycle length (your LP ot Lutial Phase)  You must ovulate the same day each cycle which is great for predictability.  During IVF however, as the cycle is determined through medication, you most likely will find that ovulation or egg release, in IVF's case, collection is a little later in your cycle, especially given that they try to get as many follies possible.  This would lead to a later AF too as your LP pretty much stays the same each cycle.  It is time from AF to ovulation which can vary the cycle length.

Anyway, long story short, if testing day isn't for another week, I would hope that this bleed will clear up before it develops into a full AF   Atleast that's what I hope for


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey anni
i wish there was an answer!!!!!! but truthfully there is no way of knowing, like they have already said u just gotta try and hold out til test day, even if u did test now, it wouldnt be accurate so it still doesnt answer the questions so ur no better off, just keep doing what ur doin, stay positive which is hard trust me i know, but just do ur best to relax and put ur feet up, im wishing u all the luck in the world.

Helen  x x x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Witters - I have no objection to seeing bump pics, hopefully soon we'll all be sharing them xx

Anneken - So sorry, must've been scary really hoping it's an implantation bleed xx

Hodge -         a lil AF dance for you xx

QA - How are you hunnie? xx

CKay - Hope your ok? xx

Bevs, Ells - Hope your both ok, is it starting to sink in yet? xx

Raine - Congratulations xx

Monkey - Where do you live now?  Good luck with the search xx

Twinkle - When is EC hun? xx

AFM - Well......................AF arrived just before I left work, I have never been so pleased to see her was almost skipping through the office  So will call tommorow for baseline which should be Thursday as that will be Day 2, which means if all ok first jab will be Friday Aaaaargh, can't believe it's starting xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow Waiting!  I hope AF treats you well   Keep us posted with your next appointment!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ani,    like the others have said it is about the right time for an implantation bleed.

WP, glad AF arrived hun, good luck for your baseline    

ells, I didn't phone the clinic in the end. Like witters said at 7wks 4 days we will definately see that all is ok 

Raine, so glad the scan was good hun 

Ckay, do hope you are ok hun 

Hodgson. a big af dance for you hun
[fly]                                         [/fly]
that better work 

hi to everyone 

Busy day for me so feeling tired. Day off tomorrow and then 1 more day before 2 weeks holidays


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL, ladies, I lurve the AF dances!!  they put a very big smile on my face!  

WP- OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      


xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Is sad 'one born every minute' is finished for good   What am I going to do on a Tuesday nights now?


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Morning,

Im feeling a bit better this morning, despite not sleeping very well!

Went to the loo this morning, to find that there was just some brown icky stuff on a tissue.  Sorry TMI!

Im assuming that is ok.

Dont feel crampy this morning either.

Right, better get ready for work, they are taking me out to lunch today to welcome me into the team, only 2 more days and I have 2 weeks off!  The benefits of my new job!

Chat later.

Thanks for last night, I was having a   moment!

Love Ani


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Anneken,  hun I am glad things seem to be settling down.  Brown blood is okay, hopefully a good sign sweetie.  If you are worried at all, I would ring the clinic they are pretty good at calming you down and they may suggest upping your cyclogest.  

Have a great lunch - I bet its nice to spoiled   .  Have a good day.

Morning everyone else, went to see Rhod Gilbert last night - very funny    .

Hope everyone is okay,  CKay hope you are alright hunni.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Very quiet on the thread over last few days, must be the weather! 

Ani- glad you are feeling better today, a nice lunch will do you the world of good.  Its payday for me, so I may nip out and have something, something naughty!!  

Ells- hi huni, Rhod Gilbert sounds fab, where did you see him?  I too am concerned that Ckay hasnt been on the thread for a while bless her, I   that she is okay.. 

Bev- lol thanks again for the AF dance, she is certainy bubbling away, boobs feel lik Bullets which usually means she is nearly here!!  whoop whoop!

WP- hey AF lady, have you booked the scan for tomorrow?  xx

QA- naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  I missed on born every minute, god damm it!  I didnt realise that it was the last one, was it a good one?  xx

Hope everyone else is okay?
x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies

Hodge - Come on AF, enjoy your naughty treat, I really fancied a Macdonalds breakfast this morning, but resisted!!! xx

Anneken - So pleased things have calmed down for you xx

QA - Oh, come and chat to us on a Tuesday night xx

Ells - Glad you enjoyed Rhod Gilbert have no idea who he is, assume a comediann? xx

CKay - Are you ok? xx

Hope everyone else is well this morning xx

AFM Appointment booked for 1.30 tommorow, just can not believe this is going to happen,   everything will be ok at the scan, I'm sure it will I've never had any cysts or anything, so hopefully won't start now!!!  xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP - good luck for tomorrow I am sure everything will be fine hunni.  Rhod is the Welsh guy that appears in the adverts of Wales on the tv, is very funny.  I would definitely recommend seeing him.  I was absolutely shattered though and almost fell asleep a few times   .

Hodge, he was in Bournemouth - bit of a nightmare to get there as there was an accident - and our firends arrived late   !  So worth it though very good.

How is everyone else this morning?

I still have a fair bit to catch up on at work but now I have my own office... FF is much more exciting   .
It sounds like there will be quite a few of you cycling together - always helps!

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Know the face didn't match him to the name, I've heard he's funny xx

I am in so much pain with the evil witch, I really hope this is my last AF for quite some time    

Also got my Zita West CD and book today, going to have a listen later xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all.. supposed tobe sat here doing some work... but there you go!!

sorry no personals.. too much to say when I'm doing a sneaky visit.. but - 

Hope all ok - good luck for those that are scanning, those that are waiting, and those that are about to start treamtment....

AFM.. sat here hardly believeing the scan.. keeping fingers crossed that little one will stick, and dreading cutting down the medication - what if my body doesn't take over!!!! aaaggghhhh...

anyway - worried about CKay - has onyone seen her??

xxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls, 

Raine - great news about the scan. 

Anneken - Sending you lots of hugs hun, glad things are better this morning

BAE - I bet that feeling of shock will last quite a while, I really hope I get to feel like that, infact I hope we all get to feel like that!  

Monkeyuk - What a desision to make! good luck with the house hunt, have you got an idea where you want to move to?

Witters - glad the bumps doing well 

Hodgson - I realy really felt nothing with the Gonal F, it was the same today. Im sure you wont feel anything. I do find that it is easier to push the needle in, rather than stab myself, im sure you wil find the best way to suit. My AF is on the way out so sending her your way!  

waitingpatiently - Yay for AF turning it up! Its great to be excited by the witch. Good luck with everything tomorrow, you must be very excited! They are hoping to do EC week of the 12th if all my scans next week go well! 

QAGirl - I'm going to miss one born every minute, however Hestons feasts starts next week and he is amazing!!! 

Ells - call me stupid but I don't know who Rhod Gilbert is, I will google him later, but glad you had a good time

AFM - I'm fine and dandy! Always tired and needing to pee all the time, but all good. I really can't believe its going so fast. Im back at the Wessex Wednesday and Friday next week for scans and all going well EC week of the 12th! Im just trying to decide what to do about work. They are really great about it all, but can't decide if I want to work the 2ww or slob on the sofa watching DVD's and chilling....hmmmmm?

Hope everyone is having a lovely day (how cold is it!!!!!!)

Twinkle xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi ladies,

wobble time....

If I wake up saturday morning and I have come on, is it too late if I go in Monday for baseline scan?

Just bit worried about dates etc....xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, 

No hun, Monday is fine - they only need to see if you have any cycsts and that your lining is nice and thin.  

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Paperwork says if it's weekend they'll see you either day 1 or 3, don't panic, when is she actually due? xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your pm's we're having a time of it.  Went in for the scan on Monday to discover we had an ectopic pregnancy.  Winchester Early Pregnancy Unit were really good we were admitted straight away and I was operated on that night.  Have lost my right tube and obvoiusly the baby.  Very sad and in some pain I'll be on again when I feel a bit stronger.  Love CKay xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

CKay - So sorry hunnie, take care of each other, we'll be here when your ready     xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, CKay   I'm so very sorry    Finding it hard to find the right words  - just know we're thinking of you


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Girlies

I think my post this morning was slightly premature.  Im bleeding.   

Rang the clinic this morning and they said that some women do bleed in this time and go on to have a successful pregnancy, particularly as I'm on heparin.

However, Im not holding out much hope. I've never bled on heparin and during 2ww before.

They told me to continue with the cyclogest and to test on monday.

Thanks for trying to keep my hopes up.

Love Ani


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ckay, I am so sorry hunni     .  I hope that you and DH will be okay and that you will find the strength again   .

Anneken, try not to panic just yet hun, try and relax and take things easy (easier said the done i know), is it heavy?

Ells


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

ells

not quite as heavy as AF, but yep.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani,   thinking of you too...  Hopefully what we said before is still true.  Think positively, this 2ww is very different from past waits - that means the outcome could also be right?    Keep us posted


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ckay: I'm not sure what to say  I'm so sorry hun, please look after each other, we're here for you when you're ready    

Anneken: sending you     

Hodgson: If you come on Saturday (pm) they count day one as Sunday so you have until Tuesday for your scan. I came on Tuesday afternoon and had my scan on Friday. My af doesn't last long so was a bit worried but they just check for cysts and your lining.
Thanks for your offer of advice I may just take you up on that  just a quick question for now, my dh starts a new job on Tuesday, will we be able to re-mortgage straight away or will we have to wait until he's been in his new job a while?

Hope everyone else is ok on this freezing cold night!! 

I'm quite pleased with myself today, I've just had my best month ever at work and doubled my target which means lots of bonus for monkey next month.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Ckay, oh sweetie  dont quite know what to say, we are all here for you....big hugs to you and DH..xx

Ani- hang in there, stay strong and keep that    going..

Oh dear, not nice tonight, I really feel for ladies when things go wrong, glad we can speak on this thread... 

My AF is due Friday I reckon, so Saturday would be day 1.....xx

Thanks for the advice ladies  

Monkey-  if you re-mortgage now and he started a new job, that would be fine, lenders like Nationwide will write to the new employer for a reference. It would be better but not disasterous if he wasnt on any kind of probabtion with the new job.
Hope that helps....happy to ansa any questions huni.

Hope everyone else is cushtie, sorry for the short post, just got in from having haor done.....not keen as she has coloured it too dark..xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Monkey!    You must be well chuffed!  Speaking of jobs, best of luck to your DH's first day on Tuesday.  Hopefully this shouldn't effect the mortgage?  We haven't moved for years, in fact, this is our first house.  That was interesting though as we were both self employed at that point with relatively new businesses.  Have you had any more thought of what kind of area you would like to end up in?

It really is chilly today isn't it?  Hopefully tomorrow will be a bit warmer...

Hodgeson, I agree, AF turning up on Saturday shouldn't make any odds.  The scan is to check lining and womb condition and can be done at any time between day 2 and day 5 with day 3 being optimum.  Remember, they realise that naturally AF can turn up when she likes   Sorry to hear the hair is a bit on the dark side.  Must look nice and shiney though   If it's a tempory or semi, you should be able to wash it to fade it a little.  Head & Shoulders shampoo is great at stripping colour out!  Either that or just bold up the old make up - or begin wearing some if you're like me


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks Hodgson, no he's not on any probation period, his manager has just bought into a business and is taking dh with him  

Witters: How's you hun? at the moment I live in Southampton, I've been looking at Bishop's waltham,botley,hythe, would love something more rural but don't think finances will allow I will have to speak to our financial advisor to find out what we can afford   I found a house today on Right Move in Holbury,it looks really nice inside but when you google the area it looks awful, i'm so fussy i think it will take ages to find the perfect home 

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ckay

im so so sorry, there are no words to say, except im thinking of u guys 

H x x x x x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CKAy- SO sorry-      take your time to recover- thinking of you.

Ani-     try and stay strong- it could all still be ok... thinking of you.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ckay - Im so sorry to hear you news, thinking of you and hubs xxx
Anneken - Stay strong hun and wait for test day, it still could be ok xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ckay - I am soooo sorry to hear your news. Take strength from those around you and that includes us xxx
ani - try to stay positive hunni xx

hi to everyone else. So sorry I only get to pop on now and again. Work is soooo busy at the mo. 
I do try to keep up though and I'm looking forward to the 10th xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay   am thinking of you both at this time xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ckay. I'm so sorry hun     thinking of you.

Ani, sending you lots of          that everything will be ok.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, how are things this morning?

Everyone else ok?  Weather is much brighter today!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

CKay - I am so so sorry... I don't know the right words to say - apart from we are all here, thinking of you.. and you and DH take soime time, find strength in each other, and you will come out the other side of this

when we lost Baby James we never thought we would get through it.. but you do.. 

Take care, and time to recover.

Much love
Raine


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Afternoon girls

Well, after a very uncomfortable and gggrrrr day, I popped into wessex on the way home, I needed more info. I was desperate.

To cut a long story short, I got into a bit of a tizz and sobbed!  Poor nurse, as one myself, I understand how wet shoulders feel, but don't think I ever got that wet a shoulder!  Bless her she was lovely, and like you told me to keep talking to emby and keep as positive as poss.

I dont think its very good as its almost a proper af.  But, miracles happen, and i have to continue with the cyclogest and test on monday.

Thanks for your support girlies.  Hope you are all ok.

Love Ani


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Ani,     CKay xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ani - Bless you I'm   everything is ok and sending you lots of     xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies

Witters - How are things with you, trust twins, baby and building works all ok?  

Ells - How's your first week of pregnancy been, is your scan next week? xx

Bev - How are you pregnant lady? xx

Raine - Hope you are ok, still walking on air after your scan xx

Hodge - Hey hun, any sign of the ol' witch yet? xx

QA - Hey huni, how are you? xx

CKay - Thinking of you  

Anni - Hope your ok  

Hi to all the other ladies, how are you all? xx

AFM - What a day I've had, had to walk 4 miles back from garage this morning, because I forgot I'd need a lift home  , then went for baseline scanthis afternoon, all normal so start Gonal F in the morning, they've reduced dosage to 150 from 225 because they are worried about OHSS, I have 19 antral follies, she looked a bit concerned, but I'm sure they'll try and control it.  I had a little panic when they couldn't find a scan slot for me for next weeek, told DH I thought they'd cancel the whole thing for this month, and have been told off by him for being negative   xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, I'm so pleased that you popped in, especially with the long weekend.  I think you needed that.  Wishing you the best of luck for Monday 

Waiting, oh no!  What a nightmare about the car!  I remember doing that once, I think it too must have been about 4 miles.  Doesn't seem far in the car, but boy, do your legs feel it on foot!  Good to hear the scan went well.  I'm sure by reducing the meds at this point, all will be fine.  With me, I was on 75 of Menopure with 34 measurable follies and despite my concerns, they continued with the same dose.  I have heard of people 'coasting' but they didn't even do that.  It really does sound like the clinic have learnt by their mistakes and acting positively regarding OHSS.  You are in safe hands!  I agree with your DH, no negative thoughts you naughty Lady!

Yes, we are all fine.  Just got back from seeing PeJe and M&K got an easter egg from the lady down the farm.  They had fun anyway, but their little faces lit up!  They have been clutching it ever since but being very good as they know they are not allowed them just yet.  Cruel mummy I know!  

Build is really taking shape now that the walls are going up.  There are spaces for windows and doors and the centre wall in now.  It's going to be such a dream to have all that space!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - aaagh I can imagine their little faces holding an egg and smelling the chocolate knowing they can't have any until Sunday bless them.  Point taken only a     Waitingpatiently from now on, well we'll see  
xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP glad your baseline scan went ok. It's better to be safe and increase the drugs than start to high hun. I have been told I will start on 75!

How is everyone else?

I've finished work til Tuesday yipee   decided to celebrate by buying myself an IPhone


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Evening ladies,

If really feels like a Friday, cant get my head round it    I am working Saturday, poo poo poo!

Ani- glad you feel better today, all the ladies at the Wessex sound lovely...hope you relax and put ya feet up for a lovely long weekend!

Wp- Great news on the scan, 19 follies, wow!!  sounds as if they are keeping a close eye which is great, like Witters said, you will be in good hands..   hope the scan wasnt too uncomfortable too huni..x

Witters- sounds as if the building work is coming on, will it all be ready for the new arrival?  I have put another lipstick on that its slightly darker, as its suprising how much a hair colour can change the skin.

QA- hey chick, IPHONE eh, very swish, must admit they are great, got anything planned for the weekend?

Ells - Got any home made receipies planned for the weekend? perhaps something chocolatly...    Hey you have an excuse now you know...eating for 2.....or more!! 

Bev- hey huni, how are you doing?

Ckay -   hope you are feeling better and relaxing over the long weekend  

Raines- Hi there, how are you ?

V1, onesock, Monkey, caz, Lam cjh, ...and anyone I have missed...  

AFM - AF STILL NOT HERE, TOMORROW WILL BE THE DAY AS I HAVE PERIOD HEADACHE...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Right Hodgson, this AF dance is going to work   
[fly]          [/fly]
[fly]                [/fly]
[fly]        [/fly]
[fly]               [/fly]


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ani, glad you went and spoke to a nurse hun       everything is ok    

WP, good luck for your first injection hun      

Witters, sounds like the twins had fun. Is the build going to be finished before bubs arrives? 

QA, enjoy the long weekend hun, bet the Iphone is good.

Ckay     

Monkey happy house hunting  

Hi twinkle, LAM, Raine, Onesock and everyone.

AFM, am looking forward to 2 weeks off, got a few things planned but also lots of chilling out time with James. Feeling very tired, but that's normal at the end of a term. Weather looks pants for the weekend, so hope it gets better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

BAE-  I LOVE THE AF DANCE!!!

If that doesnt bring the witch on, I dunno what will!!!!       

Hey, maybe some chocolate will, what a great excuse to feed my face!!  whoop whoop, love it!

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Love it BAE!

Hodge Just got catching up on college work planned for this long weekend   although have agreed to go to the cinema at some point with DH   

Haven't got a clue how to use this phone


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodgson, I'd definately try the chocolate hun


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all.... hope you all ok tonight... think I was meant to be doing something...... oh yes... lottery - I knew I came on line for something...

Hope you all ok.... 

Hodgson101 - hi hun.. hows life? Hope AF comes tomorrow!!!

Waitingpatiently - hi... yeah.. although ow got the cuttig down of medication and the next 4 weeks to worry about.. will it ever end oh.. no... probably not!! ha ha

Ani - keeping fingers and everything crossed for you.... sending lots of     

AFM... well, sat here while DH is on PS3... was aout to go to bed as I'm so knackered.. and such a lightweight!!!!  got friends coming over tomorrow - so cooking braised lamb shanks, cauliflower cheese and roast taties..... oh and lemon drizzle cake with mini eggs to make it Easter-fied.....

think Imight be knackered by the end of the day - I asked DH if he thought they'd mind tomorow evening if I crawled off to bed about this time, and left him with them.. he weren't best impressed, but do I care!!! ha ha  

anyway - night night for now..... will mentioned you all  in my chat to "him upstairs" tonight - to wish you well, and success, and healing for those who need it.....

take care - have a good night!

Raine
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Anneken, hunni glad you went into the clinic and that they were able to help you  . This whole process is sooooo tough, I am  that you get a fab result on Monday hunni      . Dont over do it this weekend  .

CKay, sending you and your DH lots of      .

Raine, sounds like you have a busy day tomorrow. Hope you are not toooo tired  .

Hodge - heres a little more AF dance to help her along:
[fly]                 [/fly]

QA, my Dh has one of those phones - they are great but I struggle with trying to figure it out    .

WP great news on the baseline, its good that they are keeping an eye on you because of the potential for OHSS. They were great with me - sooooooo much better then our last clinic, they really kept an eye on me, phoning every day etc. I was on 150 Gonal f too, it didnt feel like much but it certainly did the trick for me  .

Onesock, how are you doing hunni? Any plans for the weekend?

Bev, the 2 weeks off sound lovely. I hope that the weather improves and you get some nice  . How are you feeling?

Twinkle, how are you feeling? Have you had any sensations down there yet? Can you feel your follies growing? Whens the next scan?

Witters, that was really lovely of the lady at the farm to get M&K some Easter eggies  . Sounds like the building work is coming along nicely, you must all be very excited.

Misty, how are you doing? Not long now.

V1, hope you are well and that you have some nice things planned this weekend  .

LAM, hope you and your little men are doing well. First family Easter  .  .

Monkey, we are classed as semi-rural - best thing that we ever did. We have the best of both worlds - close to everything but far enough away IYSWIM  . Have you looked at Romsey? We're not far from there and its lovely.

CJH hope you are all well and the twins and settling into the family. How does your DS like being the big brother?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM, I still cant believe it. Its been a week since we tested - I am still too scared to do any more tests   . I have to keep telling myself that I am pregnant. Its taken us 5 very long years to get this far and alot of heartache and pain but we have got this far so you can all do it ladies  . I am so glad we have a long weekend coming up as I feel quite shattered, even though I have been taking it easy at work. I am popping into the clinic tomorrow as I need to pick up some more rubber snappers for my gestone - I am hoping that I will be lucky enough to get one of the nurses to do my gestone jab whilst I am there as DH is working tomorrow and is leaving the house at 6.30am so too early to do the jab  . Dont plan on doing much this weekend - no cooking plans Hodge - we have a big family Easter Sunday dinner at my parents so should be good - love Easter - we have such great food  . The only other plans are that DH has to take me to get some new jeans as mine are a little tight  - hopefully it is Sugar and Spice expanding my waist line. Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter and a restful long weekend.  to you all .

Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Good morning ladies,

Cant believe I am up, thats so typical, day off no reason to get up, and guess what....been up since 6am!!
LAIDES THE REASON WHY IS BECAUSE AF ARRIVED IN THE EARLY HOURS, just couldnt get back to sleep, even had a burst of tears for some reason, just feel like its actually happening now, know that DH and I have a possibly got a long journey ahead, but so glad that we have the oppotunity to ride the journey after years of infertility.. 
Will call the clinic later as, as I have come on in the night, I guess today is day 1 as I have woken up bleeding?

Hee hee, looks like those AF dances did the trick, thanks ladies, luv ya...xx  

QA - hope the phone is good and you get the hang of it.....what film are ya gonna see?  That lovely bones film is meant to be good,...the book is amazing too!! 

Will pop back later for personals, gonna have a cuppa and toast now, and may even get early start to the housework as I am working tomorrow, poo poo poo poo...xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Yay   this is the last time we congratulate you on AF arriving  , so pleased your getting going and today is day 1, so your only 2 days behind me  

First injection done and out of the way, we are on our way!!!!  Injection was fine, although DH did it for me   I want him to be involved, after about 5 minutes it stung a bit, then was itchy, but not bad at all xxxx

Will catch up with everyone later xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP on first injection  

Woohoo Hodge glad the af dance worked   Haven't decided what we're going to see yet. I had a lovely lay in


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

What a crap weather day, roll on the summer!!  did all my housework by 11am, so gonna go to Gosport to visit my Nan bless her.

Got Baseline scan tomorrow morning at 8:15am with Chantelle, heard that she is very nice, so thats good....have to admit I am quite heavy so not looking forward to it. Lol, I will just have to remember to decork eh!!   

WP, hey well done on the 1st jab, what a  ......hope it went okay and you are feeling okay.. ...did you pinch an inch when you put the needle in?

QA- what time did you get up?  cant believe its nearly a week since we had lunch!!  where does the time go eh....really looking forawrd to next weekend too!!!  is everyone still okay?  havent heard from Caz in a while have we  

Anyway, better have a shower and make my way to my lovely Nans house....until later ...xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hodgson101  -  that made me laugh out loud   'de cork' !  Yes chantelle is lovely , but do make  sure you ask to be shown how to    do the jabs, so thats not hovering in the back of ya mind?

Got bot of my tests back , mammogram and smear, oth clear. So our detals can be sent to spain, to find a donor   trying not to get too excited just yet  

luv sue


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodgson, yahhay glad the af dances worked  . Chatel is lovely, I found the thought of the scan worse than it actually was.

WP, well done on your first injection. 

ells, enjoy your easter weekend hun. I'm ok, like you still in shock. Still bloated and tired, roll on the 20th an.d the scan

Raine, take it easy hun, don't overdo it  

It has finally stopped raining so think we might get out for a walk.


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey everyone

sorry i havent been on much this new job is really taking it out of me, it may only be 30 hrs a week but i must cover about 900 miles miles of wards a day!!!!!!
Ells do u work in a hosp
caz have u managed to book the meal yet? 
hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the long weekend, im working tomorrow but only til 130 so not bad, 

Helen x x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Pop, that was my tummy, I am afraid to say that I have just scoffed a curry, egg fried rice....and chips,   .

Sue- hello, was near your neck of the woods today, down stubbington, went to the Butchers there, its my favourite!
Hee hee, Decork indeed  ....you know me, totally random!!   
I am gonna get them to quickly show me the jabs again huni...xx 
Hey thats fantastic news on the tests all coming back, thats another   done.....how long will it take to get a donor in spain sounds like its all happening now for you.  I remember you mentioned that June time is when it could all happen??

BAE- did u manage to get out for that walk, its actually very nice out there now ..x

Onescock - sounds like the job is keeping you busy...are you a nurse?  also, have you heard from Caz??

Hope you are all having a great day, ?

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey
no i havent heard from her, the last i heard she was trying to book the table for next sat,
no im not a nurse, i work a hostess at the private hospital in southampton, to say its an active job is a major understatement!!! we only have 60 private room plus HDU and ICU but man i cover miles.and the place is so so HOT!!!!
U comin next sat
H x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

H - agh sounds like a nice job, and great for burning calories, thats what I could do with..lol.

caz hasnt been on the thread all week which is unusual for her, hope she is okay. 

yeah I am definately coming next week, really looking forward to it, have you met any of the ladies before?  - I have met up with QA and Suedulux, it was fab, they are both a great laugh too  .xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ive met caz we were in recovery together after egg collection, then we chatted at the clinic after et, and there was a couple of others in recovery aswell but i cant remember their names i think a girl called sam but she hasnt been on since her BFN, im really looking forward to putting faces to names, and the fact we have all been through the highs and lows so we know how each other feels, i think thats what i have found hard, i dont really have any friends or family that understand truely.
H x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I just lost my message  

Hodge hmmm I thought my ears have been burning today   can you text me please, have lost your number in swapping phones  
Pop in for a cuppa next time you're over this way, hope your nan is good  

Suedulux glad you're tests are ok and things are progressing.

Hi ladies


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Just been for the baseline scan, all went well and wasnt as bad as what I thought.  Jackie did the scan which was nice as she did the 1st one.  I have 15 follies on each ovarie so they have put my dose down to 112.5 .

So tomorrow it jab time!!  

I am here at work poo poo poo poo, so better get on lol...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Hodgson: Great number of follies for you, you'll be in trackie bottoms by the end of the week guaranteed   Good luck with your injections tomorrow you'll be absolutely fine, it's rubbish you have to work today though. I hope you don't mind but I'll pm you later on, I just need some of your expertise if you don't mind  
Ells: We're looking at Romsey but we have seen a couple in Westbury just of the A36 on the way to Salisbury, it seems like I'm getting further and further away from Southampton  
Caz: Are you are ok? we're all getting a little concerned now huni xx

Hope everyone else is ok today and enjoying the easter break.

DH is taking me out for lunch today, I think it's quite a drive so will be getting ready in a bit. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Monkey,

yeah course PM me, I will be delighted to help     lol I will be living in elasticated trousers then!  
How funny is that I work In Romsey, its lovely and there are some beautiful areas like west wellow, thats a nice area.
I was thinking the same aout Caz, hope she is okay..??
Enjoy the lunch huni...xxx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all okay......its Easter so its allowed to be naughty with chocolate!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Lovelies

Hodge - Fantastic news, only 2 days between us Hunnie, good luck for your first jab xx

Monkey - Enjoy your lunch hun xx

Ells, Bev - How are you both? xx

Witters - Trust your having a lovely easter weekend with the family? xx

Caz - Hope your ok Hun xx

CKay - Thinking of you   xx

QA - How are you sweetie? xx

Hello to all the other ladies

AFM - Injection 2 done and out of the way, DH getting a pro at this!!  Off to get my ironing done, I swear the pile grows by itself xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

how is everyone?

Hodge glad baseline scan went well, can't believe you and WP have started tx!. You'll both PUPO by the time I start tx!!

Caz huni hope you're ok?!!

I'm doing everything possible to avoid doing college work now


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - You'll be started before you know it xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

hello ladies,

MMM I am thinking that maybe she said I have 15 follies in total and not on each ovary.....I am sure she said each one, but you know what its like, its all a blur!!!  But I have got a condition called multi-cystic ovaries so probably is 15 on each..xx

QA hey huni, I dont blame you for not wanting to do the college work...I have just got home from work and catching up on the Hollyoaks omnibu...love it!!
I will text ya later with me mobile number....how is the new phone?
Trust me, the time will fly by and you will be starting TX before ya know it... 
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad you have finished work Hodge, not too late then   Enjoy hollyoaks  

WP how are you hun?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - I'm fine Hun, haven't had any side effects to drugs, hows you? xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Prob a bit early for side affects if you get any at all, I hope I don't. If I get bloated then i want fit into my uniform   

I've just been and put my easter egg in the fridge in preparation for tonight   Haven't been up to much, house work, waxing appt and playing on new iPhone. off to cinema tomoz


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Have just shown DH how to make a lasagne   looks yummy xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

just done my 1st jab, wasnt half as bad as what I was expecting, although I did make myself bleed, think its beacuse I was shaking soooo much....also I hope that all the fluid went in as when I pulled it out there was a small amount still dripping out the needle. Me thinks I rushed it a bit. 
I am just relieved that its done, so tomorrow will be better.

WP - did you bleed?

Hope everyone is having a great Easter??

[fly]YAYYYYY 1ST JAB DONE....        [/fly]

XX


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Ladies,

Take a look at this link, it refers to the number of Embryos that clinics put back in..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7437267/IVF-clinics-told-to-clamp-down-on-test-tube-multiple-births.html

Is that saying that we will be forced to have 1 Embryo put back in

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge, well done on your first injection hun  
have just read that article, not sure if it means everyone will have to have SET or not   I do wonder though if they will now freeze all embies even if they don't grade them as good.

Hi to everyone else  
James has had a sickness bug so have been drowning in washing, poor love he couldn't keep anything down. Hasn't been sick since 6pm last night so hoping we are over the worse now. Catch up properly later  

Bev x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning ladies

[fly]   Happy Easter  [/fly]

Hodge - No I haven't bled, try keeping the needle in and counting to ten, then pull it out slowly, it's probably just because you were nervous, you are far braver than I am as DH has done all of mine so far  Well done though, you're on your way now hun xx I've read the article seemed very biased to me, I would not get too hung up (says me ) on the one or two, you need to look at it from both sides of the coin, and we will decide on the day at least that's our decision at the moment, until the HFEA force it which from my research they haven't yet, then it will ultimately be your decision  xx

Bev - How are you feeling hunnie. Hope James is feeling better soon, hope you don't catch it xx

I'm feeling ok, although jab hurt a little this morning, think DH twisted the needle as he pulled it out, he was white as he thought he'd broken the needle in me  thankfully he didn't xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi there,

Bev- agh hun, hope James is okay and he is feeling better...how are you?

WP - hi hun, I dont think that I held it on for the full 10 seconds, blimey, it sure was weird injecting myself, I will certainly do it more slowly tomorrow. I was suprised with how stiff the button is too...xx

Lol, I am sat here watching jerry springer, god its soooo fake!!!  but love it!!   

xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Happy Easter  

Bev: aww hope James is ok now, how are you feeling?
WP: Poor DH must have been so worried bless him, I did all my injections myself, not sure which is best to be honest 
Hodgson: Well done on your first injections, sounds like you pulled it out a little too soon, I waited until the clicking noise had stopped and then waited a few more seconds, keep the button pressed down when you take it out  

Afm, I'm bloody knackered, been out in the garden for the first time this year and it took 3 hours to get it looking nice, I was doing the hard work while DH was planting the herbs and a few plants  it was worth it though it's looks like a garden again 

Don't eat too much chocolate!!

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning all

Hope everyone is ok

Anneken - Good luck for testing today    

Hodge - Hope your second jab was ok  

AFM - Still feeling ok, think work tommorow may stop me beeing quite so chilled, butg will try and stay chilled out.  Think I might be getting the odd twinge, but surely it's too early.  Strart Cetrotide tommorow, so up to two injections in the morning, then scan on Wenesday, where is the time going? xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Morning,

Anneken - How did it go  been thinking of you today  

Wp - hey sweetie, 2nd jab went so much better than yesterday, so feeling   ....good luck for tomorrow morning, are you gonna do one either side?  The time is flying by isnt it..
Like you, I really dont wanna go back to work, hate all the pressures of work at the moemnt.. 

Its sure has been quiet on the thread!!


Hope everyone is okay and having a lovely easter weekend...x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Time is dragging....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, I hope all ent well today...  

Hodgeson, where do you inject?  I always injected in my thigh and sometimes I bled too.  It is only where you hit a little capillary, no lasting effects   Good to hear that all is going well so far 

 Hey to everyone, busy here, so can't stop...  Hope you are having a great Easter!  M&K loved their egg hunt yesterday, didn't realise children's voices can go quite as high pitched with excitement as they did!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge I think the nurse said to me to do both jabs in the same place but can't remember exactly  

Sorry to be a miserable b***h but I'm very low in mood today   Why? well I honestly can't say....several reasons maybe; back to work tomoz, trying to avoid college work that I know is overdue now (and I hate it), feed up with thinking about babies, tx etc and having no   Why am I such a pesamist?  I'm not going to get anywhere with tx if I'm negative about it before I start!   I'm sick of my eratic mood swings one  minute I'm ok the next I'm rock bottom, Why?  
I will be honest - I now do feel left behind and I know it's not anyone's fault, and I know there will be people behind me in tx. Perhaps once I start I may feel different.... 

Anyway winge over! Big kick up the   is now requested  

Hope everyone hasn't overdosed on chocolate eggs! and enjoying their last day of freedom from work  

Has anyone heard from Caz? Has anyone got her number to check she is ok? Hope she is ok?

Slater....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey QA,

This isnt like you at all.....now come on!!  when I was feeling low you kicked me out of it at the start, so I am officially kicking you out of it too!!  ......just think that when you start TX you will have all the support from everyone on here, and also you have time to get your body all ready to give yourself a better chance hon..x
I do know how you feel as I felt like that at the start when my initial appt was last....now come on!!!!   
You will be on TX at the same time as me, just at a different stage chick....now go eat some chocolate, as thats what I am gonna do!!

I was thinking the same about Caz too...mmmmm I have also PM'd her but nothing back...xx

If you need a chat I am home.....or pop into the chat room now..x


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi girls

Thanks for your messages of support.

Unfortunately we got a bfn this morning.   

Not surprising as I am still bleeding.

Just want to know why it isnt happening.

Hope you all had a good easter.

Love Ani


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Witters,

I inject into my stomach as its where I have the most fat!!      mwahhh bless M&K, I wish I was that age again, used to love alll that!

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Anneken, sorry to hear of your BFN   

Hodge, OK have had a   (whilst reading your post ), ate some chocolate (before reading your post  ) and what you say is totally true. Have told myself off


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani,  So sorry  I hope you get some answers at the follow up as it sounds like you need some 

Hodge, see, I wasn't brave enough to do it in my tummy!







I'm sure the rest will be fine 

QA,







call yourself kicked! We have all been through these emotions, just remember it's not just the treatment worries, but also our past, long natural TTC journey too. It all takes it's toll...







not long now until you can start, then wait for all those hormones rushing about and causing havock! Plenty of







pesseries will







You may even see







in your dreams! Certainly lots of







None of it matters, just the end result - holding your baby in your arms














It will happen, just hopefully sooner rather than later. Now, stop







and go eat that chocolate!





















OK, couldn't find a chocolate one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Anneken,

So sorry sweetie,  ..xxxxx

QA - Mwahhh I wasnt telling you off, just giving you a lift ( hopefully )....OMG you are gonna be very hormonal when you start, I can tell!!
I have just had a moan at my Mum, my SIL is coming down early May, which is when OTD will be ( ish ).....she will be 8 months preggers, so I am worried that If we get BFN, I wont have the strength to see her....does that make sense?? maybe bit too raw  My Mum said that I was being silly, but she doesnt understand.....am I being silly, what would you do?

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Witters,

I am loving the new smilies!!!  x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks witter I LOVE the smilies    

Hodge I can totally sympathise with the SIL situation. Would your SIL understand if you told her your concerns? Could you aviod seeing her full stop? Perhaps say you're working and can't get off or you're going away? I know come stay with me!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh yeah - coz we're not down regging and just stiming, does the drugs still make us hormonal?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

QA,

I am sure SIL would understand, its just always seems to be bad timing, I am just gonna go with the flow and see what happens, and if its BFN, I will just see howI feel at the time.  I know what im like, I will see her, act all nice like its all okay, then I will go home and break down.
hey I will come and stay at your house and she will never find me!!!  lol  

I dont feel hormonal at all, not sure how we will feel, mind you, I am only 2 days into it.....

Really looking forward to Saturday!!

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Me too   should be a


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Anneken - So sorry Hun, hope you get some answers at your follow up  

Witters - Ahh bless your two squealing in delight, loving the smilies too xx

QA - Your post made me   because I know exactly how you feel, I've been there believe me, but you will be starting before you know it, and you won't be alone because we'll all be here to support you  

Hodge - Well done on second jab, I'm going to have both the same side, I've been alternating Gonal F between left and right side of tummy, too scared to do it in leg, just feel it will hurt more not as much flab there.  Hodge you're right to take it as it comes re SIL, it is hard but you'll be stronger than you think, anyway   xx

Feeling a little emotional today, QA's post got me, don't know what's brought it on xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Afternoo Ladies,

anneken:I'm so sorry    nothing I can say will make things any easier for you at the moment, please look after yourself and DH  
QAGirl: aww you sound so down    I know you feel like your'e being left behind but everyone is at different stages, it's not a race.... good things come to those who wait  
Hodgson: GLad your injection was better today, you'll be a pro before you know it 

Hope everyone else is ok.

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Anneken     , I am so sorry to read your news hun.  I hope you and Dh are taking care of each other and I hope you will get some answers at your FU.     

Ckay I hope you are okay too hunni   .  Been thinking about you a lot this week.  

QA - now listen here young lady   no negativity allowed - wobbles are okay   but no negativity.   I think it is quite normal to go through this, I certainly did, I was worse this time then any of our previous tx's.  Once you get going on your tx you will be fine, you will have to join the cycle buddies thread if you are not close to anyone here but I am sure there will be someone going through tx with you hun but we will all be here for you to support you and advice etc etc     .  now enjoy your chocolate   .  .

Hodge, glad the jabs are going well. I also jabbed in my belly - definitely more fat there   .  I know I struggled with dealing with people in general after tx but hunni,           this will work      .  My advice would be to go with the flow and see how things are, I am sure if you explained it to your SIL she would understand.   

WP I am sure you can feel twinges now, it doesnt take long for things to start growing in there   .  Good luck for Wednesday's scan.  I always did alternate sides with the injections, ie if I did my dr'ing one on my left I would do my stims one on my right and swap the next day.  I think its fine to do them both on the same side - I just found it easier and less sore.

Witters, the Easter Egg hunt sounds great fun.  Hope everything is nice and relaxed in the Witters household this weekend   .

Onesock, hope you are okay hunni   .

Caz, hope you have had a enjoyable weekend and that you are okay   .

LAM, how are you all?  how are you little Easter bunnies?

Bev, how are you doing hun.  Has it sunk in yet?  Hope James' bug has cleared up and that you have been able to enjoy Easter Monday. 

Misty - how are you doing hun?  Are you PUPO?

Monkey, hope you are well and have enjoyed the long weekend   .

Kirst, how are you sweetie?

V, hope you are well.   .

KT hope you are well, how are you doing?

Twinkle, how are you feeling, how are those jabs coming along>

Hi  to everyone else, hope you are all making the most of this nice dry weather (even if its a bit chilly).

AFM well had to pop into the clinic to pick up some more gestone this morning, it was quite quiet in there today.  Cant believe its scan week   .  Had a lovely day yesterday, we were at my parents for breakfast (Polish tradition - very yummy) and dinner.  Been taking it easy today.  Been feeling nauseaous on and off, and very tired.  My (.) (.) feel bigger and DH reckons I have a few more veins visible   and my jeans are tight - hope its not just because I've eaten too much   .  I cant wait for more symptoms.  Dh is busy in the garden sorting out our side bit and getting ready to move the shed to the bottom of the garden.  It keeps him out of mischief   .
Hope everyone is able to enjoy the rest of the bank holiday - may treat DH to a curry tonight   yummy.

 to you all. 

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks to Hodge, Raine, WP and Monkey my wobble is over...have really enjoyed the giggle in the chat room earlier with the noises   Will pop in there again!!

Thanks Ells   is restored


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey QA             

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies

i thought id let u know i txt caz today, shes fine but staying off the site for a while, she said that ivf has kinda taken over her life abit lately and feels she just needs a break, she is still comin for the lunch on sat.

hope everyone is ok
Helen x x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ani- So sorry hunni... take care. Thinking of you


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon people

Anneken - sorry to hear your news hun, look after yourself x 

waitingpatiently and Hodgson101 well done with the jabs, it goes so quickly when you start doing them!! I also do them in the tummy! completly painless

Ells - I bet your loving all those pregnancy symptoms, but make sure you take it easy! Well done for finding something to keep hubby quiet!  

QAGirl -  keep smilling chick! Its such a rollercoaster and now its getting closer for you, your allowed to feel like that, just try to think positive things

Hello to everyone else I have missed I hope you have had a lovely Easter weekend.

AFM, a few asked how the stimming is going.....well I can feel something going on all twingy and weird and my jeans are tighter, so I guess its a good thing. The only weird thing is I feel worse now than I did last week. Im far more emotional and I feel so antisocial, I just want to be left alone, and im soo tired! Please tell me this is normal. Back to the clinic for a scan on Wednesday! fingers crossed its all going in the right direction.

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Helen thanks for letting us know Caz is ok, I know this can take over our lives. I've thought about keeping some distance a couple of times but have been too nosey and addicted to this site! 

Looking forward to saturday xx

My mood is restored from this morning - got out the house which I think helped. Went to Asda and visited a friend - played with her 8 month old   S he is sooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Onesock - thanks for letting us know about Caz, I am just gald that she is okay, and like QA said, I think we can all understand why.   Hope the new job is okay, have you been off during the Easter break?

Twinkle - glad the stimming is okay,  I have only been stimming 2 days, I am at the end of AF, I have a really bad headache tonight, not sure whether thats due to Af or the drugs. Feeling little bit fluttery, but again, that could be just the end of AF.  How many days have you been stimming hun?

Ells- hey sweetie, cant believe how fast the time is going for you, Friday is only a few days away for you now, I will be thinking of you..   Polish Breakfast, is that the same as English?  I never eat Breakfast, and I really should as they its the most important meal of the day isnt it......did you have a curry in the end?  Thanks for the advice earlier, as you can guess I do worry about things before they have happened, so most of the time I end up worrying about things that dont even happen!  

QA- hey that was fn in chat earlier, those sounds have me in stitches!!  glad you feel better too, nice to have you back!!  

Hi to everyone else, it sure has been quiet!!!

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Hodge - I have been stimming 6 days, tomorrow will be number 7, every day at 225ml! I have to say that today is the only day I haven't really had a headache. Im really feeling some action on the old ovaries tonight, feels weird!!   I started to feel something on Friday which was day 4. Make sure you drink lots and lots of fluids
xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey
no ive been working easter saturday and today but im not fussed really. settlin ok ok now, thank god.
i get a lie in tomorrow dont start til 1 wooo hooooo.
hope ur ok and managed to have time off. its been pretty quiet on here the last couple of weeks.
i have to pop into the clinic tomorrow as the our storage has run out, for dh's sperm so need to go in and pay the pennies, we like to have a back up incase marc is away when we do the next round, 

H x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a quickie to say

Ani      I'm so sorry hun.

QA, hope you are ok hun, we all wobble     

James is a lot better, but still not 100%, meeting up with another fertility friend today, we cycled together before and her little girl is a week older than James, so the 2 of them have a great time together. Had a mad weekend in the end with lots of relatives dropping in, so still haven't had chance to catch up. xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, so pleased that James is feeling better   We had a night of it with M&K and Maku.  Keilidh was coughing all the time with a temp, Myles had a temp and couldn't sleep and Maku was coughing and doing a weird snorting thing.  Glad to get up for the day this morning!

Enjoy your meet up with your other FF!  Sounds like fun, especially with the two little ones of a similar age.  Does she know about your BFP?  How are you feeling?

Socks, boo on the working over Easter!  Sounds like you are settling in though which helps.  Good luck with renewing the storage, always useful to have given your DH's job situation 

Twinkle, sounds like things are going well with you   Hope you are acting on your own advice and drinking plenty of fluids 

Caz, totally understand your need to stay away and live 'a normal' life for a while.  Miss you!

Ells, Friday will be here before you know it!  I know as we need to clear two more rooms plus the end of the hall way by then, ready for steels to go in!  So excited to hear how you get on and how many bundles you are cooking   Speaking of cooking, how was the curry?  Are your tastes beginning to change?  I never have cravings but do find I prefer more 'tasteful' foods, i.e. spicier curries   Sounds like you have some good symptoms going on 

Hodge, sorry you are to be faced with a difficult situation with SIL around your test day.  I had a similar one when I was in hospital with the OHSS and my SIL came to visit.  They were unaware of why I was in there, just said it was a gynae issue and they were both really excited after just having their 20 week scan.  They pulled out the pictures and we all oohhh's and ahhhh'd over them.  It was very hard but at the same time, I was excited for them as they were so obviously in love with this baby - soon to be my Neice (they had just found that out too).  It was a bit different for me in that I didn't actually get to transfer, but still felt let down by my body etc and so longing for a baby.  Due to the doom and gloom regarding our frosties, the severity of my OHSS, leading us to not go through another fresh cycle and the obvious failure of TTC naturally, I was at real rock bottom, truly believing we would never be parents.  I did have a cry and did tell them in the end, to explain the crying more than anything.  I felt bad about putting a dampner on their news and I think they felt bad for bringing it up.  In the end though, it all worked out and everyone was understanding of the other's situation.

Likewise, when I did get my BFP, and begun telling people, I had the task of telling my sister who sadly had to have a hysterectomy at 24 following unearthing cancerous cells whilst TTC.  That was really hard as it as so sensitive.  Again, it was hard for all involved, but I think all has worked out ok and she dotes on her neices and nephew.  

For me, I think that the best option is to speak the truth, share your feelings with SIL and explain that although happy for her, it may be a little raw.  It's up to you if you say at what point of treatment you will be at or just say that you are finding it hard TTC and would rather be happy at a distance than crying full flow at close range.  I'm sure she would understand and if not, then better she stay away   As for other's thinking you are 'being silly' that is a very strong statement to say given the situation, especially if not been in that position.  Take no notice, stand your ground and do what YOU feel right, not what you feel others will expect of you.  Plenty of    to you!!

Blimey, time has ticked again.   to everyone!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - Oh dear, so sorry you've had poorly children and dog, maybe you can grab a nap later, wow that must have been so difficult with your SIL, every time I hear about your OHSS I rally feel for you  

Bev - Glad James is getting better, enjoy your meet up today xx

Twinkle - Only 2 days between us Hun xx

Ells - Yay not long at all until the scan now, what time are you in on Friday xx

Onesock - Thanks for letting us know about Caz xx

Hodge - Hope your ok today, 3 jabs down now hun xx

QA - Glad your feeling better, I enjoyed our chat too, shame my DH took the laptop away  

AFM - I'm ok, added the second jab today Cetrotide, have to say it stung afterwards, but it's worth it I'm sure, feeling more   today, after all why shouldn't it work for me, had lots of twinges yesterday so hoping they are growing well in there, but not too well!!  First scan tommorow am quite excited to see what's happening, is that sad? xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

waitingpatiently said:


> Witters - Oh dear, so sorry you've had poorly children and dog, maybe you can grab a nap later, wow that must have been so difficult with your SIL, every time I hear about your OHSS I rally feel for you


Yes, but it just goes to prove that every major thing in the bigger scheme of things is just a little hurdle which we can jump over. I think myself as extremely lucky, just look at me now!

Oh, I always did one injection in one leg and the other in the other and varied each day as to which went in each side (  if that makes sense!)

good to hear things are going well and you are feeling more positive. I say we all have 50% chance on each cycle - it either will work or it won't  We can compare each twinge and each cell or lack there of and come up with some random number, but at the end of the day, we are all individuals and with a different cycle each time, so as you say, why won't it work?

I always look forward to everything baby / treatment related. I need to go in to the day unit on Thursday for a 'high vaginal swab' to check for infection (following previous early rupture of membranes) not really something that plesent, but as it is linked to our baby, I am counting down the days!  so no, I don't think you're weird - unless you think I am!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow I didn't realise there was anyone so close to me in this cycle, cool! Glad your infections are going well, 

I also have my first scan tomorrow too! Im quite nervous! Im sure things are happening as I can feel it but I feel so bloated! Hopefully all is good. Are you back there on Friday aswell? Fingers crossed my EC will be next week! Good luck tomorrow! x
EEEEKKKKKKKK   I feel quite sick actually!!

I promise also Im taking my own advice and drinking loads! I guess this could be part of the bloatedness I feel
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle - Yes in tommorow and Friday, good luck tomorow xx

Witters - Thanks, I know exactly what you mean, I have done everything I can I am being as healthy as possible and trying to remain calm and not get over stressed, so it'll either work or it won't, but I really hope it does work!!!

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We all do Waiting


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

How was your first day back at work? 
Mine was slow but have annoying students around for two weeks revision as they failed their exams!   Went to the gym at lunch to burn off all the chocolate eggs I've eaten   Went on the treadmill for 45 mins (first time in weeks) and am shattered and ache now


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Bev- glad to hear that james is sort of better now bless him, make sure you dont get the bug huni!  

Onesock - hey there, hope you managed to have that well deserved lie in??

WP- hey huni, great news on the jab, ouch, sounds bit more stingy that the Gonalf...thanks for the tip earlier too!!  and good luck for tomorrow, will be interesting to see how your follies are coming along!  what time are you there?

Qa- my day was long too, I was quite busy but nothing productive, if that makes sense!!  Are you feeling   today huni?? 

Witters- You have made me feel so much better hun, I really appreciate the help and advice.  Its a difficult balance sometimes isnt it, its hard not to feel sensitive about things, but I do think that SIL should know better as I told her that I had started the jabs, so she does know its actually happening now. I think that if she does it again I will have to tell her how I am feeling. I wont do it in a nasty way, but perhaps she doesnt know how she is making me feel.  Like today she texted me saying that the baby has been kicking her all day, I didnt even reply to her text. So I will let it go, and if I get anymore, I will just have to be honest with her.  If she gets angry and annoyed then I dont think she is very nice person.  It must have been hard when you were in hospital,  I think you were very brave with her, and did the right thing.  And it bought a tear to my eye when you said about your sister, bless her.. 

Twinkle - hey hun, yes there is a few of us fairly close, I am a few days behind you and WP.....I drunk my 2 litres of water today, and OMG it went straight through me, tomorrow should be better eh!!  I dont feel bloated, I am only on 112.5 Gonal F..xx

Heeelllllloooo everyone!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Well done for drinking your water, it goes straight through me too.  Bet you do get bloated mine only really started yesterday    Not there until12.15 tommorow, will post once I get back to the office about 2pm xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - well done with the water, im not finding it to hard. Have done about 2 litres of water and 2 pints of milk (some of that in a milky decaf coffee) Its good you are peeing it out too! I think im peeing as much as im drinking but still feel so full and stuffy!!!

WP - Good luck tomorrow hun! im in at 1050, just hope I can find somewhere to park!! Any one have any tips on that one? I don't know the area and im coming form Winchester way

QA - Well done on the treadmill, 45 mins!!! was that running

Hello to Ells, Witters, and every one else I have missed, I hope you have enjoyed the beautiful day! 

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge well done on the drnking 2 litres, I' dreading that! Yes I am more postive today - wobble defo over  

WP good luck for the scan tomoz  

Twinkle yes i did run for the 45 mins at varied speeds and gradients. Legs are stiff now though


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

QA- Blimey 45 minutes is loads...thats blooming good going!!  you are putting me to shame.. 
Glad you are feeling better, sometimes its just nice to let it all out... 

Twinkle - yes the parking can be a nightmare, I usually just park anywhere on the road, its a long Road and usually I can find a space there.. The clinic does have parking but only a few spaces out the front...if not, im sure there is a sainsburys at the end of the road, but im sure you willbe fine on the road hun...x

x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

QA - crikey! thats really good hun! I wish I had the stamina!  

Hodge - I have managed to park at the clinic once before, but the last few times have been a struggle! Also im terrible at parking. I did find a road right just after the clininc but I got confused with the signs, so decided not to risk it!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I've managed to park right outside the clinic each time I go!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

QAGrl: Glad your'e feeling better today   well done for the treadmill.
Hodgson: Well done on the water, don't forget after ec you need to increase it to 3ltr you'll certainly know about it then 
wp: Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, hope you got some good follies growing  like the other ladies have said you can normally park on the road outside the clinic but a couple of times I did park down the road on the right just past the clinic, it's a nice wide road and normally loads of space.
Ells: how you feeling hun? not long to go for your scan 
onesock: Glad to hear your settling in your new job  
twinkle29: Good luck for your scan tomorrow, if you can feel something is happening then it probably is, I kept feeling twinges and Jacqui said that was good  
Witters: How you doing? the building work must be coming along nicely 

Hi to everyone else,


xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck with appointments today!  I hope the awful fire won't affect you too much...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey witters, I caught something on the news about that. Is it the same area? Should I think about leaving earlier? xx

Just looked on the BBC, how horrible Firemen are my heros! 

I think I will leave a little earlier
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would leave a little earlier just to be sure.  DH works at the other end and didn't know about it until I told him.  I'm not totally sure of where the flats are in connection to the clinic.  The first I heard of it was from the builder as two of the guys working here live there and so cannot get here today.  They spent the night in a school hall apparently.  All are fine, it is more to do with getting to the van as the whole place is cordened off for the investigations to start.

You could give the clinic a call and see what the situation is?


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got back form the clinic. The fire was in the high rise flats you can see when sitting in the waiting room. Traffic seemed to be fine coming in from Winchester way.

I'm quite gutted. I haven't responded as well as they though I would as im only 29. I have only 7 Follicles. The right just the 2 and the left 5. Out or those 7, 2 are rubbish (right side) I can't remember the actual sizes but 2 were 16mm 1 was 15mm and the other 2 were 12mm I think. Jackie was quite surprised that there wasn't more but told me not to be disheartened as its not quantity they want, its quality and as I have no issues and time is on my side she said they should be good. 

Through our whole TTC journey I have cried only a few times, mainly when we were told that DP had zero count! I like to think im quite a positive person, but I did have a cry on the way home! I pray that the eggs they do get do their job and give us some kick ass embies! 
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, try not to be too disheartened   As Jackie said, they are looking for quality and not quantity.  I went the other way, retrieved 25 eggs but only three fertilized and all of those were of a poor-er quality.  Just look at Bev, she has only had two or three eggs each time and both of those ended with a BFP   

Hold your head up high, drink loads and neuture those follies and they will soon reard you with beautifully juicy, fertile eggies   

Good to hear the traffic was OK   So sad about those Fire Fighters


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

That fire is awful I feel very   for the firemen's families.  

Twinkle hunni, dont panic!   This was your first scan and you are on the SP so it is quality rather the quantity.  Make sure you are are eating lots of protein (60g a day) and also keep your tummy warm as much as possible - hotwater bottles in the evening.  That will help them grow.  Your follie sizes are good, they are pretty close together in size which is what you want.  Dont forget you tend to get extra follies that will spring up over the next couple of days and they will also grow quicker towards the end of stims.  When is you next scan?

Monkey hun   , Scan is Friday and I am excited and nervous at the same time, I am really   that all will be okay and we will see heartbeat(s) .  By FF's calculations I am 6 weeks and 1 day today, but Jacqui said I would be 6 weeks and 1 day on Friday   but I really hope all will be okay.  I had to book in for my immune drip afterwards as my immune doc wants me to have a drip on heartbeat and I would struggle to get it sorted out for next week and I dont want to leave it too long after the scan etc etc.

WP, if there is no parking on the road or at the clinic, head down towards Shirley high street, 1st road on the left before the traffic lights (there's a pub on the corner I think its called the Griffin), then first road on the right and you will be in Sainsbury's carpark. 

QA, wow thats some exercise!  How are you feeling today?  I havent done any exercise since ET and really need to start doing some light walking and swimming soon!

Bev huni, how are you feeling? I am shattered!  Feeling a but sickie on and off today, woke up with it but not been sick!    its all good.  How is James?  has he bounced back?

LAM, Hope you are okay hun.

Caz     .

Hodge, how was the jab today? Well done on the water, it can be hard going sometimes.  I always found it easier drinking it all at work then at home   .  How are you feeling?

CKay     .

Misty hope you are okay hun and that you are now PUPO      .

CJH, how are you and your new little bundles?

Witters, how is the building work coming along?  I bet things are really starting to move now!   We are hoping to get our bloomin Bat survey sorted out soon.  DH was out cleaning away this side storage bit in the garden next to the house and a bat flew at him    little blighter    .  I hope it doesnt meant there are more of them in there   .  

Hope everyone else is well.  I'm in our Tilbury office today so cant pop on much but thought I would use the opportunity to pop on quickly!  Will catch up later though,       and     to you all.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Twinkle,     don't be disheartened hun. You only need 1 good one. James and my bump are proof of that   I do know how you feel though, because even this time when we knew I probably wouldn't respond well, I was still disappointed not to have more follies  

ells, I'm doing ok hun. Feel very tired, but enjoying my 2 weeks off. Have had back ache almost constantly, which I didn't have before, think that might be from picking James up though. Friday will soon be here hun. I think they count test day as 2 weeks, so if you tested on thursday 25th (which I think you did you would be 6wks and 1 day on friday) I tested day after you and am 6 wks on friday  

Witters, sorry your 2 have been poorly as well. It's so awful when they are sick, hope they are better now. James slept really well last night 12 hours, think he was shattered from raqcing around with his friend yesterday. We had a lovely day, we went to Playzone on the North Harbour industrial estate and then for a walk around port Solent. Yes my friend knows about my BFP, it is so nice when you can chat with people without having to explain loads or answer questions about IVF. Like on here  

Caz, we all need a break sometimes hun   looking forward to meeting you on Saturday.

Hodgson, how you feeling hun? 

Qa, hope work is going alright this week  

WP, we've parked in Sainsburys before if it really busy, some days seem busier that others. 

Hi to everyone I've missed, that fire was dreadful, those poor firemen.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks girls for the positive words, Its what I need, give me back some of that positive feeling.

Im actually on LP, but im going to make sure I drinkl oads and loads, and Im going to try the hot water bottle, and just pray they do what they are meant to do.

My next scan is Friday, Jackie didn't think anymore would pop up unless I have some hiding! But im not going to think about that. Im going to look after the ones I have.

Thansk again huge     to everyone! xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Twinkle,

Try not to be too upset, I agree with everything the other ladies have said, it's not quantity it's the quality that counts, good luck for Friday     

I know a driver who just had to deliver to the fire station and he said it was awful, he couldn't describe the atmosphere, he said everyone including the cleaner were just so sad   the flags are at half mast at the civic.

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Twinke, Like the other ladies have said its al about the quality, Bev is living proof bless her 
I am a little concernd too as I have been stimmimg 4 days and I feel nothing at all, no twinges, no bloating, and I am worried that nothing is happening as they lowered my dose....
The sizes are great on your follies....are you drinking Milk?  I havent and am wondering that I should do.. 

I didnt hear about the fire, OMG its so sad.. 

WP - how did you get on huni?

QA- hey hun, How are you today, eating any chocolate today??xx ha ha

Ells- where is Tidbury??  sounds nice a rural??  I am fine Ta, desperate to feel something down there but sadly I dont feel anything at all...    will catch up with you tonight..xx 

Bev- how are you?  sounds like little James is better now bless him..x  I am okay thank you, just hope that all is well on Friday for my 1st progress scan.
Its nice to be able to tell people about the IVF, I quite like it when people ask questions as I think its all soooo fascinting..x

Witters - Hey huni, Hope little M&K are feeling better??    also how is Bump??/xx

Monkey- 3 litres!!!  blimey I will be setting up a 2nd home in the loo!!    not long o go now until your follow up appointment, hve you got all questions ready fo them?

Sorry for the quick personals....will catch up proper tonite..xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thanks to everyone re the parking, but it was Twinkle that was asking about parking  

Twinkle - Please son't be disheartened I'm sure everything will be fine  

Ells - Not much longer now, I'm there Friday too xx

Really sad news about the firemen, heard it on the radio on the way up.

Well, everything was fine, I have 8 follies on the left and 7 follies on the right, ranging from a few at 8mm and the biggest is 14mm, so will carry on with meds and back in Friday morning for scan and blood test.

Will catch up properly tonight with personals xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi girls,

This will be a me post as it's been an awful week.  To cut a very long story short my ectopic operation went wrong and as it's key hole surgery they put the scalpal through my bladder.  Went home after op as managed (I don't know how) to squeeze a wee out and that's what they want to check all OK.  I still peed OK at home but had to push it out a bit.  Anyway swelling got bigger and bigger and had to go back into hospital on Thursday - they did lots of scans and x rays and discovered bladder issue.  Then had to have another operation to sort that out.  Am finally at home but all the pain and scare of last week has taken it's toll.  I've now got a big abdo wound with lots of stitches and a catheter in to help my bladder to heal - so getting used to having a bag of pee strapped to my leg.  That hopefully comes out next Friday, when I have another scan to check bladder has healed - not looking forward to that process.  It kind of delayed the grieving process for us as we then started to worry about my physical health as blood tests were showing kidney failure and was all very scarey.  

Back at home now and have different days from one to the next - feeling quite weak today Chris my DH has given me a D and V bug that he got whilst I was ill in hospital - so feeling poorly today.  Yesterday felt very down emotionally - all to be expected I know and I'm sure it will get easier.

Not sure what to do about future tx, we have our follow up appointment next week.  My concern would be another ectopic pregnancy as I just couldn't do this again!  I know that they couldn't do anything about that though so I don't know there may be no answer, and if we do decide to go for another round it will have to be a risk that we take I guess.  Hope all going OK with people's treatment - don't forget the cycle buddies threads too as they are good support everyone on those going through tx at the same time.  Remember to drink organic milk to give those eggs maximum protein power!!!

CKay xxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ckay,        you poor thing. I'm so sorry you have been through so much. Take one day at a time hun     
love Bev xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

CKay,

I'm so sorry for what you've been through    
Please look after yourself.

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

CKay - So sorry for what you've been put through


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh Ckay, what a rough time your going through! Look after yourself and focus on getting fit and well again. You may feel differently about TX later. xx

WP - fab news on your follies! Did you steal some of mine!   Good luck on Friday too xx

Hodge - don't worry!" I didn't feel anything until the evening of the 3rd day and then it was only the odd "oooo thats a weird feeling" It was over the weekend that I noticed it more. I am drinking Milk, at least a pint a day sometmes a little more! I know the nurses say that milk is a great source of protein that will help reduce OHSS symptoms rather than help with the quality of eggs......but then i have heard peopkle say milk helps the quality of eggs! So im just drinking it, it's not going to do me any harm!

Thanks again everyone
xxx    xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

caky
wow what a couple of weeks!!!!! just take time out to get back on track before making any decisions, and like u said have ur follow up and ask lots of questions, so u r fully armed with all the info.
kick back and watch some bad daytime tv and spoil urself.
lots of love
Helen


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

CKay you really have been through it hunni      .  A similar thing happened to my sisters bladder when she had a cyst removed last year, I really hope you make a speedy recovery hun     .

WP great news on the follies - yes plenty of milk, eggies like protein but it will also help with any OHSS.

Hodge, I never really felt anything until the weekend before EC this time so dont worry about not feeling anything.  Your follies are only just getting going I am sure by Friday you will feel a little twinge or two.  Plenty of milk though hunni and other protein sources!

Hi to everyone else, my friend works in HR at the Fire Service HQ in Eastleigh, I jsut cant imagine what it must be like there - such horrible sad sad news.

Ells 

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, so sorry to hear what you have been through!   You are right, it will get better with time, goodness, surely it couldn't get much worse?   I'm glad that you are able to be at home, but you poor thing with V&D too   That can't be nice right now, not that it ever is.  Try to focus on getting better, you can think about future tries all in good time.  I can understand your anxiety about another ectopic, we decided not to go through another fresh round because of what I went through with the OHSS.  We must take care of ourselves as much as our future children   Take care hun...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Evening,

Ckay, oh dear sweetie, wish I could give you a big hug  , you and DH need time to recover, and then decide how you want to move forward, whatever you decide will be the right choice.  Like Onesock said, put your feet up and enjoy some day time TV...Jeremy Kyle!!  
I really feel for you, I really do, I am sure you and DH are strong and you will get through this together..xxxx  

Ells- I am sorry to say that I havent drunk the Milk yet, I am going to have a hot milk tonight before bed,  I have to say that Milk makes me physically gag lol...errr!  But I will do whatever I can to help, I would do anything..xx
2 more sleeps until Your scan hun, I bet you cant wait, I wil be thinking of you!  
Yes it was so sad about those firemen, what brave men they were, I have total respect for them all..xx

WP - Great news on the follies, hey, will see you Friday at the clinic!!  

Ladies- what is happening about Saturday?  wasnt sure if its still on, as Caz was arranging the table etc...

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey guys
yep still going ahead on saturday 1pm at Prezzo's in Oxford Street Southampton, SO14 3DJ if anyone wants my mob number send me a private message.

Helen x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thanks to everyone for all the great hugs and pms but has helen has said mind has been a bit crazy and I have just been trying to sort it out and remember who I use to be hopefully nearly there!!

firstly big big   to ckay thats something I really didnt want to read when I came bacl

I know I am so bad no personnels but just wanted to tell everyone that its still on for sat and to meet in prezzo as helen said.

I am in town in the morning anyway and will be done at about 12 so if anyone wants to meet for a vino (or soft drink) before let me know and we can

big hugs to all my wonderful FF

XXXXXX


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay huni my thoughts are with you   hope your wounds heal quickly xx

Caz glad to hear you're ok. Take as much time as you need to get your old self back  Looking forward to meeting you xx

Helen thanks for the post code, will probably need that - mind you I've yet to see if we survive Hodge's driving yet  

Hodge yes I have eaten chocolate again today!  

Hi to eveyone else - looking forward to saturday!!!!!!!!

RIP our hero firemen x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ckay    so sorry for what you've been through. You clearly have a great dh and very strong positive mindset so keep with it  

Ells - thinking of you for your scan tomorrow  We want details as soon as possible!

Caz - hope you're feeling more like the old you now    I'll be around earlier than 1pm - would be great to meet for a drink first. We could go to the White Star?  

To everyone else - hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine  

Will try for better personals later...Looking forward to catching up with everyone on Saturday xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks girls I may need to off load over the next few weeks - I've 8 weeks off work now to get over it all think I'll get some college work done, not able to drive due to abdo wound - thinking of getting a puppy!  

Ells - hope scan goes OK 

CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

CKay, hunni thats what we are here for!     I hope that your wounds are not too sore and that your bladder is healing up.  A puppy sounds great!!!  Thank you for your well wishes for tomorrow - am very nervous.

V1 I will post as soon as I can.  This weather is glorious!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ckay im so sorry for everything you have been through really thinking of you 
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, Ells said it all, that's what we're here for   How exciting about the puppy!  Have you an eye on one?  I still think of Nukka as a Pup, then realise she's 8 now!  I hope you are healing well, good to know you have an 8 week break from work...

Ells, I'm sure you will be fine tomorrow   Will be thinking of you!

Weather is beautiful   I think it should stay like this for a good few days which will be lovely.  Dogs are loving it and finding patches of sunshine to lay in.  You wouldn't think they are bred to live in the snow! 

I went to the hospital for a HVS this morning to check for infection incase that's what made my waters break early last time.  Will get the results next week.  I was cramping pretty badly for a few hours afterwards but seems better now...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters hope the results are good next week and that the cramping settles down.  This weather is soooooo nice, its supposed to be even better at the weekend too!   

Kirst hun, how are you doing?

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CKay-     Take the time to get better- thinking of you- life is do unfair.... hope we get lots of sunshine for you to enjoy as you heal.

Hello to everyone... just caught up but Zac crying so have to go... BBL.

L


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

What a lovely day  

Ells: Good luck for your scan tomorrow, you must be getting so excited 

CKay: that's what we're here for    puppy sounds good 

Looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday,  I'm definitely up for a drink first, the white star sounds good.

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Good luck for tommorow, what time are you there?  I'm sure everything will be just perfect   xx

CKay - We are all here to support you    xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies thank you for your good luck messages - I am quite nervous about it - but and hoping that all these symptoms I have been getting are a good sign.  WP I'm there are 12.30pm - are you in again?

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Yes back tommorow, in at 8.30 for scan and blood test at 8.55, lots of us there tommorow Hodge just after me and think Twinkle is back for a scan too.  Do let us know how you get on, can't wait to here how many there are   

Question  - At what stage did they discuss EC dates with you, do you think I might be in next week, I only have enough drugs to last until Sunday?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi WP,

They will talk to you about EC tomorrow and give you extra drugs too.  They will have a good idea what is going on, dont be alamred if the suggest a further scan on Monday, last cycle we had that.  Sounds like a few of us will be there tomorrow then, but it looks like I am going to miss most if not all of you.  I will be wearing lots of orange, orange top, orange silk scarf, bra and knickers   and probably my orange jumper as well as my orange nail varnish.  So I shoulds be easy to spot as I look like I have been tangoed   .

Good luck for the scans ladies, grow follies grow       

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

WP, I would think they would talk to you tomorrow regarding potential collection dates.  I would tell them about your drug timeline as they may need to give you some more...  Good luck!  Will be thinking of you!  ... and Twinkle... and Hodge... and Ells!

Ells, I would say that the symptoms you are feeling will set you up for a great scan   The worst that may happen is that it is too early to see a heart beat, but you should still see a fetal pole(s) and sac(s) which will still indicate that all is good.  They will then invite you for another peek next week   Yay for   !!

Will be keeping an eye out on you all, although have a busy day planned so may not respond instantly...

We have now lost all views to the back of the house as the last set of french doors has been taken out and blocked up.  Feels very dark all of a sudden!  Next time we get to look at the back garden through glass, it will almost be finished!  I love this sunshine as the builders are racing ahead now.  The lintals are in and blocks being built ontop!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Witters - go builders! I was thinking about you and their progress today - builders always like a good bit of sunshine to get them moving  

Ells - We're all very excited about your scan - what's with the orange? 

WP, Hodge and Twinkle - good luck tomorrow. I'm sure this sunshone will be helping you along nicely. Let us know how you get on.

WP - I would definitely mention the drug supply situation tomorrow. Don't worry though, they always keep stock of the drugs so they can give you more tomorrow if you need them. I'm sure they'll ahve a better idea of your ec date tomorrow too. Not long now!

Monkey/Caz - shall we arrange to meet in the White Star at 12 on Saturday? How will we recognise eachother? It's going to be a bit strange asking random people "Are you monkey?" They'll think I'm  !! 

Does anyone else want to come earlier too? 

LAM - hope the boys are all ok. How's Clemmie now? 

Bev & Raine - hope you're nursing your bumps nicely 

Ckay - we're all here for you - feel free to me post any time and we'll be on standby with lots of virtual hugs and cups of tea because that always helps  

AFM - still pursuing acupuncture with John while I weigh up my options. He has managed to help bring on my first af since the tx. I would normally expect only 1 a year. Who knows if was the acu or anything else but I like to think positively that it's working  . 

I'm also thinking about having the NK test - Ells have you had it? Anyone else? Chantel basically said as our next go will be our 3rd fresh cycle, we should think of it as being our last decent shot because the odds of succeeding after 3 fresh cycles diminish sharply. On that basis she said we could try various tests before or after that cycle. I vote for before and for the NK test (she's not keen on that one at all - thinks it's over-rated and rarely exposes any real problems - any views?)

Back to work for a bit and then hopefully home while the sun is still shining. Have a nice evening all xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay - GET THE PUPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            Can you tell i want one?   I want to hear all about it!

Ells can't wait to here you're exciting news tomoz!     WOW you HAVE been Tango'd  

WP - hope your scan goes well tomoz and you get an idea of when EC will be xx

I too am looking forward to Saturday   hope the weather stays   OMG new dilema - what am I going to wear?!!   Whats everyone else wearing? 
I've had a good day - finished work at lunchtime which was great with the weather being sooo nice. Had lunch with a friend and her 4 yr old at Manor Farm, Eastlea (never been before) and then walked her choc lab. Am abit muddy tho   Now off to go get my nails done for saturday whoop whoop.....

See ya from a very happy excited QA Girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi V,

Yes hun I have done the full range of immune tests for natural killer cells.  The Wessex offer some but they are not all the tests you can have.  If you want more specific info pm me.

As for the orange - its the colour for fertility so have stuck with it since ET  (but obviously got lots of different orange things so I dont smell   ) .

Great news on the acu, I am sure it does help.  Qing got me going too before we started TX and has helped with my crohns.  You never know John may get you sorted out!!   .

Witters great news on the building front - it must be very exciting!!

QA - ohhhhh fancy nails!!  I like having a manicure as a treat every now and then!!!

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Girls,

V1 - good news on the acupuncture I have it in winchester and find it so good - it lifts your spirits.  I've got a session Sat morning so hoping that will help to lift me a bit.  

QA - I know I have been looking at labs contacted a lady in Berkshire today so will see what that brings.  

Ells - why all the orange  Is it the Zita healing thing?

Thank you all for your kind words - feeling a bit weak and pathetic, sat outside most of the day to make the most of the sunshine then a friend and her little one came round and my mum.  Now back in bed.  I'm just not sleeping well,  keep waking up in a cold sweat worrying if there's something else wrong with me.  I'm sure it's all after effects of the past week so hoping it will go away soon, and a good nights sleep will be had!  Had a few tears today - not too many.  Keep thinking that if we try tx again what if it turned out to be another ectopic - same things going over in my mind.  Oh well, going to have fish and chips for tea and watch a DVD tonight so that will be nice.  
CKay xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, was meant to say Boo! on the Bats!  I was hoping they had moved on for you.  I bet DH was well Peeved...   What will happen if they are still there?

QA, enjoy your manicure!  I bet you will look like a different woman to when you were out with the dog!  Another puppy wanter eh?   Is it just in your dreams or could it be a reality?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey ladies,

My, it has been a busy day on here.....sounds like the FF wessex thread will be bombarding the clinic tomorrow   I am there 9:10am for 1st progression scan..
I will probably bump onto WP there.....I will be wearing a pink carnation lol!!   

Ells- I am so very excited for you, I cant wait to hear how you get on with the scan...are u coming on Saturday?

Twinke- good luck for tomorrow too, what time are you there? 

wp- hey hun, all excited about tomorrow, could get dates for E/C, how exciting!!..xx

Witters- sounds as if things are progressing with the building work, the time is certainly going quickly.  Hope you are feeling bettr and not too crampy after the proceedure, is that something that everyone has done?

Ckay- huni,    I wish I could give you a big hug in person, we are all here for you sweetie, no matter what.     

QA- ohhhh I dunno what to wear either, I probably will go for Jeans and a nice top??  Not sure what the weather is doing??   when you come to my house befor hand, I will check out what you and sue are wearing!!  ha ha 

Monkey- The weather sure has been glorious today, it certainly brings out the best in people!!  sham I am stuck at pooey work, lol!!!  how are you?  have you thought anymore about moving?

V1 - thanks for the thoughts for tomorrow, will certainly let ya know....lol you made me laugh out loud when you said about asking random people if they are monkey etc..!!!  
I hope you get the answers with the treatment, sounds like the accupuncture is a good thing, a lotof ldies do it dont they...   looking 4ward to seeing yiou Saturday!

Onesock- how are you huni, 

Caz- hey there, hope you are okay, really cant wait for Saturday!!


Hi everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone!!

Lam- hope the babies are okay, and Clemmie is okay 

Love to all..xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay    It will take time to get over all this, you have been through such a roller coaster of emotions, more so than many if not all of us in such a short space of time   Ectopics are sadly something which just happens I believe, nothing to do with what you have done or how you are made up.  I'm sure that if you feel strong enough to continue with treatment, they will keep a close eye on you, especially after your BFP to avoid another similar scenario.   Hugs to you!

Hodge, thanks   Most people don't need the HVS (basically a smear test, only testing for different things) I only had it as my waters broke at 29 weeks last time and this is purely precautionary measures to try to avoid it from happening again


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

What a stunning day! shame I feel rubbish!  

Feeling a lot more positive today, but also staying a little grounded to save disapointment tomorrow (like thats going to work)  

Hodge, Ells and WP good luck with your scans tomorrow, especially Ells  ! Im there at 1050 so will probably miss you all. Maybe we need some sort of identity pin or something, a quick wink and we know whow you are....  I should also find out whether EC is Monday or Tuesday...

Witters - bet you can't wiat for the building work to be over and you can start the fun bit, decorating and accesorising!! Hope your not feeling to rough after your procedure. 

V1 thanks for the good luck, it means so much all the PMA and luck from all of you! The support here is just amazing!

Im off to dig out my orange felix top for tomorrow!    

xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

V1: You did make me laugh about the monkey thing, shall I hold some     
12pm at the white star sounds good, I'm sure we'll know who everyone is, how many women walk into a bar on their own on a Saturday lunch time? 
Ladies, by the way my name's julie friends call me jules.

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Blimey what a busy day, gotta be really quick but will come on properly later

The White star sounds great for midday and you wont be able to miss me I am 6ft tall with bleached/highlighted blonde hair!!!

If anyone wants my mob number send me a private message and I will give it to you

how exciting its nearly here xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey peeps back from having my nails done  

CKay -  mmmmmmmm fish and chips! I might get that now as DH is working late tonight. What DVD you watching? Anything new or an old favourite? Labs are fantastic - what colour you thinking of?

Witters - Yes it will be a reality and will get another dog sometime soon hopefully, have been so losted since my Rotti died last November. I really miss having a four legged friend - i keep askinf my friends to walk their dogs (which they all love). Am thinking of getting another Bull Mastiff (lost mine May 0 as I don't like Rotti's with tails and wont be able to get one without. We are going to wait until after tx before we get a dog though, let them grow up together  

Hi Jules (V1) lets hope that the pub isn't too busy that you cant find each other  

Ells - So orange is for fertility eh? I don't have anything orange  

Hodge - I will probably change several times before I reach you and will end up texting you too   I am thinking jeans and a top of some sort but it's weather dependant   Will we be walking far; is it safe to wear heels?

WP i have forgotten who is all coming on saturday - are you coming?

For some reason I have a burning desire to have a glass of wine tonight but have been sober since Valentines day   Help! Actually I would murder a few drinks tomoz too   God I keep thinking today is Friday, I mean Saturday


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- good luck for tomorrow- will be thinking of you- is so nerve racking but such a precious moment have the tissues ready.... and don't wear too much make-up you will only make it run.... The feeling of seeing your scan is so surreal.... will check back for updaye tomorrow.

Good luck to all those having scans at the Wessex tomorrow.

Thanks for asking- the boys are all doing well... we are back on track with Clemmie. Weaning coming on well... and some break through we hope on the sleeping or lack of it issue.... fingers crossed. I don't like to post too much about the boys because I am aware of how hard it is for those still going through treatment- but I do try and keep up to date with you all on a daily basis.
Witters- glad building work is coming on a treat- shame about not being able to see out the back- but it will so worth it.

Take care all and remember the suncream- I have caught the sun slightly today.
HAve a good weekend.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, have you tried the alcohol free wine?  Some of it's actually not too bad and almost tastes like wine rather than pop   I know what you mean about 'docked tailed dogs' with tails, just doesn't seem right somehow.  You are more than welcome to pop round here for a spot of dog walking - grooming too if you're up for it!  Oh and what's all this about heels?  I cannot walk in them at all.  Give me a nice, flat, supportive boot any day of the week - I even wore ankle boots for my wedding!

LAM, so pleased the boys are coming on well.  Sleep deprivation is so hard.  Funnily enough, we were talking about it last night and remembering our 'rock bottom night'.  IL's came here to meet some friends to go out and we were having a hard time of it.  The innocent comment of 'don't worry, it will get better' really made us both blow up almost as we just could not see the end anywhere near in sight.  Obviously, she was right, but that really didn't help at the time.  If you need any tips, please ask, we tried every trick in the book plus some!  Now they are great sleepers, even with the builders arriving at 07:30am and pulling out a set of french doors, then doing their usual bangy stuff, they finally ventured out of bed at 09:45am asking if the sun was out yet!  Black out blinds are a must 

Monkey, oooh, yes!  Take a bunch of banana's with you!   Someone must take some piccies!

Twinkle, you will be fine tomorrow


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witter I too prefere flat shoes for comfort but do make the effort every now and again   Normally end up breaking my neck  
I would love to set up my own dog grooming buisness!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh this is getting funnier - Saturday is going to be like a comedy show! We've got monkeys with bananas and orange tango'd ladies! And Caz to your 6ft, I'm over a foot shorter at just shy of 5ft! I think you should definitely not wear heels - pleeeease!


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

White star? Midday? I will be there, Im blonde with big boobs!

Look forward to meeting you all

Ani


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm getting so excited bout meeting evryone it's going to be fun

I am sure we will all find each other I will be the one at the bar withthe vino lol

just a quick note ells thinking of you today and your scan make sure you have lots of tissues as your goig to see yr babies xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Good luck to everyone having scans this morning.
Ells: Not long til you see your babie(s)

Ok, I'm going to admit I'm getting a bit worried now 
How the hell are we going to know who everyone is on Saturday?
Believe it or not at 39yrs old I've never walked into a pub on my own  I think I'll head straight to the bar, order a large glass of wine and if anyone see's me come and rescue me please.......

Looking forward to it 

xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys - wil you all be meeting again somewhen?? I am just a bit "cautious" as I am only 8-9wks.. and don't really wanna start believeing it's gonna happen until later.. but would love to meet you all....... will you let me know when you do?

Raine


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I have just come back from my 1st progression scan and I have lost my    I have 14 follies on each ovary but the biggest is only 9mm,  they have said that I need to increase my dose to 150iu and go back Monday, sorry for the negative post, I am now worried that I wont have any at all that are gonna be any good.  I just pray that they grow nicely for Monday.

Hey Ell - cant wait to see how you get on, I am dead excited for you!!


xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Back from scan, got to meet Hodge which was lovely  , everything is still looking good, have 16 or 17 now, lining nice and think follies now range from 11 to 16mm, so back again Monday for another scan, EC will either be Wednesday or Friday.

Ells - Thinking of you today, can't wait to hear xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge we posted at the same time, please don't worry Hunnie I am sure everything will be fine, sending you some big     and lots of      xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies, what glorious weather at last.

Hodgson,         your follies can grow really quickly, so with the increased dose, they should be growing nicely by Monday.

WP, glad everything was good for you hun,     

Ells, thinking of you hun, can't wait to hear  

Caz, have pm'ed you my mobile hun, Is the white Star in Oxford street too?   I don't know southampton that well. Really looking forward to meeting everyone  

Monkey, perhaps we should all wear a carnation tomorrow      that way everyone can spot each other. Hopefully there won't be too many groups of women in there so we can easily spot each other.

QA, I've been drinking the sparkling fruit juices, there not too bad. I put it in a wine glass and can fool myself I'm having a drink.

Sorry to everyone I've missed, lunchtime for a little person so better get sorted.
Love Bev x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hodgson: Please don't worry, follies grow between 1mm-2mm per day, during the last few days mine had a growth spurt so I'm sure as they've now increased your dose you'll be fine       
wp: Glad scan went well    
BAE: Good idea about the carnation  the white star is directly opposite Prezzo in oxford street.
Raine290871: Sorry you're not coming tomorrow but can totally understand where your'ecoming from. I'm sure there will be more meet ups in the future 

What a lovely day    the weekend is suppose to be be good too

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey hodge! What a great number of follies! The increase in drugs will help them grow over the weekend! Keep drinking lots of fluid and look after yourself! 

WP great news from you to! Bet it was lovely to have a little mini meet! Also a little random!

Cant wait to hear the news from Ells!

As for me, everything went well. Looks like I have a few good follies that will be ready and we are waiting on a few that need to catch up! My right ovary just doesn't want to play and is completly rubbish, but yay for the left one! Oh and my lining is lovely! 

EC is on Monday..............scary times! 

What a beautiful day and I hope the sun is making you all smile xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Thanks for the reassuring posts...dunno what I would do without you all...   I feel better now, spoke to Sarah at the clinic and said that it may just mean thath I need to Stim for a few days more, will know more Monday. 

Its too nice to be at work, rahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ells Ell Ells - cant wait to hear from you sweetie..xx

I think today I hit a blood vessel in my tummy, Bled more and have a lovely bruise there...LOL WHAT A DAY EH!!   

Twinkle _ OMG Monday, thats fantastic stuff, I cant believe how quickly it has gone, only seems like yesterday you started stimming.  Have you got time booked off?  They said toaday at the clinic that they prefer ladies to have tim off inbetween E/C and E/T, and that they can do you a letter to say thatif employers get funny ( as mine do )....xx
What time r u there Monday?  may see you there hun.. 

WP- great meeting you today, its funny, when I walked in, I looked over and was too scared to see if it was you...lol!!  Great news on the follies, will be E/C before you know it hun..xx

Monkey, Bev --    mwahhhhh, cant wait to meet you tomorrow..xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooooo mind that tummy hodge! Have you got a nice collection of bruises? I did in the first week of injections! Im glad you feel better after chatting with Sarah! It's really easy to not see the positive side, and a few extra days of stimming is nothing!

It has gone fast! Took my first tablet on the 14th March, Down regging injections on the 16th started stimming on the 30th! Where has the time gone! I was given a letter they asked if i would like one. Although my employers are fine with it all, it does mean i can self certificate for 5 days with no questions. The letter is on headed paper though incase your employers are unaware of whats going on. 

Im back there 10 am monday morning! What time are you there!

The best ting about EC on monday its tomorrow I do buserelin and gonal injection in the morning and trigger 1030 in the evening, which means a drug free sunday and a lie in!!!! And DP is on a stag do so is away, so I have the bed to myself! Bliss
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Twinkle

I have 1 lovely bruise there, up until this morning I was doing okay....lol, me thinks I was rather heavy handed this morning  

I am at the clinic on Monday at 10:45, mwahh, you will probably be in recovery by then....How do you feel?  I will be thinking of you. 
Drug free day and the bed to yourself, hun, it cant get much better!!  
Are you having 2 Embryos put back in?

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,  

What a glorious day it is, feels like summer is here.

Well , drum roll please ........ its TWINS     ,  we saw two beautiful heart beats - totally blown away by it.  You really do need tissues and no make up   .  
Jacqui was really pleased with all the measurement, my heart was exploding through my chest as I was sooooo nervous when we go there and for her to tell us everything was good.  She found them both straight away as well.

We are sooooooooo happy      .

Hodge, hunni with your follies, dont panic, it sounds as if you have a really good number and they are all close together size wise.  I am sure that on Monday you will see a difference with the increase in stimms.  just remember to keep your tum warm!

Twinkle, thats great news.  EC on Monday     .  Its lovely to have a drug free day too!!!  Enjoy the extra bed space - its bliss being able to spread out   .

WP sounds like you have a lovely crop there too.  Your follies sounds like good sizes too. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and enjoying this glorious weather.  I am hoping to be able to pop by tomorrow all being well, but I may only be able to pop into the White Star line, but hope to see you all there   .  It did make me     reading how were are going to spot each other   .  I'll be wearing something orange and I have shoulder length dark hair and glasses.

Off to get my immune drip done now, I'll pop back later for a proper catch up.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Ells!!!  

OMG I have a lump in my throat!!  I am soooo pleased for you sweetie, I imagine that seeing them was surely magical, wow, what a day for you. 
You and DH really deserve this....you have truely made my day!!  

Cant wait to see you tomorrow!!!  

xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

What amazing news, congratulations! It must be the most amazing feeling! Congratulations again to you and hubby.

Hodge - egg collection is actually at 1030, but have to be there for 10......you never know might bump into you! Either stomp on the floor so I can hear you downstairs   

I feel so excited about everything and everyone! Im practically bursting!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ells, fab news hunny, so pleased for you both   

Twinkle, wow ec on Monday that's great

Hodgson, my tx cycle ended up being 17 days in total, and we still got lucky, am sure your follies will grow over the weekend  

had been enjoying the sun in the garden but DH has come home early and is now digging up the garden to make a start on our sun room. James wants to help a bit too much so come in for a bit.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

sorry just a really quick post only just been able to log on

Ells I am so so happy for and DH its wonderful your gonna be a twin mummy    I bet you were crying I got all goose bumps for you xxx

Hodege you will be surprised how quickly they can grow in a wkd

catch up properly in a while and reply to pms as well

xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a real quicky as boys grizzly...

Congratulations ells- are you sure its only twins.....lol..
So pleased for you- you must be so happy.

BBL to catch up properly.

L


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

monkey forgot to say thanks for letting me know where the white star is


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ells: I'm so pleased for you, congratulations again to you and DH 

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ells thats amazing news congrats x x x x
just a quick one, i'll see u guys tomorrow, i dont have anything orange but im another one with big boobs (not real) lol and long black hair, but caz knows me.
look 4ward to meetin u all

H x x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ells - that's fantastic news, we are soooo pleased for you!       

Off out tonight so probably won't get on here again now until after I see some of you tomorrow. Have a good evening all xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
What a fantastic result - I bet you and DH are over the moon. Well done you! Twins are fantastic as I am sure Witters will agree - look after yourself as if you are like me you will be getting a lot of pg symptoms for the next few weeks! Stock up on lots and lots food as it's the only thing that stopped me feeling sick - 16 weeks of pure carbs but it was worth every mouthful  

So sorry that i am out of touch with a lot of whats going on for you ladies at the moment. Sounds like a few are stimming and some EC coming up - good luck everyone.

Also, so sad to hear CKays news. Take care of yourself sweetie. I cannot imagine what you are  going through, but sending big hugs.

Ani - sorry about your BFN. So sad for you and DH. Big hugs in your direction too.

AFM - I will get round to posting a piccie of the twins - I cannot believe they will be a four weeks on Tuesday. Life is passing me by, but enjoying every nappy, sick stain, sore nipps and sleepness night (OK lying about the last one). Still so grateful to wessex for making it happen and I have every faith that they will do the same for the rest of you lovely ladidies.

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies   , it really was and is amazing.      .  

I hope to be able to see you ladies tomorrow, not sure how long I will be able to stay for but will try to get to the White Star for 12 and seriously I will be wearing orange   .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - I am absolutely over the moon for you xx

CJH - So nice yo hear from you, so pleased your enjoying motherhood too xx

Twinkle - Yay for EC on Monday - fantastic xx

Girls I'm not sure whether I'm going to come tommorow


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells   TWINS whoop whoop      

WP glad the scan went well, wow you'll be PUPO befroe you know it  

Hodge glad we had our little   earlier, hope you're feeling more postive new xx

Looking forward to tomoz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erm WP why you not sure? We're not that scary


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - It's not that hun, just feeling a bit tired xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bless ya have an early night and see how you feel in the morning - it would be nice if you can make it but do understand you have the furthest to travel


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG Ladies, I'm sorry but I need to rant.
It's nothing to do with ivf/ttc so I'm really sorry but I need to get it off my chest  

I have just had the worst hair cut ever 
The stupid cow has made a total c**k up and cut all my layers really short 
I never ever complain but I think I seriously need to tomorrow, oh yeah and she left all the dye in my hair at the back, to say I'm fuming is an understatement  

Typical, it would be today of all days when I meet you all tomorrow  

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh monkey hun I'm sure it's not that bad and that all of us would be none the wiser. It's only you that knows it's not what you want.   Could you get an urgent appt in another hairdressers to recitfy it (if it really is that bad, but I'm sure it's not  )?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi QAGirl: It really is that bad   I don't think I can grow 4 inches on to my hair before tomorrow  

Oh well, I'll just have to have another bottle of beer  

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bless ya, beer sounds good!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

So has anyone else done any pampering or shopping in preparation for tomoz?

I've had my nails done and bought a new top and Monkey has had her hair done!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

QAGirl:   don't rub it in.... 

Actually I've just dried it and it looks a little better 

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Monkey, glad your a bit happier now xx

QA - Nope no pampering, had a bath does that count  

I will try and make it tommorow feeling a bit better now xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoo glad you're feeling better WP - can't wait to meet  

Monkey ok I'll inspect your hair tomoz and tell you if it looks better


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

QAGirl: You are a very naughty girl   here I am very upset and all you can do is  
At least you'll all know who I am tomorrow, I'm the one with the bad haircut


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Tell you what Monkey I'll be the one with the frizzy hair if that helps  

Also I'm wearing a green top if that helps to recognise me


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm sure I'll try and do something with it, I'm just really annoyed (can't you tell)

If I made a mistake on one of my clients I would be honest and try to rectify it, she was messing my hair around a lot so I think she was trying to disguise it  

Right so your'e wearing a green top, ells is wearing orange, I'm wearing a short sleeve neutral colour jumper with jeans any one else?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry your upset hun I would be too. What do you do for a living then?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been a sales rep for 15years but I've recently just qualified as a beauty therapist, so I'm trying to build a business and I go mobile to people's houses, absolutely love it. I only have a few clients at the moment but I've just got some price lists printed and I'll start promoting soon.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like your all going to have a lovely day tomorrow. Have a drink for me. If you arrange another one of these meets I will be well up for it! xxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ells - I'm still very excited for you  
I'll be wearing a flowery top and jeans tomorrow and I'm very short with short blonde ish hair


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Am sooo excited...............see ya later ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

QA Its exciting but I am going try so hard not to call you qa

DP asked today who I was going into town with oh I just said monkey

He burst out laughing your going into town with a monkey  

Got your number saved hun so give me a buzz when you get there

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Caz

Don'y worry I expect we'll all be wanting to call each other by our username  

I'll call you when we arrive to see where you all are. Am hoping we'll get there in time to pop into the pub before 1pm as Hodge has to work this morning so can't get her til 12pm  

See ya soon xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, can't believe we're still nattering on here, we'll see each other in a couple of hours   

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I know I should be getting ready as I have nearly burnt my top ironing it!!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

yay ,  not long now  girlies  

I'm  risking white  crop  jeans ( red  wine and pizza risky  lol )
orange  top    red/orange  hair , dyed  for the meet  up!  . . .  not  rofl

see you all  soon  

*kiss*


luv  sue


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Finally I have been able to get online!

I hope you are all having fun, thinking of you!  Have a drink for me, I will for you!

Ells, whooppppeeeeeee!  Double congratulations to you and DH!  Now you have the excuse for eating for three   I am so chuffed for you, not only that both stuck, but also that you had such a successful early scan.  I told DH and he passes on his best too 

Monkey, how cool that you qualified as a Beauty Therapist   That's my trade too, both hair and beauty.  Which products are you using?  Decleor or Darphin are my favourite   Such lovely products and treatments...


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well,

After our recent BFN ICSI Cycle, we went for our follow up app yesterday and saw Sue who was just lovely. She has advised we have another go using our frozen embies (we were very luck to have 2 frozen) so now just got to wait for my next period then we do a "trial" cycle. Has anyone else done a natural frozen cycle at the Wessex? We have been told to get some Clearplan sticks but I googled it there are loads to choose from and Im not sure which I am meant to buy!! Can anyone advise?

Thanks

Amy x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Amy, sorry hun i've not done a frozen cycle. Am sure one of the other lovely ladies will be able to help though  


It was great meeting everyone today, hope everyone got home safely. We must do it again soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

It was so nice to see everyone today, I had a lovely day, and its so nice to talk to people that are feeling all the same emotions   

I am totally stuffed now!!!!  

Bev,  Glad you got home okay on the ferry  

Just a quick one until later..xx


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you all for a lovely afternoon.

It was just what I needed!

Cooking at the mo whilst trying to decide what film to watch this evening.

Have a lush rest of the weekend.

Love Ani


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

It was really nice to meet you all today I had a lovely time, feeling a bit sleepy now not sure why though.....
could it be the bottle of wine? 

BAE: glad you got back ok, I think we should definitely do it again  

Witters: I love Decleor I actually use it as well as Liz Earle but can't justify it at the moment. Decleor want 4k and as I'm just starting out I think I would be crazy to spend that sort of money. I'm thinking of using Elizabeth Taylor products, I had some samples sent the other day and they do seem good, I think it's a professional range without the price tag, they actually blend the oils for Dermalogica and I've heard some good reviews about the products, still deciding though  

Amy: I've pm'd you  

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Girls, it was lovely to meet you all today, thank you to those that talked me through getting there   and so sorry I was late, made it back safe and sound to Farnborough xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

a couple of photos -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=8

luv sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Monkey,

I had to double take you as I cant believe you are 39!!!!  whats the secret??

x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- I would appreciate some tip for good sleep... the boys are getting much better but I think the earlier we expect good sleep the sooner it will happen. At the moment the boys have their last bottle at 7(Charlie and Zac) and 8pm (Clem), we have tea (solids only at 5.30) and all in bed by 8.30... Clemmie rarely makes it till 8pm for his bottle so we tend to feed him a bit earlier. The boys are bathed every other day before this final bottle- due to time pressures and logistics. They are put to bed awake and left to settle themselves. Dummies used if needed- although rarely now. Zac and Clemmie usually sleep through till 7ish- sometimes Clemmie wakes and we pat his back to resettle him (can't have a dummie- due to cleft) and Zac wakes occasionally but when given dummie usually settles quickly. Charlie can wake every couple of hours- although is getting better- and usually settles when given his dummy. At the moment Zac and Charlie are wakeful from 4.30am.... can rarely settle them after 6am and usually at that point they come into bed with us- not a good habit I know- but don't want them to wake Clem. They are still in with us atm- want to move them into own rooms 2 in one 1 in other but waiting to get one room plastered so we can sort them both out.

Glad you enjoyed the meet up girls- like the photos Sue.

Hope you are all enjoying this beautiful weather.

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Great photos Sue - shame you didn't put one of you on!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lovin' the piccies Girls!  So pleased you all had a good time   Thanks Sue for remembering your camera 

Monkey, Yes, the initial outlay they expect, along with the training and uniform etc can run into a lot of money.  Being early days and products not having that long-a life, they are something to work towards really.  Well worth haveing meetings with prospective reps though as you can usually get a better feel for the product and how the Company works - plus the extra benefit of a sample treatment too   Sounds like you are finding out about the right kind of ranges to suit your needs   Do you do all sorts of treatments - face, body, waxing etc?  It is so rewarding, weddings are the best!

LAM, sounds like you are doing pretty well considering you have three!  I must admit, we never used dummies, it never really crossed our minds to get them.  It's great that you can use them to your advantage yet they are not too attached to them all the time.  DH's just got in with F&C's so will be back later with some tips...


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Had a great time at the meet up , tho I think I was the oldest in the meet 
Not bad for an old bird eh? 

It was great to meet you all , hope everyone enjoyed it too. Must start planning the next one 

Amz2006
sorry hon hav only done a medicated fet , there's a fet thread on the board , wort asking on there maybe ? 
Here's the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Hodgeson101 didnt realise I miss ME out  , have added another pic now 

loads of luv Sue


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

It was soooo lovely to meet you all today.  You are all such nice people   .  It was nice to put faces to nicknames and then real names   .  Hope you enjoyed dinner- sounds like it was very nice!!

Witters, thank you and DH !  We are over the moon, we are on count down now til our next scan, a little over 2 weeks so not too bad.  we had to put it back by 4 days as DH is going away with business for a week so wouldnt have been here.

LAM I hope you get sorted out with the sleeping, you must be quite tired yourself sweetie.  I think you really are doing wonderfully though   .

Night night everyone,

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope you all had a lovely day today! What a beautiful sunny day too!!!

Well I just done my trigger shot!  very excited to my drug free lie in tomorrow

Night all
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle - Good luck for tommorow, you must be so excited     xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies

wp: Glad you got back to Farnborugh safe  
Twinkle29: Good luck for tomorrow, hope they get some good eggies, enjoy your drug free day   
Ells: If you pm me your adress I'll send some price lists out to you (they look so much better than looking at them on the computer)
Hope your well today  
Witters: At the moment I just do Facials,Waxing,manicure,Pedicure,eyelash perming and tinting. I only have a few clients at the moment but my most popular treatments are facials and waxing. I'm hoping at the end of the year to do a course in indian head massage,reflexology and hot stone massage. Did you run your own business? this coud be handy I could get lots of tips from an expert  
Hodgson: awww bless you huni, that's very nice of you to say so  
QAGirl: I've pm'd you   
Sue: Great piccies  
Caz: Hows the head? I can't belieive we got through 2 bottles   I ws in bed at 10:00pm  

 to everyone else

DH is golfing all day today so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with myself, if it's nice I may go and sit in the garden.

xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies im so sad i missed the meet up was just looking at photos looks like you had great day. who is who ?
hope you all ok kirst x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey everyone
sorry for the delay, laptop playing up seams really slow.
had a wicked time yesaterday it was a real giggle, must do it again sometime.
good luck for ladies who have ec and scans tomorrow.
Helen x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Twinkle, good luck tomorrow hun   

Hodgson and WP, hope those follies have grown well over the weekend   

QA, might not get on until tomorrow evening as visiting my brother tonight so just wanted to say:
[fly]   for tomorrow xx[/fly]

Sue, the photos are great 

hope evryone is doing ok   
love Bev xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Had a great day yesterday it was lovley to meet you all and the photo are great

Jules I know 2 bottles I didnt even make 8!!! I then woke at 12 and couldnt get back to sleep and yes I have had a headache today but just so tired

I have spent most of today cleaning and just jumped out of a long soak in the tub and now got some of the family coming round so I have to go buy milk

Have a great day everyone and will catch up properly tonight xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wish BAE  

Caz I'm not surprised to hear you your head hurt  

Twinkle all the best with EC tomoz    

Glad to hear you all enjoyed yesterday, am defo up for doing it again sometime!

I've been doing housework and shopping today. Anything to avoid the college project thats due on the 26th and I haven't even started yet Doh!!!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,
Had a great time yesterday - it was so good to put faces to names and great to talk about everything.
QA  - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! Hope you're doing something nice  
Caz - Thanks for organising yesterday. Hope your head is feeling better!
Sue - Thanks for the photos - looks like you went back to the White Star after lunch -must be a good sign that it was a successful meet!
Good luck to everyone with scans and ec tomorrow  
Let's do it again soon   
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

feeling very tired this evening, but wanted to pop on quickly and wish the ladies having scans tomorrow lots of luck - here are some follie growing vibes for you all        .

Caz hope the headache has worn off now.

Monkey I will PM you definitily very interested!!!  

QA have a lovely birthday tomorrow, hope you get spoilt rotten   .

Hodge, just read your diary update - sounds like the emotions are kicking in   good sign, I am sure all your efforts will have paid off and you will see a bit change tomorrow.

Twinkle, good luck for tomorrow - enjoy the sedation   .

Kirst, good to hear from you hun, just read your PM   .

Bev I bet it was a nice crossing in that lovely sunshine yesterday   .

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay   , shame it wasnt as warm today.

 and   to you all.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy birthday for tommorow QAgirl.

Ells- hope you are well and getting used to your news. If you are interested in having a dreamgeni pillow for later on in your pregnancy let me know I have one a used for the mid stages of my pregnancy before my bump got too big for me.

Kirst- How are you hunni?

Witters- hope the building can come on a pace with this dry weather.

Good luck to all those having scans tomorrow.... wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes....        

Hugs to you all.

L


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey all, I hope you have had a lovely day!!!!

Thanks for all the good luck, I really appreciate it x  

I'm absolutly papping myself about tomorrow!! I'm not worried about EC. i'm actually looking forward to the sedation!   Im scared stupid that what eggs they manage to get wont fertilise! Im really starting to feel worked up and anxious, which really isn't my style at all! How do you manage to get through EC and the phone call saying how they are doing?

xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Good luck Twinkle   Enjoy the pethidine! You'll be pretty drowsy after ec so that makes the afternoon pass quickly   and then you should get your call early the next day. Good luck honey xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted say a quick Good Luck to Twinkle for tomorrow and the other ladies having scans etc this week - Hope its good news all round.

And Happy Birthday for tomorrow QA Girl.

Amy xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Mwahhh thanx for all the wishes for tomorrow, I am sure my Follies have listened and are gonna be better tomorrow!   

Twinkle - ooo big day tomorrow, will be thinking of you, you are in safe hands...hey apparently the pethdine is great!!   

LAM- hi huni, how are the boys?

QA - oooo its yaaaa birthday tomorrowwww!!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ells- hey hun,  I love the orange that you were wearing, you said its the colour of fertility?  I have done everything I can for the follies so   that they have had a growth spurt .
It was great meeting you on Saturday, it was amazing putting a face to the name, and to meet you as you have given me and the new ladies soo much help    thank you..xx

WP- hey hun, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you too, hopefully E/C will be Wednesday for you..xx

V1- hey there,  how are you, lunch was great, I was totally stuffed all day!  

Caz- I could have murdered a wine yesterday, did you see me sat there dribbling...   thanks for organising Saturday, it was great, we should do it again soon, I find it really helps..xx  hey how is your DP after the Pompey scorex

Bev,- how are you feeling??

Monkey, onesock,  sue witters...heelllloooooooooo.xxxx


----------



## keirasmummy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiya, I'm pretty new to the site, just wanted to introduce myself really..

Im 20 and DH is 30, I have 1 child from a previous relationship, been TTC No.2 for 1 and a half years.. DH does not produce sperm so we are having IUI with Donor Sperm.

CD1 was 04.04.10 and started stimulation drugs on 07.04.10 and have a scan on Wednesday (14th) 

I know this is IVF chit chat but I am attending Wessex Fertility also 

Gemma xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Gemma, 

Welcome to the thread,    you will find so much support on this site, there are a few ladies that have done the IUI too, so you have come to the right place!  

Hey may see you there on Wednesday as I reckon I maybe there fo scan too on Wednesday!! xx


----------



## keirasmummy (Mar 12, 2010)

kwl.. mines booked for 11.10 

Quite annoyed, was planning on eating healthily during treatment but thats gone out the window  

But can't wait until Wednesday.. I'll be able to see whats what as haven't really talked about much, just started daily injections and had a very brief scan on day 3


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Keirasmummy and welcome to the thread. There is so much support on this thread so you've come to the right place  

Good luck with your scan on Wednesday.

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

keirasmummy - Welcome to this thread as the other ladies have said it is really supportive, if you have any questions I've had a few IUI's myself xx

Hodge - Good luck for your scan today, will check back later to see how you got on   xx

Twinkle - Hope everything has gone well for you hunnie xx

Hello to all the otherr ladies hope you are all well

Back from my scan, still have 17 follies, 11 of those are big ones so they're the ones they are interested in the largest is 23mm and lining is at 10.5mm, so EC is on Wednesday at 10am, so scared & excited, this is it so trigger inj tonight xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

HI everyone,

Just got back from scan, still very disappointing, the biggest is only 12mm, so still not growing big enough, so increasing dose to 225iu from tomorrow, then going back in Wednesday and Friday for scans, so looks like E/C will be Monday hopefully.  Its soo frustrating.......rahhhhhhh

I was worried that there is a maximum time that they will stimm, she said there isnt, some ladies can go 18 days.  Must admit did have a small lump in my throat, but feeling better now  .

I will catch up with ya all later..xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to the thread Gemma   , good luck for your tx.

WP - fab news hun.  So you are on a jab/drug free tomorrow - enjoy it hun.

Hodge, hun it will be fine, there is some evidence that suggests leaving the follies longer reaps good results - I know some clinic's coast some ladies - ie leave them for a few days with no jabs so their follies grow etc - you will see a difference at your next scan.     .

QA are you having a good birthday?

Monkey, am just PM'ing you hun.

How is everyone else?  Hope you are all okay.
Cant believe it - I booked my first MW appointment, its not until the 13th May which is a little way off but I will ask them to try and let me have cancellation if they get one.  Also had my appointment with my crohns doc and my inflamation markers are a little higher then he would like so he is upping my immuno supps to bring it back under control.   .  I told him our news too and he was really pleased for us - so happy he came and gave me a big   .  Right gotta do a complaint letter   !!  Be back on later.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey ladies!

Welcome Gemma!   Best of luck with your IUI!  I hope you get successful first time!

Hodgeson, try not to worry about things   Sounds like the clinic have it all under control and don't seem phased by it   Take their lead!

Waiting, best of luck for Wednesday!!

Twinkle, hope you are recovering well   I know what you mean about the worry of fertilization.  Are you having ICSI?  I'm sure you will get a good call in the morning  

Ells, so pleased your chrones doctor was so pleased too!  Hopefully he will keep everything under control so you can feel good in your pregnancy.  Yay on the mW appointment!  Remember booking in appointments can take a good two hours, so allow for it   Lots of form filling in, blood work, pee tests, BP and general talking.  How many weeks will you be? 12 ish? Being a little later may mean you get a sneaky listen to the heartbeats   You should call them prior to the appointment though if you haven't heard as you will need to book your 12 week scan 

LAM, sorry for cutting you short the other day   Have you tried black out blinds, soothing music?  Gentle, projecting lights?  All those helped settle mine, especially the lights as it gives them something to focus on and look at which will calm them and make then sleepy.  We had a 'bubble' light which looked like lots of multicoloured bubles moving across the ceiling.  Not sure where DH got it, I think it was from a DJ place!  We then moved onto a 'rainbow in my room' as it was more portable for going away.  

You are doing great with the back or tummy rubbing thing rather than picking up and cuddling also the putting down when awake as these all prevent them waking or not settling until the get attention.  Now they are on solids, if the only way to settle is with a bottle, try some pre-boiled water instead.  They may just be thirsty and will soon learn that waking up won't find them nice and full again.  Also, instead of running straight to them, especially if you recognise the cry as an attention sound, leave them a good few minutes before you gently talk to them, shhhh them or touch them.  Again, sometimes, it's just for attention or reassurance and a simple shhhhh will be enough.  Try to keep it slow and rhythmacle regardless of how wound up you are.  Hearing that you are calm gets passed on to them.  

You may think it's not working, but try something singularly for a proper week at a time before moving onto something else.  You need to show consistancy and as we all know, we have moods, so need to give each thing a chance.  I don't know about yours, but mine generally don't wake eachother up suprisingly.  This obviously helps and may work differently for you.  If no luck, I will look back through my blog and remind myself of what I did!

AFM, Not able to check as much as internet is very glitchy.  They builders are in and put in the first set of supporting beams which is great news.  Bad news is that the 1970's extension wasn't done so well.  So much so that the builders removed a wooden block and the roof nearly caved in!!   Thankfully they were on top of it and got the old screw up supporty things in place before anything drastic happened.  Does mean extra work, but we were kind of expecting a few glitches along the way as older properties always throw up something.  As it happens, the original part is very stable!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls, 

Just a quick one, just come back from EC and all is good. They managed to get 7 eggs which im really pleased about. Quite a random experiance, but painless! Just have to wait for the phone call.

Hodge - great news your follies are growing, Its just going to take a little longer!!

WP - lotls of lovely follies well done. Good luck with EC on Wednesday xx

Ells - we are having ICSI so the swimmers get a helping hand so they better do their job!!  
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle - Well done on the 7 golden eggies, so pleased to hear it was painless xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Eggg cellent news Twinkle.  Now makesure you rest up and keep your water intake up.  We have had ICSI everytime.

Good luck for the call tomrrow.

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hodgson: Good news the clinic are looking after you, but remember there is no rush just keep doing what your'e doing the increased meds should help   
Ells: thanks hunni  
Twinkle: Glad e/c was ok, well done on 7 eggs lets hope they get jiggy tonight  
wp: Goods news on the follies, good luck e/c on wednesday    
QAGirl: I did post on the other thread but it's your birthday so sending it again        


 to everyone else


xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats Twinkle on 7 lovely eggs  - here's hoping for some romantic action in the lab tonight  

Hodge - You've made some good progress alreday and it sounds like they're monitoring you well and adjusting the dosage slowly but surely. Better that way than to have risked over-stimulating. Hang on in there  

WP - BIG congratulations on your eggs, it's all good so far! Really wishing you the best of luck for Wednesday - let us know how it goes   

Gemma - welcome to the thread, you'll find lots of support, advice and hugs here throughout your journey  

Ells - midwife appoinmtment! Bet you didn't think you'd be booking one of those so soon - how exciting! Terrible egg pun!!!  

Monkey - I'm going to PM you too (but maybe later) because I'm really interested in your treatments as well 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all having a good Monday xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies just a quickie

 Welcome to Gemma  

Thanks for the birthday posts - have thanked you on the other thread but thanks again on here xxxxx

Am off out to TGI's tonight - will try and catch up later (if I'm not drunk     )


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

QA QA QA have a drink for me!!  Have a wonderful meal out...xx

Twinkle- thats great news, 7 Eggies is a fantastic result!!  Is your surname Smith?  when I was waiting today there was a young man who was there ages bless him..  I heard the receptionist say Mr Smith and he was called down.  Do you remember anything about the procedure? 

THANKS AVERYONE FOR THE BOOST TODAY, I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER,     DUNNO WHAT I WOULD DO WITHOUT YOU ALL, AND I MEAN THAT TRUELY..XXXXXXXXXX

Ells- I am sooo pleased that you have booked the midwife appt, it must all feel very real now for you...13th May is literally around the corner!!  

Witters- your place sounds manic at the moment!!  hope you are remembering to take it easy though!!  

Helllooooo everyone else......gonna have me dinner now, nothing special as DH working, just a pasta and sauce...cant be bothered to cook for just me, only thing is, bet I start picking later!!   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - No not smith, would have been Phillips. You wouldn't have seen him as he went home, he had no reason to hang around.

The weird thing is I remember telling Jan I was In pain so she gave me more drugs! Next think I knew they were transfering me onto the trolly! It was very bizare but I nice bizare! I think I remember bits but god know!   

QA - I didn't realise It was your birthday so    I hope you had a nice day!

For the girls that have had EC....im not in pain, least I don't think its pain. I feel like I have really bad trapped wind and need to (excuse me) fart? Is this normal?   

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Gemma, hi hun and welcome.

Hodge, remember I did 17 days, sounds like your follies are growing nicely if a bit slow  

WP, yah, good luck for Wednesday hun  

Twinkle, 7 eggs is great well done. Try and relax tonight hun, I know it's hard when you are waiting for the phonecall    

Witters, sounds scary nearly having the roof collapse, glad the builders were on top of it. 

ells,   great you booked your MW. so exciting. 

QA, enjoy your night out hun, have a drink for me  

V1, monkey, onesock and everyone  

AFM, got back from my brothers a little while ago, we had a lovely time seeing him and his family. Had a leisurely drive back this morning and stopped at Port Solent for lunch before getting the ferry. Has been a busy but enjoyable few days. I'm feeling good, still tired but that's to be expected. 
Have a good evening everyone
Love Bev x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- thanks for the tips... sorry about the glitch in the building works... hope no more are found.

Twinkle- well done 7 follicles is a good number.
Welcome Gemma.

AFM_ Tired- rough couple of nights so just a quick one before turning in.


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi twinkle

yes the trapped wind is very normal!!!!! i had it really bad, but i was in alot of pain so i couldnt bear down to move it, i had it for about 4-5 days, good luck, i hope u sleep well love, good luck for the phonecall tomorrow.

Helen x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a lovely meal, only had one small glass of Pinot Grigio!! Am off to bed now as am shattered -didn't sleep well last night.

Twinkle hope your petry dish is getting jiggy jiggy xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA Happy belated birthday!  Good to hear you had a great time and was very good   Hope you slept better...

Twinkle, great news that collection went so well!  Best of luck for an encouraging phonecall later, I know you will be shaking until you get it   Feeling windy is pretty much a necesity, so yep, all sounds 'normal' 

Monkey, yes, I used to own and run two shops, one a hair and beauty and the other pure beauty.  I totally loved it!

Urgh, had an awful night.  The smoke alarm decided to begin chirping around midnight and we couldn't find a spare battery.  All feel totally shattered!  Why do they always decide to warn you the batteries are low in the night?  Atleast mine do


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle - good luck for the phone call.

Witters I think you all need a little nap this afternoon!!  Bloomin fire alarms!!!

WP hope you are enjoying your drug free day.

QA hope you had a lovely sleep!!  

Morning to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- hope that you can have a bit of a rest during the day...
Yes my smoke alarem always give notice in the middle of the night too it now has a 10year battery in it.

Twinkle- hope you get the phonecall soon and its good news.

Enjoy this sunny weather eveyone.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, oohhhh, where do you get a 10 year battery from?  Likin' the sound of that!  Yes, I do plan a nap later if children allow   Or at the very least a snuggle on the sofa...


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Girls

Can I have some advice, as you all know going in for EC tommorow, but not feeling great

Feeling very full, almost constipated (but I'm not), trousers tight and boobs so sore, please tell me this is all perfectly normal xx

Other than that enjoying a day free from drugs, Witters hope you manage to get a nap  

Ells - thanks Hun,  ooh forgot to mention we can have 2 embies transferred if we wish  

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, I would call the clinic and explain how you are feeling   It is extra important when you feel like that to keep the fluids and protein up.  Monitor to check input verses output.  I'm sure all is fine, but could be the first indications of potential OHSS   My advise is to call, drink and rest   Keep us posted how you are feeling...  Yay on the ability for two embies   What are your thoughts now you are so close?


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning girls!

I have had the call...............Thanks for all you jiggy jiggy vibes  its done the trick, out of 7 eggs 5 were injected and 4 fertilised! Im so happy with that! I just hope they continue dividing and have a good result on Thursday. They said they would call tomorrow if there was a problem. I think I will try and sleep all morning tomorrow to make it go faster!

Its a really weird feeling knowing that DP swimmers and my eggy are on the way to making a baby! Fingers crossed and    like mad! 

WP - my boobs felt sore on Sunday (day after trigger injection) I also felt full for the last week. I just made sure I drank loads of water and atleast a pint and a half of milk. Good luck tomorrow, your in the best of hands  
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news twinkle, sending lots of          dividing vibes to the clinic for your little embies!

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - thanks hun, we are definitely going for two, DH and I had a huge discussion about it at the weekend and came to the conclusion that we could cope if we had twins and would be happy with that outcome versus this being our only funded attempt and giving every possible shot.  I am drinking lots of water and peeing lots, think I'm just uncomfortable because I'm at work, sitting on hard chair trousers are tight, but I don't feel ill in any way, but will call them if I feel any worse, think I may go home at lunchtime and change into a loose skirt xx

Twinkle - That's amazing news, so over the moon for you xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP, it is normal to feel quite full and 'tight' .  As Witters said give the clinic a call and let them know.  I do think sometimes the nerves and excitment of EC can affect us as well as our larger then normal ovaries!!  Keep up the water and milk.  Great news on them letting you put 2 back, it sounds like you have got it clear in your mind and you wouldnt have any doubts afterwards - all good!!

LAM, re that pillow - yes hunni I would be interested, let me know how much you want for it. 

Off for some acu in a mo   - hopefully I will have a chance to snooze!!

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

WP - I can only speak on behalf of someone who had severe OHSS, but I would ring them to let them know - better to do that and be re-assured, than worry.... but def agree with the checking intalke, and output.. as I was drinking loads but peeing hardly anything... it s a good check....

but other than that.. good luck... when we had outr eggs collected we had 18... 10 were fertilised int he end, so could use two then, freeze the other 8 and de-frost 4 for this time round (only they had to de-frost 5 in the end to get  2 strong ones).

Really hope it all goes well for you!! will be keeping fingies crossed!!!!

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ladies         Thankyou, you've all reassured, I wasn't overly worried, just wanted to know that others had felt the same as this is my first time, but I'm keeping up the fluids and peeing lots, feel ok in myself and have changed into a skirt which is much more comfortable around the waist, above all I am so excited about tommorow but nervous too     xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Twinkle - hey thats great news, all our jiggy jiggy vibes did the trick eh!!    I am so pleased for you, you have reached another  ..xx
How are you feeling in there?  xx

WP- hi chick, have PM'd ya, hope you are okay, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, may even see you in the clinic. 

QA- hello hun, glad you enjoyed the meal and the drink!!  did you hae Jack Daniels sauce?  yummy...will be in chat at 8pm if ya fancy it?

Witters- hey huni, how are you?  Bet the builers are cracking on in this weather, its been glorious!  

Ells- Hope you had a realxing time at acupuncture, and have you managed to take a snooze??

Raine- was great chatting to you last nite in Chat, i did say a little prayer for you and everyon else..x

Bev- hey hun, how are you?  I bet is delightful living in the isle of wight in the sunshine  

Hi to anyon I have missed...sorry..xx

AFM - got 3rd can tomorrow, and increased the dose so I am praying that my follies are playing ball and behaving themselves!!!  
I do feel periody today and have bit of you know what down below,  sorry TMI..xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- Have a look here for battery- http://www.sdfirealarms.co.uk/shop/ultralife9v10yearlithiumbattery-p-395.html

Twinkle- great news on your embryos... hoping they all divide well for you.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, good to know you are feeling a little more comfortable   If anything serious was up, it would definately be getting worse as I'm sure Raine will agree.  Another test they did on me was to measure my girth, around my belly button every hour.  Put it this way, in two days, mine grew by 20cm!    Best of luck!  Sounds like you are happy with your decision with two put back 

Ells, I have the DreamGenii pillow and OMG, it's amazing!  A definate necessity in my opinion 

Twinkle, yay on your Quintupletembies!   How exciting!

Hodge, best of luck tomorrow    I'm sure you will see a great improvement 

Raine, just noticed your siggy with all your pet babies - sound so cool!  You are braver than me however to keep some of them 

LAM, ohhh, thanks, I will go take a look now...

Just been back to the house to see what's happening with the 'structure'.  Looks very scary with cables everywhere and supports holding up ceilings and seing the beautiful blue sky through my living room, hllway and Dining room!  I think they unearthed a bit more than expected but thankfully appear to be confident all can be rectified.  Phew!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - thank you so much for your advice, yes I am feeling fine, like I say just a bit full, but am still tking in lots of fluid and letting it go again.  Am so excited about tommorow can't wait to find out how many I have, has been so hard to concentrate at work today xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just been catching up I couldn’t get on the site for ages kept saying something about cookies and wouldn’t let me log on!
Ells – twins such good news for you

WP – good news on the embies hope they are prospering for you. I bloated up big time towards EC it was all the hormones, think I put on half a stone in total.  It soon went.

Twinkle – good news too – fingers crossed this is the cycle for you 

QA – belated happy birthday to you hope you had a good one.

Hodge – hope those follies are bigging up nicely for you slowly but surely.

To all- sorry to have missed Saturday I would have been in tears the whole time so not a good first impression.  Am feeling much better, I have had to go on strong antibiotics to clear up an infection in my uterus (something else on top if it all!).  I have bladder scan on Thursday to check if all has healed – I hope so then I can get rid of this pee bag – and get out of track suit trousers I seem to have been in them for months!  Let’s hope all has healed.  Have had stitches out of abdominal wound now have a big old scar hopefully it will fade.  Had mega tears on my birthday being another year older and all that, losing the baby etc.  Had some good friends over who I hadn’t seen since the operations and just going through all the disasters made me tearful.  Feel much brighter today, sleeping still not as good as I would like but I guess it’s to be expected.  I have my follow up at the clinic on Thursday so going to think of some questions to ask.

Love to all CKay xxxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Hodgson - and I did too..... will be in chat tonight if anyone going..... well.. hopefully.... keeps me sane....  

WP -  yes I do agree with Witters.. I was the size of a 9 month preg lady at 3 weeks.......... and was getting measured quite regularly too..... 

CKAY - how are you........... xxxxxxxxx

supposed tobe working - think boss thinks I am writing a really long email... ha ha ha ha  

much love to all...

xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

CKay   , I hope you can get rid of 'Cathy' on Thursday .  I was sorry to read that you have got a infection as well!!  You really have been through the mill sweetie.  On the scar -Lloyds chemists have got Bio Oil on offer at half price - brilliant for helping to dampen down and get rid of marks and scars.  Glad you are starting to feel brighter hun.  Good luck for you follow up,   .

Raine how are you feeling?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, will be thinking of you on Thursday, hopefully you will get the first of many on the good news front.  You definately deserve a clear break   Good to hear that finally the infection has cleared.  Hugs to you


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

CKay -     Hope everything is ok on Thursday xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

WP - really good luck tomorrow, we'll all be thinking of you  
Hodge -good luck for your scan tomorrow  
Ckay - so sorry to hear your pain continues - take every day as it comes  
 to everyone else xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP good luck for EC tomox xxxx

Hodge hope your follies have grown xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP - enjoy your sedation tomorrow.  Remember to take it easy afterwards.   .  I hope you get lots of juicy eggies   .

Hodge, come on follies, grow grow grow.  I think you will see a difference tomorrow.  

Twinkle when's ET?  Is it Thursday?

Hope everyone else is okay. 

Off to bed in a mo, need a good night sleep.  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, best of luck today!

Hodge, will be thinking of you and your follies!

Have Chiropractor today.  Don't know what I would do without him!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Ladies

Really hope there are some good eggies in there, hae been up since 6 couldn't sleep  

Hodge - Good luck for today, I'm sure those follies are growing well now xxx

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, how are you getting on at night?  I just remembered that DH found a site which was really helpful - saveoursleep.com.  Not UK, but all babies are similar right   Might be worth a look or to post a question


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Waiting- hope all goes well today.

Witters- had a better night last night... I think we are getting there.... Zac and Clemmie are really good sleepers (most of the time) and Charlie only woke 3 times last night so thats really good for him... will have a look at that site thanks.

L


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - I hope those follies of yours have grown..xxx

WP - I hope everything has gone well and your feeling ok

Ells - ET is Thursday fingers crossed. There is still time for them to call with a problem! Im    all is ok.

AFM - I think im feeling the effects of the cyclogest! God my nips kill!   How is everyone else?

xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi All....

How is everyone?

Hodge - good luck with follies today - sorry bout last night - went to Ikea and had meatballs...... didn't get back till gone nine, and went straight to bed!!!! ha ha

Witters - how's you today|??

Els - I'm ok ta.... surviving.. ha ha - as long as I can sleep 10 hours a day.....,  

WP - really hope all is well today!!

everyone else...... hope you are all well...... 

AFM.. sat at home working as hubby left keys in my car so I got to work, and had to turn tail and go home again.. still boss said I could work here today rather than traipsing back in again... so that was nice.... just need to have a word with myself  , as have done nothing yet!!!!! and it's nearly lunchtime!!!

loads of         

Raine


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Raine    I find it hard to get motovated when working at home! TV and internet is much more fun! x


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

hmmmm.. really trying..... but........ 

been good girl though and left tv off!!!!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Twinkle, great news on your embies hun    

WP and Hodge, thinking of you both today    

Ckay, thinking of you tomorrow hun. You have been through so much, take things slowly and take as much time to recover as you need. Hope you get rid of the bag      

What's happened to the sunshine?   have had to put a jumper on as feeling cold


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

WP - good luck today

Bev - I know what you mean where is the sun - don't know whether to bring in garden furniture or not. 

Raine - am supposed to try and do some work today it is defo hard from home I agree!

Twinkle - Cyclogest is a funny one I agree, hope side effects lessen for you very soon.

AFM - Feeling brighter today am still in PJs so better try and get dressed and shower soon!!!  Does anyone  know if the clinic offer  free counselling after a cycle has gone wrong?  I think it prob won't but wasn't sure.  CKay xxxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi CKAY.... I'm not sure.. I thought so... they def offer counsellig.. whether it's free or not...... 

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

CKay I am pretty sure the counselling is free.  I think there is some info in the paperwork they send out before you start tx.  

Hodge       .

WP         , hope you are now resting up and being waited on by your DH!!

Afternoon to everyone else   , hope you are all okay   .

Ells


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

CKay, I'm pretty sure one session is free per cycle - definitely worth talking to them tomorrow. Don't forget that there's a thread on ff about questions for your follow up. Of course, you'll ahve lots about your own personal situation but at least it will be a useful reminder of the standard questions. 

Thinking of you both Hodge and WP. Good luck xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the quick post, just got back to work after scan...

Well, I have 12 that are in the running, BUT they are all between 12 -15mm, so still not there, so need to carry on stimming and E/C wont be until next wednesday they reckon.  My bloosd test showed that  my hormone level was low? so gotta have another scan and Blood test Friday.
So they are growing but just very slowley  

I will catch up properly later chickies..x


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hodgson.... well. they're getting there!!! a few more days and yu should be ready....  

big hugs!

xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge! The main thing is they are there and they are growing! I will send you lots of positive growing vibes!          

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Me again lol..

I have just spoken to WP, she has asked me to let you all know that they got 10 Eggies!!!  Bless her, she sounded well out of it, pretty spaced out!!  She is okay and is at home resting..

Until later.........................xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay fab news! 

Rest well WP xxxxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

WP  - 10 eggies!! brilliant....

keep resting!!! good luck!

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, great news!  Rest up and best of luck for your call tomorrow 

Hodgeson, sounds like you are on track allbeit slowly.  Good thing is they are all of a similar size.  Better to grow slow and strong rather than quick and weak   Remember, several ladies here had to stim for extra days - they all got to collection


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

HI ladies,

Can I just ask a question...as you know I am a slowwwwwwwwwwwwww responder to the drugs, and today she said my Estrogen level was low from the blood test.  Would that have something to do with why my follies are growing so slowly?  They are gonna do another Blood test Friday.  I have to admit that I am little concerned as I have heard of cycles being abandond due to blood levels and poor responers...

Sorry for the negative post....I have googled it but as always, different stories etc......
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening ladies

Thank you all for your messages, I am still very tired, but a bit more with it, really thrilled we got 10 eggs, now just need to hope and   they get jiggy with it tonight xx

Hodge - I'm sure everything will be just fine


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP          Fab news on your 10 golden eggies.  I hope they will be playing lots of romantic music in the lab of lurve tonight   .

Twinkle good luck for tomorrow   I am sure all will be fine.

Hodge I have PM'ed you   .

Monkey - price lists came through - very fancy   .

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay, totally shattered today managed to fall asleep in the car coming back from Tilbury this afternoon   really struggled to wake up when we got home. 

Lots of   and   to you all.

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

V1 and Ells – thanks will definitely ask if free now, have checked out the thread and noted some questions down, I hope it’s not all doom!  Just wondering how soon/if to go again, it’s hard to know will hopefully get some answers tomorrow am seeing Sue Ingamells

Hodge – you’ll be brewing some good ones in there, try not to worry how long it takes, I took longer  it just means you’re cooking up some extra good ones!  I didn’t have ET until day 21 or 22!

WP – good news on the eggies, hope they do their thing for you tonight and you get lots of embies

Ells - what clinic were you at before - did Wessex discover all your immune issues?

AFM:  Was going to Westquay tonight me and DH were going to get delayed birthday pressies, but think will go tomorrow now when hopefully I will be without my leg accessory (hospital appointment tomorrow) - May even go out for a meal - still can't have any wine because of antibiotics but soon.....  Can't wait to be able to wear some jeans or a skirt (not that I usually wear skirts!).  Much Love CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

CKay, I am sure Sue will answer all your questions and give you some ideas about what to do next and when to do it etc.  We were at Woking Nuffield before the Wessex and really do sooooo much prefer the Wessex but that our personal feelings.  On the immunes, the Wessex only covered, the steriods (prednisolne) , clexane and gestone all the other bits I have been having with Dr Gorgy in London - like Intralipids and IVIg which help control my nk cells.  It has been very expensive but sooooo worth it.  If you have any specific questions PM me hunni   .

Really hope you loose Cathy tomorrow   and can enjoy a nice meal out and wear 'normal' clothes again.

Ells


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Great news WP - Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow    

Hodgeson101 - Stay positive Hun - your follies will get there soon  

Hope everyone else is ok 

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic wp- hope you get a good phonecall tomorrow.

Hogde-     it will all come good I am sure of it.

CKay- hope appointment goes well tomorrow and everything is healed... and you can wear your choice of clothes again.
L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
wow ells just seen you having twins thats fantastic congrats
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst   thank you.  

Ladies, having a moment   can someone talk me through putting a ticker on my signature please, i cant seem to get it to work   .

Thank you.

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls!

WP - good luck with the phone call, its a nerve wracking wait! I was up at 7 done the cyclogest then fell straight to sleep so didn't clock watch! Im sure there is lots of loving going on at the moment, infact I can here my embies cheering them on  

Ells - sorry don't have a clue! I don't even know how to add links to my signature  

Ckay - I hope your appointment goes well and your rid of the bag! Its been such a rough time for you, its time for some positive things x

Hodge - I have no words of wisdom hun, keep positive and keep doing the things your doing, by the sounds of it you no where near a cancelled cycle  

Raine - I hope you got some work done  

Lam, Witters, Amz and everyone i have missed, HELLO xx

AFM -  just had a lovely hot relaxing bath, getting very excited about tomorrow.   

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells, copy the link and paste it at the bottom of your signature in your profile xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried that hun but it still wont work   . I'll try again - me and IT really dont work together well   .

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

WP, great news on your 10 eggs hun, good luck for the phonecall      

Hodge,   hang in their hunny, the important thing is they are growing. Not sure about your blood levels hun, can you phone wessex and ask someone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one before work....

WP - good luck for the call today...    

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning ladies

Twinkle - Lots of luck for ET today hun xxx

Hodge -   Thanks hun

Thanks for the messages, feeling nervous this morning, can't wait for the phone to ring.  Still a bit sore but feling much more with it today.

I'll log on later and let you all know the results         xxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Twinkle - good luck for ET today  
WP - congrats on 10 precious eggs  - let us know when you get your call   
Hodge - We're in this for the long haul so try not to worry about a few extra days at this stage - it'll all be worth it in the end  
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello again girls

The clinic has just called, out of the 10 eggs, 9 have fertilised!!!!!! I really can't believe we have made embryos, feeling a bit   today, but happy tears, I honestly never thought we'd get this far, and have always worried that maybe we weren't compatible, sounds daft doesn't it.  So now I'm just   they divide nicely, they said it was too early to tell their quality, and we'll find out on Saturday, so now just need to hope and   they stay healthy ready for 2 of them to go back where they belong     xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow thats amazing news!   I have everthing crossed they keep doing what they are meant to do! I know what you mean about the making of the embies! Such an amazing feeling! xxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

WP,   great news hun 9 is a great number of embies


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, Wow! What a success rate! Congratulations to you both! Roll on Saturday when you get one or two back where they belong 

Twinkle, good luck today!

CKay, you too! I hope you get that bag off 

Ells, take out all of your last line and in it's place, here's what you need:







(take out the *) to get this:








- lovin' it!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab fab fab news WP - you must be over the moon!!  Not long until you will be PUPO!!! I hope you are taking things easy today and resting up.

Twinkle - are you PUPO yet

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters     all done!  What do you think?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think it's lovely!  Why do you ask?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Lovely hope I get to have one of those, yes just chilling today, still a bit sore, but so thrilled with our results so far xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP - I bet you are grinning from ear to ear!!  The weather is lovely too, perfect for relaxing and taking it easy.

Witters - I wasnt going to put one on yet but seeing it in writing has made me smile !!!  It took me a while to figure out the design   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I was also worried, but had to just see what the ticker looked like, then what it looked like in my siggy, then as you say, made me smile and there it stayed   I think it adds to the positive vibes   Beautiful design 

Waiting, glad you are feeling content with everything right now   Well deserved!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

wp- fantastic that you have 9 embryos- hope they keeo on dividing well.

Ells- love the ticker


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey ladies,

WP - I am over the moon, you and your DH so deserve this.....you couldnt have asked for a better result!!  lol, bet your DH is happy!!  

Twinkle - any news, are you PUPO?  

Ells- I lurve the ticker, must have been amazing actually seeing it!!  also thanks for the PM's..x 
Do you think that you will find out the sex of the babies?  

QA- where are you??    miss you...................xxxxxxxxxx

Ckay- hey hun   thinking of you all the time, hope you are recovering, but also taking it nice and easy...xx

Bev- hey huni, lol, yeah I am slowwwwwww....   I feel 100% better today and looking forward to another scan tomorrow....how are you feeling?  have you had your scan yet..xx

Witters- hi hun, how are you?  bet the bump is growing growing growing now...have you updated your blog, I have to admit that I am very nosey and I have looked at it a few times!   xx

Lam- hope you have had some sleep and the boys are okay?

V1- helloooo yes we are all in it for the long run eh!!  have youhad any progress, dont you hve your follow up appointment soon?

Onesock, Caz, Monkey, and everyone else, hope you are all okay ..xxx

AFM..... got yet another progression scan and blood test tomorrow, so I am   that all is growing okay and my Oestrogen level is better.....THey reckon E/C wednesday or Friday next week....I guess they dont do them on a Thursday, as transfer would be Sunday

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know that I spoke to the clinic to find out about the low Oestrogen levels, and they normally mean a poor response, and if they dont increase it COULD mean to a cancelled cycle.

I will find out tomorrow, I am gonna get them to call me with the result as I dont think I can wait the weekend!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge -    I am   everything comes good for you tommorow sending you lots of     vibes xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, hunni   I am sure that Sue would have said that to you the other day if she really thought that cancelling was a serious option.  I know it it is hard but try not worry hun as you need your energy for your follies and eggies to grow     .

Ells


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi girls

Haven't logged on for a while. Coursework has kind of taken over but pretty much finished now. Just an exam to revise for on 13th May - great!  

Wow what a lot has happened!

First things first - Huge congratulations to Ells and Bev - wonderful news! I am so pleased for you both.

Twinkle and WP - great news on the embies. 

Hodge - I'm sure everything will be fine. Keep up the    

CKay - so sorry to hear your sad news. I can't imagine what you have been going through. Hope you got some answers at your appointment today.  

Ani - sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Hi to Witters, V1, Caz, QA, Onesock, LAM and everyone else. Hope you have been enjoying the good weather.

AFM - started GEEP cycle 2nd April. Still D/R at the moment but blood test yesterday was fine so start oestrogen tablets Saturday. I was starting to think that the buserelin wasn't working as I have felt absolutely fine. No mood swings, hot flushes or any symptoms. If anything I have felt more chilled. If this is what the menopause is going to be like I think I'll be able to cope! ET booked for 4th May. Hoping so much that this will be our time.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon ladies

WP   well done on the 9 embies that's fantastic!!      

Hodge I'm still here hun, am keeping up to date on the phone regularly just can't post that often - DH had a winge at the amount of time I spent on here   am keeping him sweet for a while   Don't give up yet hun   wait and see how the scan goes tomoz, I'm sure they'll have grown! Your body is just keeping you on your toes (as usual) Besides it doesn't matter how long you stim for.
Anyway any excuse to want to have tx with me        

Ells I too love the ticker - hope your well hun  

KT-7 glad your course work has finished - wish mine had, roll on the end of June! Not long til you'll be going for EC  

I'm shattered had to get up at 5:30am to go to London this morning! I have an irritated red eye from my bloomin contact lense so thats making me feel more tired and have to wear my glasses which give me a head ache  
On a happier note I found out I passed my maths (Level 2 Literacy) today   Mircles can happen  

Hi to all, hope your well


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot to say haven't been to WW   for 3 wks now as I have been naughty   don't know if I should go tonight or not  
Hmmmmm.......


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello!

Well im officially PUPO! 

I had 2, 8 cell embies put back. One was good and the other one was very good! So fingers crossed! I even have a little picture! Its weird you can actually see little white blobs! Unfortunatly the othe 2 embies we not good enough to freeze, but I don't care, i have to concentrate on these ones.

WP - hope your not to sore and are taking it easy

Hodge - do not give up hope! There is still plenty of time! 

Ells - love the ticker xx 

QA - congratulations on passing your exam and go back to WW, just get it over and done with. The longer you leave it the harder it will be

KT-7 - Hi there, good luck with your GEEP cycle, I must say apart from tiredness and headache I was far more chilled while D/R

Hello to everyone I have missed, I hope you have had a nice day
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle - Yay for being PUPO!!! shame you couldn't freeze any but you won't need them    I'm still a bit sore, but it's easing xx

QA - Yes go to WW xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Twinkle congrats on being PUPO xx 

I did go to WW and lost half pound so not too bad considering!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Teinkle- fab news... now rest and drin plenty.... you can and will get pregnent....      

QA- well done you on going and loosing half a pound.

Well off to see friends today- should be nice.
CAtch up later

L


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all.....

Hodge.... really hope things are ok today - keeping     for you...

Twinkle..... good luck for the 2ww....

WP.... congrats honey... 

AFM... well.. sat here in my dressing gown.... working form home() while I wait to go to my GP appointment (9wks 3days).... alittle scared actually... what if she sys I'm ot pregnant anymore........ feel a little "normal" today - not sick....  a bit tired... but thats it.... maybe thats cos I had a nice lie in today.... oh I don't know!!!!

fingers crossed all is ok........


Raine


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for your scans today ladies. -Hodge please dont worry about things I am sure you will see a change especially as you are now feeling your ovaries  .

Twinkle congrats on being PUPO remember the mantra:

    [fly]*THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT*[/fly]    

Raine, I am sure everything will be fine, from what I have been told and read on here it is quite normal for symptoms to come and go. I hope you have good appointment, let us know how you get on.

QA great news on the weight loss -  I bet you were well chuffed!!

LAM enjoy your day out  .

Witters hows the building work coming along? I bet there are lots of changes now and you are starting to see how your new pad is going to look.

WP how are you this morning? Less sore?

KT, the FET is soooooo much easier then a full cycle, the 4th will be here in no time.

CKay, how did you get on yesterday? Did you loose Cathy? I hope that you had a really useful FU and that they were able to give you some answers and some reassurance. 

Hope everyone else is okay this morning.

My DH is supposed to be going away on business tonight, early flight tomorrow morning but he doesnt know what it happening yet. I am hoping that he will be told that it is cancelled - I hate being left on my own  . 
Hope everyone has a nice Friday. The weather is supposed to be lovely this weekend.

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ells - thanks mate...... just on my way now..... will log on when I can to let you know..... going back to work after, and got freindsround for dinner tonight.... so hoepfully may be able to pop on quickly this pm.. if not - wll be tomorrow am when DH is working....

speak later!!

and     to all!!!

Raine
xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ells, love the ticker hun  

Hodge,        thinking of you and keeping everything crossed    

QA,   welldone on your exam and WW, hope your eye gets better.

Raine,   am sure your gp appointment will be fine hun. i don't think you ever stop worrying, it's one hurdle/milestone after another  

Twinkle, great that you are PUPO      

Ckay,   hope yesterday was as ok as it could be hun  

KT-7, good luck hun     

Hello witters, caz, onesock, v1 and everyone

AFM, got my scan on Tuesday, the time seems to have gone so slow, feeling ok but getting a bit nervous. Can't believe we will be lucky again.


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

WP – hooray on fertilisation so good

Ells – pretty ticker – hope I get to have one of those one day

Hodge – may the follies grow grow grow, think Thurs is out they never discussed Thurs as an option with me.  Everything crossed for you for your levels 

KT7 – not sure what is GEEP cycle – hope this is your time, so good you got some frosties.

QA – well done on test – and yeah for losing half a pound even though not been good 

Twinkle – PUPO big congrats to you good news on the quality of the embies

Bev – am sure scan will be OK for you 

Raine – hope appointment also OK for you

AFM – Had follow up appointment and bladder scan at hospital, good news bladder has healed, although am still with bag – all the consultants wanted to talk with each other before I can have it removed so lord knows when it will be. Think I’ll phone the hospital ward today to give a gentle push.  

Follow up appointment went well – they offer free counselling which I think I’m going to take up.  They mentioned if we were going to go for it again that DH could be a donor reducing cost of treatment, plus changing my drugs to menopur to hopefully produce better embryos – not sure if this drug good or not, anyone know?  They also talked about having an antagonist cycle next time.  Do you think they just chop and change just to try different things?  Sue had really gone over our notes thoroughly she said I don’t need immune testing as embryo implanted just in wrong place (sadly).  Anyway tmi alert now I’m in danger of taking up a whole page!!  Love to all CKay xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

CKay - there's no such thing as too much info to share with us - we're all right behind you in your journey so you should feel free to talk as much as you like. Glad your FU went well, sounds like they gave you enough time to really talk things through. I always think they do a good job at the FU meetings. 

Hodge - really thinking about you today - hope it's good news   

Ells - love your ticker, must be lovely for you to see it in print  

Bev - hope your appointment goes well - how exciting! Looking forward to hearing about it  

Raine - good luck for your appointment - hope you get some reassurance hun  

WP - great news on your fertilisation, you must be thrilled! Very best of luck for tomorrow   

QA - well done on your maths result and on WW!   

LAM/CJH/Witters - hope your beautiful children are all ok and enjoying the sunshine  

Hi to everyone else - have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

well... noty much happened there really..... just passed me over to a midwife.. didn't even check whether I was aneamic, or nothing!!!!

so - just gotta keep on hopping all is ok.. guess stopping themedivation on Monday will be the telling time... if all stays and no bleeds, then guess all is well......

bawled my eyes out though - cos seeing that pack that they give you reminded me of Baby James...... bought it all back....


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon ladies, will do personals in a mo, but Hodge has just called and asked me to update you all with her news............... 

She has 6 follicles of size and they are no longer concerned over her Oestrogen levels due to the size of her follies, so EC is booked for Tuesday, by which point a few more may have grown up, to quote her she is "so happy I could cry" xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Me again  

Raine - Glad appt went well if brief, sorry it was tinged with some sadness for you   

CKay - Please your follow up went well, I'm sure once your ready your next treatment will go swimmingly well   xx

V1 - Hope you have a lovely weekend 

BAE - Good luck for Tuesday, n ot that you need it, I can imagine it's an exciting yet nervous time   xx

Twinkle - Hope your ok today hun xx

QA - Well done on the weight loss xx

Ells - Hope Dh ends up staying with you, such a shame to go on a business trip on a Friday xx

Witters - Hope all is well with you today xx

Hodge - Still so pleased for you xx

hello to those I've missedxx

AFM - Feeling a little apprehensive about tommorow, really hope there are some good ones there, feeling optimistic too though.  Still a bit sore, but drtinking lots and lots of water and milk   xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

WP - thanks..... sure all is ok - just being sentimental, and nervy...    

HODGE - so happy for you hun.... really hope it all goes well on Tuesday...     

xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hodge and WP - good news for you both and hope it goes OK tomorrow WP  

Raine -   hope you're feeling a bit better now.

Witters - I meant to say hello earlier but think I missed was bleeting about myself too much.

V1 - thank you here comes another bleet! 

AFM - Hospital rang I get rid of the bag tomorrow yippppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    .  Just hope I can to the loo on my own, I have to go 3 times before they let me home!  I best take a book and DH (Chris too) as still can't drive, although think it's at your discretion because insurance said it was fine.  Best not yet though as don't think I like the thought of straining muscles if something happened.  A quiet weekend here was supposed to be seeing my University friends tomorrow but will be hospital all day so had to cancel.  May go out to dinner with DH tomorrow, and have some wine!!! He also bought me luxury seats for 2 at the cinema so may use that don't know what's out though.  Bleeding down below stopping I wonder how long it will take for my cycle to get back to normal.  Had a bath today, still swollen in tummy it's lopsided so hope it goes down.  Wound healing but stinging a bit today.  Nothing else to report I have attempted to do some uni work today but so far have done absolutely nothing and it's getting a bit late now best leave it for another day    Love to all CKay xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon

Hodge - Im absolutly over the moon for you I knew it would be all good! xxx

WP - Good luck tomorrow! Its a weird old situation but absolutly amazing! Make sure you rest lots over the weekend!

Ckay - Fantastic news! Fingers crossed you can pee all on your own ( I don't think I have ever said that to someone before  )

Raine - Glad your all booked in with the doc, I hope your feeling a little better, I must bring back all those memories, but remember the happy times you have now!

Ells - I guess hubby hasn't gone! Im still waiting for the cloud to come over us!   I want to collect some volcanic ash!  

BAE - Keep positive and good luck with the scan.

Witters, Lam, V1, and anyone I have missed hope your all well

Afm - Thanks for the congrats! Still a weird old feeling! Still not likeing the cyclogest! God my nipples they REALLY hurt! They go really black on the tips, is that normal?   xx

Yay to friday, hope you have lovely eveningsxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Is not happy - stuck on M25 which is closed and not moved for over an hour now arrrgggghhhh!!!!!! Still 4 miles away from diversion junction.....


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Is that due to the Volcano too    

Sorry I shouldn't laugh, Do you know what is causing the hold up? x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol nah been a serious accident so they have closed the road, no one is moving. Have been sat for an hour and half now! Bored.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Wow I feel like a huge weight has lifted, my follies have finally had a spurt and have 6 of good size, may have few more if they catch up before E/C on Tuesday.  I was hoping for more, but I am over the moon as I truely thought I would have none, I was so happy in the clinic I could have cried!!  .  Oestrogen levels are now fine too thank god!
I do the Trigger Sunday nite, so I do both injections tomorrow, then she said on Sunday JUST the cetratoid, no Gonalf F, then the Trigger at 10:30pm that nite.  Is that normal to stop GonalF that early as I know WP still was told to do GonalF the morning of the Trigger?

Ckay- I am so pleased that you can get rid of the bag tomorrow, you have been through so much,    Have you and DH decided to do another round on the Atagonist cycle?  A lovely meal out with DH sounds just the trick, and the cinema too!!  have you seen that film called Lovely Bones?

WP- I will be thinking of you tomorrow, just think, this time tomorrow you will be Pupo!!! 

Ells- hey huni, how are you?  did your DH go away in the end   Its gonna be a lovely weekend, bet you will be out walking eh, think I may take a stroll too..xx

Twinkle- hey huni- sounds like the Pessaries are nice!!  ( NOT )....have you gone back to work?,  dunno about the Nips huni, OUCH though!!  

QA- hey hun, are you still sat in Traffic??  xx

Raine - wish I could give you a big hug,  must be hard at times...I cant imagine how it feels, but what I can do is like us all, is to send you bigggggg hugggssss.....great news on the midwife though... 

Witters, V1, onesock, Monkey, Caz.......hope you are all okay and have a great weekend planned..xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

oooo forgot to say Hi to Bev too,  cant believe how fast the time has gone, scan Tuesday, where has the time gone??!
No negative thoughts allowed young lady!!      I cant wait to hear how you get on, Tuesday will be a great day....what time are you there?  I have e/c 10:30 so will be there 10am, and out about midday...xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Over 2 hrs sat on in traffic - now need to pee!!!! Help? Lol

will still be here at midnight at this rate!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Oh no   can you keep your legs crossed and drive, how far from home are you?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Am 10 miles away from dartford tunnel, going to Chelmsford to the in-laws. Will be hours yet, been here for 3 hrs now! Had legs crossed extra tight, thank god I am good at holding my bladder ( for so long lol ) dh is driving, both of us are running are iPhone batteries down keeping ourselves entertained!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - you must feel a weight has been lifted! You can enjoy the weekend. Just so you know I had EC at 1030 and was picked up at 2ish! There wasn't anything wrong, just hold up and nurses having to go on breaks! Don't hope to be out by 12   Although maybe they didn't rush me because DP wasn't upstairs? (he didn't stay, his swimmers were frozen)

I go back to work Monday nd then I will work from home mostly! 

WP - Again good luck tomorrow hunny xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

YAY HODGE! Well done!      We knew you could do it xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge, great news hun   so pleased for you.

WP, hope et goes smoothly hun   

QA, hope you finally got to your inlaws

sorry no more personals, got up this morning to find I am bleeding    tried phoning the clinic but no answer. I know lots of people have bleeding but it is a shock, and I didn't have any last time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Bev    hope you are okay huni, dont panick, speak to the clinic, see what they say...xx

Thinking of you..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev   , I  really hope you get through to the clinic, it must be very scary. I really hope everything settles down and all will be okay   .

Hodge so pleased for you hun.  Keep up the hot water bottles!

CKay, hope you are not at the hospital for too long, but at least cathy will be leaving you today   .

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.  Off to enjoy the glorious weather in a mo - finish my book in the garden   .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Bev - Hope you managed to get through to someone  

I am now PUPO, we have 2 8 cell graded as good and fair, the fair has slight fragmentation, but the other they said is top grade and the fair one just below.  Unfortunately we didn't get any frosties, but hopefully won't need them    

Going to have some lunch and then go for a nap, this TTC lark is exhausting  , but this is the closest we have ever been to getting pregnant xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats WP xx

well I finally got the inlaws at 01:45am!!!!! Was cream crackard and starving. Had spent 11 hrs travelling a normal 2 1/2 to 3 hour journey! Nearlly ran out of petrol and wet myself - was so scared of being stranded and wetting myself lol. Finally got to the loo and garage at 1 am, tummy was in agony. 

Anyway today is a brighter day and hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bev -Hope you managed to speak to someone and you're ok. We're thinking of you   

WP -congratulations on being PUPO!    

QA - hope you managed to have a lie in today and a relaxing day  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine   I am hoping for a few glasses of rosé in the garden later


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

WP - Yay for beiing PUPO, weird old feeling isn't it! I hope and pray this has worked for us and Hodge! xx    

QA - God, that must have been awful! Time to invest in something top pee in - just incase  

V1 - have a glass for me! I glass of vino in the garden sounds like heaven  

Bev - I hope your ok hun, Thinking of you


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Bev -   hope all OK, my friend had bleeding all through her 12 weeks something to do with cells in her cervix.  Hope your mind is put at ease soon.  Think clinic can do blood tests and early scan for you.

Hodge - yeah on follies such good news glad your levels have turned out OK.  Am in clinic too on Tuesday but not til 3pm I have counselling session with Patsy.  Think you'll probably be gone by then though.

WP - PUPO congrats, those embies sound good too.

V1 - thanks  

QA - what a nightmare with the M25, that happened to us a while back it took us 8 hours to get home from London, with a severely hung over friend in the car we had to keep stopping for him to be sick too  .  Glad you made it in the end and you're selling the iphone to me more than ever!

AFM - spent day in Winchester hospital, catheter out hooray, have now done 5 wees on my own, they scanned my bladder again and it's doing what it should.  Never thought I'd be so proud to do a wee on muy own - little things!  .  Off for a BBQ now with DH.  CKay xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ckay I would be lost without the iPhone it's my life link to my FF and ** lol!!! Glad you are free from 'cathy' and all is on the mend xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Blimey it has been hectic since I was last reading.

I really hope everyone is enjoying this wonderful sunshine I know I have 

Bev I really hope you are ok  

Sorry this is going to be a short post and please forgive the no personnels.

AFMlife has been very hectic. I have spent a lot of time being unhealthy over the last week and I have even had a few ciggies   and sadly enjoyed every signle one!!!

A little bit of news from me, DP and I have decided to split. Its for the best we now just have to sell the house. Its only been a week and we are still living together and is a little awkward but we will both be better seperate.

Take care and I will keep loggin on to see how you are all getting there and wish you all loads of success but I will bow out for a little while and thank you for all being such wonderful FF I really dont know what I would have done without you through the last tx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz sorry to hear your news     .  I really hope everything works out for you,    .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz I wish you all the happiness in the world and if that means moving on to find this then I wish you all the best that you deserve in the future. Only you know what's best for ya hun, look after yourself sweetie xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Caz,       we're always here if you want to talk.  Hope things are brighter for you very soon, and things get easier.  i know it's corny but time is a good healer - it's helped me - I never thought I'd stop crying, but it has lessened.  Come on here and talk anytime we're always here to support you.  Much Love CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Caz,

I am sorry to hear your news - If you are not happy with someone, then you need to move on no matter how hard it maybe at the moment  
You are a great lady, not to mention Gorgeous!!  so you get out there and have some well deserved fun...


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Caz - So sorry hun     we're here if you need to talk xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

CKay - So glad you've lost the catheter, such a relief for you (excuse the pun  ) xx

Hodge - Good luck for tonight hun   xx

Ells - Hope all is well with you xx

Twinkle - Hey fellow pupo lady, how are you feeling? xx

QA - Hope your enjoying your weekend xx

Hello to everyone else

AFM - I'm feeling much better today, although did have a little blip this morning wondering if the embies made it through the night   the joys of the 2ww eh? xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

bev - i hope you are ok be thinking about ya x

caz - take care and like the ladies have said everyone always here if you need a chat x
kirst x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Haven't been on for a few days I've been so busy with work but I will try to catch up as best I can.....

wp & twinkle29: congrats on being PUPO, sending you lots of   
Hodgson: Great news on follies, good luck with trigger shot tonight  
Caz: So sorry to hear your news it must be so hard for you at the moment, if you feel like popping in and sharing a bottle of white  then you are more than welcome, please look after yourself   
CKay: Good news on having cathy removed  hope you are ok.
QAGirl: Seems like you had a bit of a nightmare on the M25, hope you are ok  
ells: Hope your'e enjoying this lovely weather, I'm loving the ticker  
v1: Hope you didn't over do the wine yesterday  
BAE: hope you are ok, did you manage to speak to the clinic?
witters: Hope you areok, how's the building work going?

 to anyone I've missed.

afm, had a lovely day yesterday, DH and me went to the new forest for lunch then had a lovely walk, it's so nice to spend some quality time together. Going out later today to have a look at some houses we're interested in, we're not going for viewings we're just going to do a drive by to see if we like the area, enjoy your sunday ladies.

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Caz,     sorry to hear your news hun, hope you are ok.

Thanks for all your messages I am still bleeding a bit but definately only brown blood now, but have got some cramps, couldn't speak to anyone yesterday and i didn't phone the emergency number as I am not in lots of pain or bleeding very heavily. If still bleeding tomorrow I will phone the clinic, but am keeping everything crossed for Tuesday. 
Thanks again ladies hope you are all ok  
Love Bev x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hello ladies ,
there seem to be  a fair  few  wessex  ladies online, anyone fancy joining me in chat?  

luv sue


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bev - Pleased it's turned to brown blood, call the clinic tommorow anyway though hun     xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CAz- so sorry about your news... hope that things can turn a corner for you and have a positive outsome.

Bev- CAll the clinic tomorrow- I am sure all is fine.... hope scan on Tuesday goes well.

Ckay- Glad you can now wee on your own- good news. 

Monkey- glad you and DH had some quality time- find any houses that you want to look inside?

AFM- lovely day today- jobs around house done- started planting potatoes and took the boys to the park and they all had a turn on the swing.

L


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one before work..

Bev- I am glad that you are feeling better, I will be thinking of you tomorrw  

WP and Twinkle - How does it feel to be Pupo, hope you are both relaxing!!!  x

Qa- how was the weekend at the Inlaws?  I hope the journey back was better!!  and also most importnantly.....HAS AF COME YET?  I am getting excited for you huni.! 

Ells- hey sweetie, how was your weekend?  

Witters- how is the buildng work comming along?

Ckay- hey hun    I am sooo pleased that Cathy has gone!!  did you go for a meal and pictures in the end?

Monkey- did you see any houses that you liked?  


AFM- Trigger shot done, so E/C tomorrow, I dont feel as bloated today, gtting sharp twings and my boobs are sore and thats about it.....Roll on tomorrow, I reckon wore case I will get 4 Eggs......anything more well be a bonus, but hey, I will be happy with anything, I am so grateful we have got this far..xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck for tom hodgson be thinking of you x

bev - be thinking of you tom x

hope everyone else is doing well
kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge the inlaws has been ok, spent most of the time helping clearing out DH grand house as they have just sold it - gran is in a nursing home. It was really boring for me, was full of old crap lol. Travelling back today, M25 best be ok!!! Got college tonight - boring!
Good luck for tomoz huni xxx

Hope everyone else had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Hodge, all sounds good hunni, I bet you cant wait until tomorrow. I will be thinking of you sweetie.

QA, sounds like you had a fun weekend  . I hope the M25 is okay, should be better then Friday, at least you are heading away from London!

Twinkle and WP *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Monkey, hope you had fun 'window shopping' with the houses. What areas did you look at?

LAM sounds like you had a lovely weekend. The weather has been great.

Kirst, how are you are doing?

Witters, hope you are okay sweetie?

Ckay, how are you doing? I bet its a nice relief to be cathyless.

Bev, hunni how are you? I hope the bleeding has settled down. Have you rung the clinic today?

V1 how are you hunni? Did you have a good weekend?

Hope everyone else is okay and has enjoyed this weekend with the lovely summery weather.

AFM, feel a little rough this morning, not been sick yet but feel like it - not complaining though I have waited 5 years for this so bring it on. I was supposed to be going to London today to get some of my immunes retested but because the bloods have to be in the States within 48hours I didnt bother going as nowt is flying. My immune doc is stuck in Italy so I have emailed him to let him know so that I can plan my next drip. All fun and games!! Hope everyone has a lovely day.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, so sorry to hear your news   All this really does put a strain on your relationship.  It sounds like you are both being very honest with eachother about it and as others have said, you know what feels best, so good luck with everything 

Bev, I hope the bleeding has stopped now.  Please call the clinic as seeing blood can be very scary.  Hopefully you will get a great scan tomorrow!  Gentle belly rubs to you...

CKay, yay for getting rid of Cathy!  Those things can get quite sore after a while of having them.  Well done to you and your bladder for peeing yourself!

QA, what a horrid journey!  Sounds like you had an exciting reward at the end too   I hope the ay home is far less stressful 

Ells, sounds like you are loving pregnancy   I mainly felt nauseous rather than actually being sick.  I was sick several times which oddly, I preferred as unlike illness sickness, you feel far better afterwards   I hope you get to make contact with your immune doctor...

Twinkle and Waiting, yay for being PUPO!  

Hodgeson, whooopppeeeeeee!  So pleased that your follies are playing ball after all   Best of luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Hey to everyone! 

AFM, we are all fine, building work finally moving on.  The steels went in great, but they found a few issues with existing building which needed to be overcome, plus the electrics were a bit of a 'spaghetti junction' so needed sorted.  All pretty much there now.  We also have a first floor in!  It really is growing by a rate of knotts now!  We are a bit unsure of where we are, but getting there.  Happy now that children are back to school this week and other activities have started up.  Makes routines much better...

Maku was 13 yesterday!  We really didn't think he would see it a few months back but thankfully he is looking and apparently feeling better than ever 

Best go, lunch to make...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon!

I have sorta lost touch over the weekend, so personals will be rubbish

Caz - so sorry to hear you and hubby have split, it is better to be honest then struggle along, not fair on either of you. Good luck with your new beginnings xx

Ells - I keep telling my self the I AM PREGNANT AND THIS HAS WORKED but my god its hard! Feeling quite down today! Yay for feeling rough, it must be reassuring. Shame bout the bloods, but like you said, no point if its not going to get to the states in time

WP - how you doing today? I hope your still taking it easy, I tell you it is rubbish being back at work

Hodge - lots of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you. 

Witters - great on the building work, hopefully all the little bits will be sorted soon and it will be all up in no time

QA - I hope you get back OK!! Take a pot just in case 

Monkey - how where the drive by's, are you going to arrange some viewings.

BAE - Hows things today, I hope the scan goes well tomorrow 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you all well

afm - feeling rubbish, in a bit of a slump I think, I intend to drag myself out of it, but not quite sure how! All kick in the bum would be welcomely received!

An not so twinkling Twinkle xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

awww Twinkle what's up hunni?    sending you lots of    
remember you need to keep positive it's good for your embies   when's your otd?

We went out yesterday to do a "drive by" and I've fallen in love with a converted cottage in Holbury, it's so sweet and "different", but realistically it's just a bit too small, my heart is saying yes but my head and DH say no   I've got an estate agent coming on Saturday to do a valuation on our house and  I 've phoned my mortgage provider and the extra money wasn't a problem  
just I'll just have to carry on searching.....

Hope everyone is ok today, it's pants being back at work when the weather's so nice  

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Totally out of touch with all thats going on with you all - so rubbish personals  

Congrats to PUPO ladies - keep up the PMA

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Bev - I hope you get to see a strong heartbeat and that the bleed has settled.

Caz - sorry to hear that you are going through a tough time at the moment.  

Ells - that MS is yucky. Hope it settles down for you soon, keep eating as this seems to help!

Sounds like the meet up went well - have looked at the photos and it looks like a good time!

First day on my own with the twins. Managed to do the school run without DS being "marked out" of register (looses points from his end of year mark - this is reception class!!!  ), feed them without confusing which one was which (even though they are boy / girl  they can look the same when DS has choosen two pink outfits for the day!0 and also got to eat lunch and watch bargain hunt. But loving it and hoping that you ladies will be in this situation soon - perhaps minus the bargain hunt!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Monkey - I don't know whats wrong, feel low and pants, trying to remaine positive, in fact you have reminded me to be positive! God this is weird!   OTD is the 29th, so a while yet.

Shame the cottage is a little small, could you not go have a look? Maybe you could persuade hubby especially if there is scope to building, or he might fall in love with the indside! Possibly worth a try, If not I hope you find something soon, and you get to nose around some lovely properties.

CJH - crikey you sound like you have a handfull, that made me chuckle I did wonder how you can tell which is which....

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, this 2ww is so hard!   You will get through it even though it will seem like an eternity until the 29th   Keep those PAM's going!!

Monkey, I too fall in love with that type of property.  Usually though as you say, it does lack space but makes up with character and charm.  Sometimes you get lucky and it looks tiny, but has been nutured and ends up like a tardis inside?  Worth a look just to put your mind at rest that it's the wrong house (or convince DH it's the right one! )  good luck with the valuation on yours!

CJH,   I remember those days!  Especially when they were both in white babygrows or bodysuits.  My two were very similar sizes too, literally an ounze or two in it and so it did get confusing at times.  Somehow, I always knew, but it confused everyone else!  Weirdly, I recognised each individual voice or cry too.  It really proves that mum knows best   It does get much easier as they get older, I can assure you   Sounds like you are coping well


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Twinkle -    Hope work wasn't too bad for you today, still undecided but DH would rather I stay off for the rest of the week xx
*[fly]THIS WILL WORK, WE WILL GET PREGNANT[/fly]*

Bev - Thinking of you, hope all is ok 

Hodge - Not long now hun xx

QA - Hope the journey home, was better than the journey there. Any sign of AF yet? xx

Witters - Glad the house is coming along nicely for you xx

Ells - Good that you've got some symtoms coming through xx

Monkey - House sounds lovely, hope the hunt goes well xx

CJH - Bless you, I'm sure all the hard work is worth every minute, maybe they need pink and blue  xx

AFM - All well feeling incredibly tired, don't know if this is normal been like it since EC, but other than that have been    today, hoping and  that I now have blasts on board. Just taking one day at a time


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hodgson: just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow, hope they get some good quality eggs for you  
just relax and enjoy the drugs 

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge. good luck for tomorrow hun, we are there at 1pm so you might still be there, Will look out for you.

Thanks for all your kind words ladies, still bleeding on and off, clinic were reassuring but nothing can do until scan, keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

mwahh you are all so kind, thanks for all the Good lucks for tomorrow, it means a lot  

bev- sweetie, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, we may cross paths...  

Hi everyone!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Really good luck tomorrow Hodge, I'm hoping for lots of lovely eggies   

Bev - hope everything is ok for you tomorrow too honey   

QA - hope you got home ok xx

Monkey - good luck with the househunting

WP - enjoy being off work and being PUPO  

CJH - sounds like you're a pro already   

Twinkle - hope you're feeling better hun  - we all have days like that during the 2ww  Try to stay positive  

Witters - Happy Birthday to Maku! Sounds like the builders are making good progress. Hope you get some rest while the children are at school   

Hi to everyone else   

AFM - Had a mad day at work today and was so busy that I completely forgot about my acupuncture appointment at 5pm. oooops!  
In London for the next two days so things aren't going to calm down anytime soon. Have some pretty crunchy meetings this week about my job. Rather hoping they might offer me redundancy so I can enjoy a nice long hot summer and see if reduced stress helps with baby making.   But I've been asking for months now and suspect they might offer me a new job rather than no job   I really like my job but it's super stressful and I've been there for 10 years. Time for a change me thinks


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, sweetie, lots of luck for tomorrow.  Enjoy the pethadine   .  Will be thinking of you huni.

Bev, I am glad the clinic were able to reassure you today, I hope all goes well tomorrow   .  You are in my thoughts hun.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals feeling a bit knackered    .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge good luck for tomoz huni   xxxx

Bev hope the scan goes well tomoz      

Thanks ladies I did get home ok today with no traffic (phew). Even had an early finish in college tonight which was nice.  

Sorry it's short am shattered xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good morning girls!!

The sun is shining and so am I   Feel so much better today, not sure what went wrong yesterday.............

I hope your all feeling good today xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Twinkle, glad your'e feeling better today  just a little wobble yesterday which is to be expected,
here's some more pma just in case     

BAE: good luck for your scan today  

I have the worst headache today, I've actually had it since Saturday I've popped so many pills I'm gonna start rattling soon   what a lovely day though  

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you all well.

twinkle keep up your PMA - *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Monkey, hope the headache goes, no fun when the weather is so lovely.

WP how are you are doing hun      

Hodge hope you enjoyed the pethadine and that you got a lovely crop of eggies.

Bev, hope all went well this morning been thinking about you hunni.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

AFM me had a bit of a scare last night, went to the loo and when I wiped I had some light brown cm  , it was only a little bit but I did panic for about 20 minutes, I then calmed down. DH was great and told me everything was fine. I have had any pain, well no different sensations to normal so am not panicking but I have put a call into the clinic just to let them know. I havent had any more since which is all good, but it does give you quite a scare.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, I hope that are/have got some great eggies!  Thinking of you!

Bev, thinking of you too!  I hope the scan goes well 

Ells, you never appreciate the shock of seeing blood until you do.  A real surge of emotion   I'm sure all is fine, as I understand it, bleeding is very common and almost a must in multiple pregnancies.  I hope the clinic are able to reassure you


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Ells - I can imagine that was quite a fright, hope the clinic have reassured you   xx

Witters - Hope all is well with you today, lovely day here xx

Twinkle - Glad your feeling brighter today "THIS WILL WORK, WE WILL GET PREGNANT"     XX

Hodge - Thinking of you sweetie xx

Bev - Hope all is going well with your scan xx

Hello to everyone else

I'm ok, swinging from it will work to it won't work, but obviously won't know for ages yet.  Have to say my boss has been fantastic and let me stay off work for the rest of the week, I really don't feel ready to go back, I feel tired most of the time but more than anything know that once I go back there will be back to back meetings and I'll be rushing from here to there and since EC I have been so chilled out, I don't want to get stressed and blame that if it doesn't work.  But frantically hoping and praying that everything will be ok xx  p.s. have heard from Hodge she did well and is in recovery I'll let her share her news later xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!!  

I have just got back, I got 6 eggies!!!  so tonight they will be doing the baby dance so that they all fertilise tomorrow..  
I was slightly embarrased as I did vomit twice when I cam round, errrr felt really sicky for a couple of hours. so I didnt leave there until nearly 2pm.  I am pleased with 6 as inmy mind I was thiking 4.  I hope that they are all mature enough   
So just gotta wait for the call in the morning...come on Embies!!!  xx

Ells- glad that you are okay and the clinic have looked after you, like Witters said, it must be scary, but having Twins, a bleed is common, just put ya feet up and relax sweetie  

Bev- I looked out for you but didnt see you there    hope everything went okay today, was thinking of you.. 

Twinkle- I am so pleased that you have your   back, you sound so much happier today, its nice to hear.. 

QA- hey hun, how are you doing, not long now until you start tx, lol its the only time where we wish for   to arrive!!!

WP- hey huni, your boss sounds so nice, at least now you can relax for the rest of the week and put ya feet up huni..xx

Monkey- hope the headache calms down, not nice if you have had it since Friday, have you been the the chemist to see what they can give you sweetie?

Witters- great news on the house taking shape, it must be so lovely to see it all comming together now  

Onesock, v1, Caz, cjh, lam, and anyone I have missed...hope you are all okay..xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hodge, im chuffed to bits for you 6 is more than you thought, I will be    that they do there thing tonight and get all jiggy jiggy! How rubbish you where so poorly, I hope your feeling better now! Make sure you rest up, you will be pupo before you know it xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

That is fab Hodge     6 lovie eggies!!  I hope they will be playing some nice romantic Barry White in the lab tonight   .  Rest up and take it easy now hun.

WP - it really is a rollercoaster, its good that your boss has been so supportive.  Enjoy your time off hun     .

Bev really hope everything is okay   .

Witters   - I was hoping to have no scares but I know that it is common especially in twin pregnancies.  

AFM, still waiting for the clinic to phone, but havent had any more bleeding, just feel a little uncomfy in my back nothing major but am getting a gentle reminder about it every now and then.

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hodge: 6 is great news!        they get jiggy in the lab of love tonight   sorry to hear you were poorly please take it easy and remember to keep up the water intake 
Ells: must have been a bit scary yesterday   hope the clinic phone soon.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, Whoooopeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Six beautiful eggies just waiting to create some strong embies for you overnight   So pleased that you did even better than you thought - always nice when that happens   Rest up and I hope that's the end of your sickness - well for a few weeks anyway   

Ells, glad the bleeding was short lived.  When's your next scan?

Sounds like we may be getting the big crane in tomorrow to hoist up the crank beam.  I have asked for and ETA so I can be there to get some pictures!  Once this is in, the roof timbers can go in and then the roof finished to make it water tight (other than windows at this point)  Must post some pics, really taking shape now


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge, 6 eggs is great hun well done, sorry you were poorly.  

Ells, hope you are ok hun, am sure it will be fine  

AFM, not such good news, we have had a missed miscarriage      probably about 2 weeks ago. Have got to stop the pessaries and wait to bleed. Still in shock, DH is being a star but making me cry by being nice to me. Sorry to bring the thread down


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Bev I am so sorry          

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Im so sorry to here that Bev


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Bev, I'm so sorry     please look after yourself

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bev - I'm so sorry hunnie xxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Bev, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. Take care hunni


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Bev,

So sorry, please look after yourself and take it easy, we are all here when you are ready sweetie..  

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bev hun sorry to hear your news xx

Hodge well done on the 6 eggs!

Sorry it's short am on the phone.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev,  so sorry to hear your sad news   Take care and we are here for you whenever you need us


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bev - so sorry, this journey can be so cruel 

Hodge - congrats on 6 eggs - wishing for some serious action tonight in the lab of lurrrve  

Ells - hope you're ok hun


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

BEv- so sorry-    
Hodge- great news on 6 eggies...


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Girls

I've been a bit of a lurker on here for a while but I haven't posted much because I can't keep up with all the chatting  

I had EC yesterday and it was lovely to meet Hodgeson while I was there. I hope you had a better night than me though Hodge. I was in agony at around midnight. It got so bad that I actually got my husband to phone the on call Dr   I spoke to Chantal and she said it was perfectly normal and I would find it worse as they got 15 eggs. I honestly thought I was going to end up in hospital but fortunately the painkillers kicked in eventually and hopefully I'm still on course for ET on Friday (trusting I have some good embies )

See you there Hodge!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Sho po!!

Looks like you are an early riser like me, I didnt sleep well at all....I feel like I have trapped wind!!  but I feel much better today, make sure you take it easy and relax today    and keep up the water intake too hun..x

You did very well to get 15 Eggies, they will be getting jiggy now ready for the call huni..   I only got 6 Eggies, so a bit worried about the fertilization of them..  

How are you feeling now??xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Sho Po!  great to hear you did so well at collection   Keep us posted with your phonecall update   Sorry to hear you had such a rough night   Things we put ourselves through eh?

Hodge, best of luck for your call too   I'm sure your eggies did you proud.  Remember, it's not quantity but quality.  We only got 3 embies out of 25 eggs which felt like a massive blow at the time.  Time proves that sometimes, that's all you need   Looking forward to hearing all about your call!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Sho po: Welcome to the thread   sorry to hear you weren't feeling well, hope your'e feeling a little better now, wow 15 eggs let's hope they got jiggy last night   just remember to keep drinking water.

hodge: Good luck for the call today, it's nerve wrecking waiting but I'm sure you'll be fine   

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning girls, 

Welcome Sho po - Well done with ec yesterday, sorry you have had a rough time, I hope your feeling a little better today!  

Hodge - getting excited for you hun! hope that call comes soon for you both   

afm - bit of a rubbish morning. Got up this morning for a wee and the old pessary, went back to bed. I got up for a shower and had another wee when I wiped there was a little blood! It wasn't completely brown but wasn't bright red. I'm 6dp3dt so I hoping its implantation! God I felt sick seeing that! It is also about the time I would normally have a visit from AF. Think I need some reassurance!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle,   It seems that the Wessex thread is full of bleeding episodes!  I'm sorry you had to see that.  I remember my heart sinking when I experienced a similar thing.  Obviously, given the sad stories on here, it may not be good news, but as you say, you are at the right time for implantation, so let's think about that   Try to visulise your embies snuggling in tight and plently of talking to them and gentle tummy rubs.  Plenty of rest for you today...    No reason to give up just yet


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Twinkle, I'm afriad I can't give any advice as I've not been in your situation, I don't want to say it could be implantation as i don't want to get your hopes up, maybe call the clinic if your'e worried


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Sho Po    and congrats on 15 eggies.  Good luck for the phone call this morning.  Makesure you drink lots of water as that will help your ovaries heal and will help flush out the empty follies and shoudl hopefully prevent OHSS.  Rest up and take it easy today.

Hodge, it is uncomfy when you get that feeling but hopefully it will pass this morning and you will feel more comfy.  I know last year I was really blocked up after EC and the clinic told me to take lactulose which helped after a few days.  Keep drinking the water that should help keep things moving too!!  Hot water bottles should help too!   .  Let us know how you get on with the call!!

Witters  , how are you doing hunni?  

Bev        

Twinkle, I would ring the clinic if you are worried.  They may suggest you up your cyclogest   .  I hope that is it implantation bleeding as it sounds like the right time for that to happen     .  Keep      hunni.  

Hope everyoone else is okay.

AFM, no more problems thankfully, Margaret phoned me this morning - better late then never - and told me it was probably nothing to worry about but if it came back or I was worried to ring them and they would scan me earlier then Tuesday.  I am feeling more relaxed about it today, yesterday I was over analysing everything but I think alot of what i was feeling was stretching.  I also had my urine tested this morning and I dont have an infection   so I think that I have had a bit of irritation from those lovely bullets!!
I hope everyone has a lovely day, I was listening to the weather and it sounds like it is going to be a great summery weekend - temps into the early 20's!!!     

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, good to hear that things have settled for you now and your pee test came back clear.  My swab from last week came back clear too which is great news   You will be feeling lots of weird sensations at your point of pregnancy, as you say, lots of stretching.  I mainly felt it down low and can be a dull ache, pinching or even sharp pains.  Try not to worry 

Yay for a lovely weekend!  It has been so nice to venture out with no coat on.  

My car is in for a service today and typically, before they even begun, the price has gone up due to them going by the year and not mileage   Still, need to be safe.  There are a couple of niggly things too, so hopefully they can sort those out too and very little if any extra cost.  I have taken out an extended warranty, so fingers crossed it will all be covered in the 450 they quoted   Money seems to be flying out right now!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Sho-Po - Welcome to the thread, sorry you had a bad night, hope you get you call soon xx

Hodge - Hey hun, hope they put the call into you soon if they haven't already, got everything crossed for you   xx

bev - Thinking of you   xx

Twinkle -   That must've been a scare for you this morning hun, I hope it is an implantation bleed but don't get your hopes up just in case, just keep an eye on it xx

QA - Hey hun hope all is well with you xx

Ells - So pleased all is well with you and your twinnies will be lovely to see them again at your next scan xx

Witters - Hi, hope all is well and bump and building works are progressing nicely - Have to say I've been doing the tummy rub and talking thing every day   xx

Monkey - Hope your headache has eased now xx

Hello to all the other ladies xx

AFM - I'm ok this morning feeling much perkier had a lovely strolll with DH last night and may attempt another today.  My boss has e-mailed me a job in London that would suit me down to the ground, so deciding if it's worth a shot even just to see how far I get, won't take it if offered though because - THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT     XXX


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving your      positivity WP     .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - Our posts crossed, hope your car is ok, such expensive things aren't they xx

Ells - I'm really trying, so hard though isn't it but I have to believe this can work xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, you have to believe!  Good luck with your decision on the new job!  Even if you don't move and further, how lovely to be told and recommended for it - well done!

Building work is moving on - I love this dry weather!  Crank beam is now in place which means next stage is roof on!  Internally is looking more normal with the ceilings being patched back in and all plastered.  

Bump is doing well, still a bit in disbelief.  I really haven't felt pregnant this time round and really should slow down a bit, but feel too well!  loving my bump and we get to have a peek on Saturday as we are treating ourselved to a 4D scan for our Wedding anniversary.  Hoping bubba will co-operate as both previous scans it hasn't!  Will be worth it though, even if we just get to see a knee or a finger!  I must admit to feeling a little nervous, just over a week to go to when my waters suddenly broke last time.  I keep re-living it in my mind.  I still can't believe I was going to drive the 30 minute journey to the hospital!  Point is, I was in denial and couldn't even feel any of the contractions!  Was totally amazed when I got there that I was already 5-6cm dialated and contracting 8 times in 10 minutes!  Sorry about letting that all out, especially when many are going through such a hard time right now


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - I love hearing about it, 4D scan will be amazing and what a wonderful anniversary present, I'm sure history won't repeat itself  .  Thankyou I was quite flattered, but would much rather have my BFP then a new job, but it is a perfect match for me my role is a little odd and you don't see similar advertised ever, so will be interesting to see how far I get with it xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You going to go for it then?  Good luck!   What is your role?  Hopefully your BFP will jinx it and you'll have to pull out


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes going to apply just for interview experience xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, did you get to freeze any embies?  It seems that they don't really like to lately


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooo I am still sat here waiting for the call.....they are takinh their time today!!!  I am so nervous and getting worse the longer that they take!!!!

Please god dont let it be bad news as they are taking ages..


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts girls.

Since that one incident this morning, I have had nothing, and I have been back and forward to the loo quite a few times. 

If it happens again im definatly going to call the clinic.......

Willcatch up properly after lunch xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

awww hodge    I personally think waiting for "the" call is the worst part, it should be anytime now hunni 

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Well ladies,

I only have 3 that have fertilised out of 5 that were injected....I dont seem to have much luck, sorry for the negative post......


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge 3 is good enough huni - it only takes one!!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hodge: it only takes one, remember quality over quantity 

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats providing they all go onto divide by Friday hun.....cant help feeling bit down....I certainly wont have any to freeze now


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks huni,

I am just dead worried that by Friday I may not have any at all, it all rests on them 3 dividing all the time.....oooo this is horrible, I should have had more Eggs, I started off with loads of follies, I should have had more  

x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodge - Sorry you feel disappointed but like the others have said I only takes one good quality embryo to make a baby.

I hope you feel better soon. Sending you loads of


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hun, 3 is great..........Don't be dissapointed. Don't forget they can do a 2 dt if they think its worth it! 

I     that all is good good for friday xxxxxxxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hodge - don't worry hun..... it does only need 1.. but I know how stressful this is... just keep up witht the    

Bev - I am so sorry hun... take care of yourselves.....  

AFM - just got back from first midwife appt.... feels a bit weird being back there, bringing back some memories.. but hoepfully this will end differently. Consultant has now been informed so he should keep a close eye on thisngs over the next few weeks..... in 2 months time this particular worry will be over...... we will know one way or the other and be dealing with whatever comes our way....

hope everyone is ok, and enjoying the lovely weather!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge,   sorry you are disappointed hun, but 3 is great sending lots of              your way.

Thanks for all your messages everyone xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, hunni thats great fertlisation rates!!  You really shouldnt be disappointed you have 3 wonderful embies that are busy dividing away now.  You will be PUPO before you know it.  I am sure you will have some frosties - even if it is only one as you want 2 to transfer.  Now hunni you need to pick up your PMA again         .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge -     remember what I said small steps, concentrate on getting through tommorow without a call hopefully, then your transfer on Friday, there is no way the clinic will let you get to a stage with nothing to transfer I'm sure of it xx

Witters - No they didn't freeze any of mine, I was surprised and disappointed, but hopefully won't need them they said they would not survive the thaw xx

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, remember what I said?  Out of 25 eggs, I got 3 embies, that's a 12% fertilization rate.  You got 3 embies out of 6 eggs - that's 50%!  I would be really pleased with that   I'm sure they will continue to grow and divide, it's the actual fertilisation which is the hardest part and three of yours have suceeded with that!  I'm sure if worried, they would do a day 2 transfer, infact, back in 2005, that was the norm.  We froze on day 3 as they wanted to transfer and gave us the extra day to get me better, but ordinarily, most were planned at day 2 and they had good pregnancy rates back then   Also remember that it is often the weaker one's which suprise us the most and implant, many textbook embies suprise us and do not.  Main thing now is to enjoy the 'inbetween' days, and try to eat well, drink plenty and get plenty of rest in order to create that welcoming environment for your embies to nestle into.  How will stressing out help them?  How will it help you?  It won't.  Feeling positive is the only way forward at this point 

Waiting, it's weird how they don't tend to freeze lately.  I wonder what the reasons are?  I was so grateful we managed to convince them with M&K, but my situation was very different.  As you say, I'm sure you won't need any frosties


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

WP - good luck with job application and bearing with the 2ww. Think positive *WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT*

Bev - sorry to hear about your scan I can totally relate to what you must be going through, your hopes are up and the dashed. Awful at the scan when they tell you the news. Always here is you want to talk and I know I always say it but time is healer it's really helped me.   

Sho Po - welcome what a lot of eggs, hope you are recovering now I had 13 and felt like I was going to blow up with all the bloating!

Twinkle - It does sound like implantation bleed hope you haven't had anymore.

Ells - hope all OK am looking forward to the weekend too I may even put on a skirt now I am without the cathy! Feel I need to fake tan though as my legs are practically blue!

Hodge - quality not quantity with these embies. I had 7 fertilised but then only 2 really to put back and none to freeze so it doesn't make any odds - hope yours continue to grow big and strong.

Witters - wise words they always say they hoope for 50% fertilisation so Hodge hope that helps

Raine - hope all OK and consultant taking good care of you keeping a very watchful eye

V1, onesock, LAM, Monkey, QA, Ani, hope all OK.

AFM: Loving the weather had counselling session yesterday with Patsy at clinic I blubbed from start to end. You get up to 6 sessions free so I am going to make the most it must be good for me! Much Love all CKay xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, I'm glad you took up the councelling opertunity.  I'm sure it will help, she is specialised in the whole IVF process and outcome after all   Lovely to see you around...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>>> * http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234848.msg3730744#msg3730744


----------

